# Feb/Mar/Apr Cycling



## Bunny-kins

*WELCOME to your new home ladies*










Happy Chatting

xxxx


----------



## wee emma

me first  

not doing any work today at all


----------



## louise09

Well girls......................

We seen 1 lovely heartbeat today!    I measure at 6w 6d, though using fertility calculator I am 7w 3d?  Thank you all so much for ur good wishes and    I feel I can relax a little now but dont think I will completley until nxt scan which will be with Royal maternity between 10-12 weeks.  I thought origin may have done another scan before passing over to royal but apparently not.

I was reading your posts about ages, my mum had me when she was 36!  Im sure you all dont look a day over 30 and you will have plently of energy!

Yella lol, maybe you look like jennifer lopez from behind!

Hi to GemmaC, crazykate, ginger, jellybaba, weeemma, sparty, molly777 and any1 ive forgot to mention!  I cant scroll down to remind me of the names  

xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

That's great news Louise!    I bet it was lovely to see that little heart beat!    The time will fly past so enjoy every minute of being a pregnant lady!  

Only 33 wks and 1 day left!!!  

Hugs

Bunny xxx


----------



## GemmaC

YYYYYEEEEEAAAAA!! Louise, that is just FAB!!! Delighted for you hun! Such a relief im sure! I was watching out all day looking for your news. Congrats to you and DH! What is your due date then? 
Did Origin book you in with the Royal for you next scan or do you have to do that yourself? Are you planning on having your baby their?


----------



## Babypowder

Hi all  

Just marking our new home-roll on 2010 and I'll be back on the crazy train with all the cycle buds


----------



## crazykate

Oh Louise great news - it's such a relief isn't it to see that wee heartbeat?  Though as you say we probably won't settle til the big one eh?


----------



## wee emma

congratulations louise, thats wonderful    

i'm a boring office worker jelly, i've been trying to escape for years


----------



## molly777

hiya Girls

wishing you all the best on luck in our new home    to all

Louise ,      so so happy for you hun and your DH bet your the moon
enjoy it all and lots of health and happiness over the coming months.... 

Hello to everyone else, was in city centre last night with my friends and we when around the christmas markets and out for dinner it was lovely and we had a such good auld laugh too.... belfast looks great

Can't believe I have a week and one day done of my 2ww, I feel no different.... no signs and you know when you get symtoms then you think its your AF, so at the moment i feel very calm to have none... hoping this is a good sign  

have a lovely wkend girls 

hugs M777


----------



## yellazippy

Molly777    DR - 22 Oct         N/A                          N/A                  FET - 03 Dec     OTD - 17 Dec

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct         FET 19 Jan        OTD - 02 Feb

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC - 23 Oct        FET - ??           OTD - ??

Buzzypop3  DR- N/A            Stimms - 08 Dec         EC - 20 Dec         ET - ??            OTD - ??

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec         EC - 05 Jan         ET - ??             OTD - ??

Sparty       DR - 02 Dec       Stimms - 31 Dec         EC - 21 Jan         ET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Thought i`d better bring our *WEE* list over to the new thread thanks Bunnykins 

Tiz looking very bare  so if there are any more lurkers out there that would like to join us and be added to the list please show yourselves   

I know once the Dec Af details are sent in there will be alot more ladies out there with schedules all ready to go   

Molly bird          

Pipper (as requested by Jelly  ) one AF dance


----------



## ginger07

Hi All

CONGRATULATIONS Louise, you and DH must be so relieved, I think getting the heartbeat confirmed makes it a bit more real doesn't it, but like yourself and crazykate I won't rest until I get the 12 week scan.  Have any of you 2 ladies been given a due date yet?  With my DS I was, but this time nothing, didn't even get a wee scan picture.  I know we will be due in July, what a lovely summer next year is going to be.

I am another 'older' mum, was 35 when I had DS, and will have just turned 38 when I have this wee one, so there is a lot of young at heart mums going about, lol.

Your keeping your spirits up nicely molly, and it does good to get out for a while doesn't it?  Though in saying that, I'm still taking it easy (under dr's orders), as still staining, so haven't got into the xmas atmoshpere much at all, have all my cards written but thats it.

Not long now for your scan Gemma, and then there will be quite a few of us joining the 'bumps' thread.

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well.

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Ah Louise my head is up my a$$ how did i miss that news at the top of the page    

CONGRATS WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO on your little 

Wonderful news for you and DH    



louise09 said:


> Yella lol, maybe you look like jennifer lopez from behind!


    I WISH!!!!

BP It will be great to have you back on the boards again  

 to all i`m having a real "blond" day today  hope everyone is well


----------



## DC8

Hi Jella,

I got my schedule by post about 1 week before my day 21 scheduling the first appointment to collect meds and learn how to use them the day before day 21. Then you start the DR (me with Suprecur spray) on day 21.

Does that make sense?

I sent in the AF infomation the previouis month by registered post as soon as I got AF so they had plenty of time to arrange the schedule for me.

Your schedule will outline when you start DR, STIMMs, Scans, Trigger Shot, Egg Collection date and you will get a Egg Transfer date later during your final appointments.
It will alos tell you how much to use of meds (eg I am on a high dose of Gonal F injections because I had a high FSH (9.1) and so therefore low egg production / quality)
There is a medium dose and low dose and the nurses will organise this as per your personal requirements and previous medical history.

I am sure you are very excited and maybe a bit nervous. I was! But believe it or not, I have been on the nasal spray 2 weeks now and I feel great!!! I am a bit tired but luckily have no bad side effects!

I think the best thing to do is just to try and take it in your stride if you can.

Best of luck,

DC8


----------



## DC8

Hi Yella

Just wanted to say thanks for updating the lists.. You're a star as it's a great way to see how everyone progresses! Thanks so much x


----------



## DC8

Hi Jella,

I think thats the best attitude to take! You should go and have the FSH day 3 done at your GP again and a day 21 if you have time (or do you start the nasal spray that day?).

Its good for the nurses to have when doing your schedule. I am a flight attendant and so am away a bit so I was lucky that I had regular day 3 and day 21 tests done. Otherwise the nurses wanted me to come up again and do more. 

I think its good if you have the tests wihin the last 6 months!

My FSH was continually about 9 and went down to 8 one month but they say that they almost always take the higher number into consideration.

I have been taking wheatgrass and pregnacare conception tablets that are meant to help but who knows?

When are you due to start treatment?


----------



## DC8

Hi Jelly

Day 21 is for Progesterone. Apparently can tell if you ovulated that cycle or not.

My AF was also a regular 29day and after 6 months on Clomid it went to anything between a 24 - 31 day cycle.

If you are starting your treatment this month, then I would ask how viable an FSH test is if you're going to do that after treatment starts? I don't know if DR affects FSh but I think it does! So if you did anm FSH test after starting DR the reading might be all wrong!

Best of luck and hope it all goes well


----------



## louise09

Thank you all so much!  Gemma, my due date is the end of july! I have to ring my docs on mon and they take it from there about referring me to the royal maternity.  Yes i will have the little one there!  Gemma, they say that 1 in 4 ladies have twins from IVF, maybe you are our 1 in 4?!

Ginger, we were given two pics, me and DP can't stop looking at it! 

Frineds have justed called in, will be on later with more personnals

xxx


----------



## 2Angels

Thanks yella

Thanks for the dance, was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of when my day 21 is, is the first day of my AF counted as day 1 or is it the next day.


----------



## DC8

Hi Pipper,

Its the first day AF comes. My AF came at 23:15pm and I specified this when I sent in my letter. I thought they might count next day as day 1 as AF came so late but they did not. 
Even at nearly midnight, they counted that as day 1.

Hope that helps

DC8


----------



## louise09

Hi girls 

Molly777, ur lack of symptoms is a good sign.  I had nothing at all apart from feeling that A/F  was about to arrive which started on the sat and my test day was thur.  I was sooo down and depressed towards the end as I just thought it hadn't worked!  Other girls has implantation bleed and I had nothing, but look at me now!     for you, and lots of prayers xx

Im reading you other girls posting about starting tx soon and waiting on A/F etc and it seems like only yesterday I was in the same boat!  In fact, it was this time last year I was starting infertility investigations when they found my endo and the start of my probs.  I can't beleive how fast the time has flew in and I hope it does for you as well  

Ladies, a wee question.....  according to the pregnancy calculator I am 7w 4d and am due 26th july 2010, but from the measurement of my little bean at scan I am 7w and am due 30th July 2010.  Now I know its only a difference of 4 days but which one do I go with?  

Does it mean that by little bean it just a tad slow at growing?

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Hi girls, 

Louise, glad you keeping well. I would say go with what the scan said. Its prob a closer indication of when the wee bean implanted etc.. but I could be wrong....but I know when your telling others when your due you want to be right. Id say you 12 week scan will give a better due date. 

Molly, I second what Louise said I have very few symptoms. I had ET on the Monday and I started having some cramping on the Fri evening, not a lot but some and that really was my only symptoms until I got sore boobs for a few hrs two days before test date and the next morning they were fine again..  so I would say all is looking good for you. Well done on surviving the first week.  

Yella, how you doing chic? Are you building big muscles using those crutches? 

Hi to all you ladies staring treatment, waiting on AF to arrive..hope you doing ok


----------



## plusone

Louise I would go with the 7 weeks four days.....a scan is only as good as the scanner used and the person doing the scan.  I am not saying that either were not good at there job but at this stage even a micro millimetre makes a difference.  Measurements are only a guide otherwise we would all be having 8lb or what ever babies and we know they all come out in all shapes and sizes.

Girls I always keep up to date with what is going on but because I have been waiting tx i have not been posting.  I start tx in hopefully January for another couple as an egg donor with the RFC and then hopefully later in year have my own tx with an anonymous sperm donor also with the RFC.  Getting nervous at the prospect of it all.  But have been there done it before and got a little baby at the end of it so it is all worth it.  I know that some may think i should be grateful with the one I have but I desperately want another and due to circumstances out of are control  we live with knowing that we may not have are little one forever due to an abnormality at birth.  But I would not change her for the world.

Good luck for all in the process of tx or getting started!!!!

Plusone


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

its soooooooooooo   and snow for the wkend.....

Thanks yella hun.... and thanks for update the dates... scary seeing me at the top  
how are you keeping hun?

Thanks Louise and gemmac, had cramps yesterday morning I was so afraid to go to the loo, but all is grand....
still been positive can't believe it is this thurs I'm testing.... scary....
hope your both keeping well    and thanks

hope everyone else is keeping well and enjoying the christmas build up.... Have one present left to get
and thats me finished...

chat later girls

Hugs M777


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Hope everyone had a good weekend...has the last minute xmas madness set in yet     

Molly you`re doing really well now into your second week the cramps sound like implantation as your embie becomes snuggled in and well established    

I remember being at the top of the list...it feels very surreal     keep your feet up and relax as much as you can   

Plusone its a wonderful gift being an egg donor i    karma works its way back to you with a sibling for your little girl   

Hi to everyone else   my AF came yesterday so i`m a tad     

This is My first AF since the failed ivf cycle and the drugs seem to have really kick started my body    

I had a very definite ovulation mid-cycle with heavy cervical secretions (normally i have no symptoms) and my AF flow is heavier and brighter (sorry if thats TMI   )

As for the muscles Gemma i`ve arms on me like a wrestler   so its becoming easier to get around thank goodness  

Jelly i`m gona get my day 3 bloods done again this month with my GP just to see if there is much difference in the last 6 months


----------



## yellazippy

Jelly i forgot to answer your question soz   

As DC8 said though your schedule  does arrive before your pre-tx appointment with nurse (when you collect drugs) as the nurse will go through it with you and demo the injection pens & sprays


----------



## DC8

Hey Jelly,

Why would you let this upset you? Don't! Its just a game and no-one knows what will happen next except a power higher than any of us (whatever it may be).

To be truthful, I know that every little thing seems to revolve around this treatment and the outcome but I really do think that to survive a positive or negative experience, you must just be positive and go with the flow. Try not to live your life around it and just let it be a part of your life. Easy said I know!!! But give it a try!

Believe that what is meant to be will be, at some time or another and if not now, then later.

Cheer up and be happy that your treatment has arrived! Apparently feeling down and stress is a major part in non-success. Think of the great things about now - treatment finally arrived, its Xmas, next year might be a real new start, anything that you are grateful for and makes you happy

xx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

imk, glad to hear you got most of your shopping without any shopping rage   ... city centre looks amazing... we have our christmas dinner tomor night... i'm the driver , have you had your yet?

jellybaba,   i really do feel for you, I have done that very nervous smile pretending everything is ok and inside your head your scream and a mess, it is hard to put it all to the back your mind special when someone is so direct.... hope your ok  

hows everyone else? it so cold today....

chat later girls

hugs m777


----------



## louise09

Hi girls  

GemmaC and plusone, thanks for ur views, I understand what both of you are saying regarding dates so im still unsure!  I think ill go with the calcultor dates but will ask my doc when I see her  

   for thur molly777  

Jellybaba   I think I prob would react the same way if that type of thing had hap to me.  I know we shouldn't read in to things like that but when we are going through so much we will analyse every wee sign.  While I was going through tx and on the 2ww I kept seeing 1 magpie, all the time.  I really thought it was bad luck. I also had a dream on the 2ww about a black cat on the bottom of my bed.  However I had a positive result so please try not to worry!  

Ginger, crazycate, gemmac - have you girls got a lot of clear discharge at the mo? I have had it slightly since the start of tx but the past couple of days (tmi!) its been a bit thicker and more of it  

Hi to yellazippy, dc8, piper, we emma and all you other ladies

xxx


----------



## ourjay

hiya all

Still waiting on my schedule letter!! How long should i wait before ringing?? Hope they got my letter in didnt record delivery it or anything!


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Ourjay when is day (cd)21 for you?? If it hasn`t arrived by cd14 i would give them a phone (i never sent mine recorded but it got there ok)

Jelly i am very superstitious but even i know that ring business is a pile of crock        

Though give yourself a break    you`re bound to be over sensitive at the moment & we all find it tough when the subject of babies come up    

Molly just two more sleeps        

Hi to everyone else   i`m having a fat day   its my xmas do on friday,having to wear trousers...  i`ll be the only one without a sparkly dress on boo hoo


----------



## ourjay

hiya yellazippy 

My day 21 would be Christmas Day!! Dont want 2 leave it 2 late before ringing,,will i just have my nurse appointment sum day next week then? haven't told anyone at work so hopefully i'll be able to work ronud it!


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls im so sorry i havent been on, on a long time(work , work and more work) 
I have pages and pages to read it will take me to next year to read them all !! lol 

I hope everybody is doing ok ...i really hope all the xmas shopping is done, wrapped and under the tree !! 

i feel on this occasion that my post here is all about me but its not  ...i hope it can help somebody 
I took my Period on the 1st of the month and i just recieved my schedule this morning 

i have to attend the RFC on monday afternoon at 2.30pm to get my drugs (this TX is FET)
i start sniffing on monday aswell
take tablets for lining on 4/1/10
first scan on 15/1/10
ET 19/1/10
testing 2/2/10(if my wee embryo's make the thaw) 

Hope this will help somebody

P.s Yellazippy what have you been up to Mrs


----------



## Ladyhex

Omg ...sorry there was no personal's in that post 

See it was all about me me me me me


----------



## wee emma

jellybaba said:


> You are going to think I'm a nut case after I tell you this one, my sister had been to an accupunturist a few years ago when she went for IVF and she gave her positive thoughts that you have to chant out loud to your self! so anyway, she gave me a copy of it at the weekend, I thought it was a bit silly but maybe it would be worth a try if it helps stress levels and a positive attitude is always good to have..


these are affirmations, not at all like that silly ring thing and they do work. you know the way we are all inclined to say things to ourselves? "this won't work, i don't know why i'm bothering" etc? well an affirmation tries to counteract negative thoughts by filling your head with positive ones.

say them all the time and it will become automatic


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Wee Emma on the note of positive affirmations...you should also stand in front of the mirror and smile at yourself every morning (it releases endorphins)

The first time my DP caught me he cracked up thought i was for the funny farm  

Ourjay if it were me i`d give them to thursday then phone  

LX WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO FET at last great news bet you`re gagging to get going again  

And yes i`m


----------



## molly777

hiya Girls

Thanks for your well wishes girls.... I am a wee bit worried today as I seem to be having cramps and back ache all day... so gemma c and Louise if you had the same then I'm worrying over nothing...  
We have a our christmas dinner in work today, it is just 5 lovely girls I work with (2 fellas also but there on holidays arealdy) and there all lovely but no one knows anything.... we are doing the christmas markets first so I'm looking forward to that....

Ladyhex best of luck hun with FET, 

Yella how are you hun, like your idea of standing in front of the mirror  

wee emma hows things?

hello to all most go here chat tomorrow

hugs Molly777


----------



## yellazippy

Molly have a great time at the xmas markets they`re one thing i really look forward to every year  

I`m sure the cramps are nothing to worry about stay


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone 
Hows everyone doing just to let u's know AF arrived today and got letter posted of so just waiting on schedele to arrive, any news on anyone else.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey Girls!

Are we all getting into the Christmas spirit yet? I've finally put my tree up yesterday! so feel a bit christmassy now!    It's gonna snow tomorrow (well where I live anyways!) so dead excited..hope it snows at Christmas...that will be so cool!  

Time to catch up!!!....


Jellababa hun... Take no notice of that ole wives tale chick, but i know how you must of felt 'cos it happened to me too, except it was one of those bloomin american 8 balls...you know the one were you turn it and ask it a question and it comes up with a prediction?    Didn't matter how many times I asked it or how I rephrased the question it kept coming up as "definately no" I was like...ok best out of three...no wait five...uhm ten!! I was sooo upset that I chucked it out of the window!!   It took me 3 gin 'n' tonics to calm me down and hubby to talk sense into me and he's right...we make our own fate and we will show 'em all!  

Pipper...  Thats very good news!!   I hope you get your schedule soon.  You must be very excited!   Do they call you or is it by letter? I'd be chasing the postie everyday if I was in your shoes!  

Molly...Try not to worry about the cramps you are feeling (better said than done I know!) ...Could be a good sign hun   I hope you are having a nice Christmas dinner, I love Christmas markets too!  

Yella..hows the leg doing? I like your mirror advice!   anything that gives you some PMA is all good (even though you may look like a whally doing it!   ) a good bar of chocolate works for me, but I think I might grin at myself in the mirror...at least that won't go straight to my hips eh!

Ladyhex... Good luck with starting your cycle hun   the 2/2/10 will here in no time chicken!  

Big hellos to everyone else! (sorry if I have missed anyone..still trying to get to know everyone!   )

As for me... Well I've been waiting for an appointment at Oxford to see a specialist that deals with special fertility cases (long story!) as my treatment has been on hold as I had to under go treatment for hyperplasia (pre cancerous cells in the lining of the womb) my cons has run out of ideas so i'm hoping they will have loads in Oxford! Anyways...I have an appointment after Christmas! (been waiting 4 months!   ) 25th January!!! excited!   

Anyways... Enough about me!!! Speak soon and remember lots of PMA  PMA PMA!   

Bunny xx


----------



## Guest

Morning all.....how is everyone.

Molly, fingers crossed for tomorrow, I really hope you get the best xmas pressie ever  

Yella, how's the leg? How much longer do you have to stay in plaster for, pain in the  isn't it.

Well Jella, you wanna join me in the nut house  , totally stressed out, have had PMT for about a week now and cramps since sunday, but has the witch shown her face, no of course not!!! Think i'll do a HPT, that normally makes her appear within about 10mins  .

On a positive, I have my xmas tree up, cards posted, turkey ordered and most of my pressies bought, ALL that done in 1 day!
I'm actually getting quite excited now.

BB


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone  

i'm fine thanks Molly, i hope you're feeling better today?

oh exciting for you pipper, i have over a week before mine shows up and i bet its late  

well we went to dh's girls school play today (very funny  ) but we left gutted. he's not allowed to see them (v loooong story that involves an evil  ) so as you can imagine there were tears (from us    ) 

life just likes to throw £$%& at you sometimes, doesn't it.

hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## molly777

ah thanks girls for all your kind messages your all such lovely girls and all deserve the best , still having craps all day, really want to be positive. anyway will have to wait and see....but thanks ye have been great...

wee emma that is so sad and your DH kids, I'm sure you are both totally gutted, but hopefully this is not for good!

Bumble bee hope she shows her haed soon for you hun.... its lovely to have your tree up 

Bunny kins, sorry to hear all you have been through hun, and really hope your app after xmas goes well hun  

hiya yella  . pipper and everyone else hope your having a good day

hugs M777


----------



## ginger07

Afternoon ladies

Good luck for tomorrow Molly, and don't be worrying about the craps, I think we have all been there, one of our bodies ways of tricking us into thinking it hasn't worked, but you never know.........  

Wee Emma     what a b**** his ex must be not to let you see the little un, must be very upsetting for his wee daughters as well.

Hi Gemma, Louise and Crazykate, how are you lot feeling?

News on me, was still bleeding so on Monday phoned the hospital to get some reassurance and they told me to come down yesterday for another scan to make sure everything was ok, and the wee bub still beating away, what a difference a week makes, I could see the wee arm, nice bonus but not worth the stress it has cause me and DH this last week, as we couldn't get our hopes up, but now fingers crossed the bleeding has stopped, so just going to relax and start to try and enjoy this pregnancy.

Hi to Bumblebee, Bunnykins, pipper, ladyhex, ourjay and everyone else starting to go through the treatment, there seems to be a few this month, which is good for plenty of support.

Ginger XO


----------



## molly777

ah ginger thanks you hun, i'm still a wee bit worried but maybe its a good sign...  thanks  
ginger wishing you and your DH all the best, you both certainly have been having a very stressful time
good to see a strongh heartbeat, i'm sure it has been so emotional on you both... will be praying all goes well for you three over the coming months   

m777


----------



## Babypowder

Ack Molly have you never tested yet   hurry up woman-is tomorrow the offical date?

I only joking by the way-im sure your up the walls as it is-read your cramping-i'd take that as a good sign-PMA PMA! Best of luck-I know I haven't been on but im thinking away about my ole cycle bud       and     to you   Babypowder.


----------



## DC8

Hi All,

Hope your all doing well. Bunnykins, I hope that all goes well for you in Oxford (I'm sure it will  )

I have a very important question I hope someone can help with.

I have been Dr on Nasal Spray (Suprecur) since 28th November. My AF was due on 3rd Dec but came 4 days late. That was no problem as I was told that would happen.

When it did come on 7th Dec it was very very heavy and red blood (like I'd never had before and lasted a full 7-8 days bleed).

Since then I have had daily spotting and today I had very heavy red spotting. This is now 16th Dec so I have been bleeding in some form or another constantly since 7th Dec whilst still on spray. I am due to start Gonal F stimms on 22nd Dec (in 5 days).

What if I'm still bleeding? Does anyone know if this is normal?

Any advice please I am overseas and don't get back til 21st so don't know if I should call the RFC nurses to ask.

Please help.

Thanks,

Norma x


----------



## louise09

Just a wee post to wish molly all the luck in the world for 2moro    

xxx


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

I'm afraid a BFN for us this morning.... thanks again for all your messages you really are lovely girls and want to wish you all the very best in 2010....

bye for now

Love and Hugs M777


----------



## Guest

Awww Molly hun, so sorry, don't know what else to say


----------



## yellazippy

Ahh Molly i`m so sad to read your news     so unfair     you & DH  look after each other     

All my love  

Yella


----------



## ginger07

Hi Molly Hons,

I'm really sorry for you and DH      , can't think of anything else to say, take real good care of yourself.

Ginger XO


----------



## wee emma

aww molly


----------



## Babypowder

Molly      Im so sorry, I was really hoping for better news, take care of yourself and DH


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi DCB, Some people do bleed a little longer than usual (your body goes in menopausal state so can be a shock to the ole system!) your body is getting rid of it's lining and that is a good thing for this stage of the process as your lining needs to be nice and thin before they start you on the stimms.  If you are worried about it why don't you give your clinic a call just to get some reassurance? I'm sure everything will be fine hun, and good luck for 22nd!!  

Molly hun... I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Make sure you take things easy for awhile  

big hellos to everyone else  

Bunny xx


----------



## Sparty

Molly, 
I'm so sorry     
take care xx 

Sparty


----------



## mollycat

molly....  thinking of you x


----------



## [email protected]

Molly I am so sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## lmk

molly777 so sorry for you and dh    

mollycat just read your signature honey i am so sorry for you and dp too    

lmk


----------



## louise09

Molly   Im so so sorry xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Mollycat-I haven't been on much lately, so not sure if you where posting or not? But read your signiture aswell and im so sorry     I know you've been down this road before and its heartbreaking, take care of yourself   BP


----------



## ourjay

Molly so sorry huni,,,,,


----------



## molly777

aaaaaaaaaaaaah girls thanks you so much you are all just so Kind...   thank you 
I think I most be getting hard or something as I haven't even cried... I guess I wasn't really surprised... 

Mollycat, hun just saw your signature and Im so sorry hun.... 

I have a wee question, we have 4 embroys left, 2 at the Royal and  2 in origin, I was looking into surrogacy 
I think if i do it again I'm going to get the same result and time isn't really on my side... I'm 40 on the 7th of January.... i don't really know much about it... and i don't know where to even begin, so if anyone out there knows anything at all I would be so greatful if you could give me some information.... Thank you girls you have been great....

Have a lovely wkend

chat later

Hugs to all M777


----------



## crazykate

Morning girls I've been so snowed under at work I haven't been on for a while I have lurked a wee bit though    Work has been absolutely crazy and I've had so much to do when I've gotten home too

Molly and Mollycat sending you huge huggles ladies.  It's all so much harder at this time of year.  Sending you lots of love xxx    

Ladyhex - Wooooooooohoooooooo good on you getting started soon hun - this one is the one hun    

Yella - have you got tinsel wrapped round your plaster   

Louise I've been lurking like I said and I have to say I've been "leaking" too - what's that all about  I saw the doc on tuesday night and she did my referral for hossie and booked a MW appt for next wednesday!  I'm about 8wks or so and RFC gave a due date of 28th July. 

Ginger - rest up missus and I hope that everything settles for you soon hun   

Gemma - hope you're keeping well too  

Bunnykins - lots of PMA for 2010 hun hope you get all the answers you need and a BFP too xx

I suppose it's about time I jumped over to "bumps" thread now but if it's ok with you guys I'd like to drop in from time to time to see how you're all doing.

To everyone starting out on their journey I wish you the best of everything...

love and luck to all

Kate


----------



## ourjay

Hiya Molly this all so hard on us body & mind!!!   

Well still waiting on postman everyday,,but nothing!! Rang on Wednesday, person at other end of phone wasn't a bit nice, we havn't  been down this road before and are blind to the do's and don't, but to have sumone at the other end of a phone giving you one word answers just really didn't help!! She couldn't get me of the phone quick enough, i didn't want to get upset, but they really do have our lifes in their hands at min!

My day 21 will be xmas day,im working all next week just really dont know wot till do!!If they want us to wait till next month thats fine but plz let us know!!

Sorri for going on abit   

Never did the xmas party thing last weekend but im deffo going tonight!!


----------



## GemmaC

Awe, Molly. I am so so sorry hun. I was really hoping for good news for you. I am sorry I am only getting on now, I was away all day y'day. My heart goes out to you and your DH, its really hard. We will be here for you. Sending you a big hug.  I am sorry pet.    xx


----------



## Mamabud

Molly - I'm so sorry that this wasn't your time.  I don't know anything about surrogacy - sorry, but I hope you get ur answers.

Mollycat


----------



## Sparty

hiya girls,

Ourjay, we had the same problem last month..I got more information from Yella than RFC to begin with. When I did get through to RFC the admin staff said the nurses had our file and that they would be in touch asap... we felt same as yourselves, just need to know whats happening!! DH rang the nurses and asked for answers  . The nurse rang me back within 30 minutes and confirmed what Yella had told me that I would be starting on the 2.12.09 and that I would have an appointment with nurse and collect the drugs on 1.12.09. (to be fair the nurse was great, spent ages with us going over everything). Maybe you should ring again on Monday and if you get no answers from admin ring the nurses as well?

Now I should do some studying or I'll never pass my exams  

   to all
Sparty xx


----------



## louise09

Evening girls   

I like crazykate am going to move to the other thread (though I am kinda afraid to incase I jinx myself    )  But I will be reading up on you all and will post with any advice etc if I have any  

Lots of love and luck to you all on this thread, I include you all in my   every nite and I just hope and   that everything works out.

xxx


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

What a lovely christmassy feeling about today,  

Just to wish Gemma all the best in your scan tomorrow, bet you can't wait to see that little heartbeat(s), let us know as soon as you can.

Guess I will be following Crazycate and Louise over to the bumps thread, but a very big thankyou to everyone on this site for your advice and reassurance.  Good luck to you all going through your treatments in the coming weeks and hope to see you all in the bumps thread.

Ginger XO


----------



## louise09

just a wee post for gemma, good luck for 2moro!    Ill be on 2moro nite to see your news!

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Louise Ginger & Kate wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy will keep an eye on the "bumps" thread to see how you`re all getting on

Gemma hope all goes well for your scan today  

Ourjay has your schedule shown up?? I had a similar experience with a nurse while i was DR she was pretty mean to me on the phone (i was in tears  ) but don`t take it to heart 99% of the staff are great and glad to help you   were just unlucky to get someone who was having an off day  

 to everyone i bet you`re all busy with last minute xmas preparations


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Girls, I was up for my scan this morning. Its not looking good. The pregnancy seems to be etopic. We are heart broken. I am waiting on Origin to call back with bloods to confirm. And then on to Craigavon Hospital if so. I have had no bleeding or anything, a slight pain in my left side but it actually has went away this past week. But it looks like the pregnancy is in my left side. 

Sorry for the lack of personals, hope you all keeping ok. x


----------



## yellazippy

Gemma huni     i`ll be thinking of you please let us know how you get on


----------



## ginger07

Oh Gemma hons, I'm so sorry, please let us know how you get on, thinking of you and DH      

Ginger XO


----------



## molly777

aaaaah gemmac I'm totally gutted for you hun, you poor pet my heart really goes out to you...\
sending you lots of love and hugs and prayers     

Love M777


----------



## GemmaC

Hi All, Thank you all for you good wishes. What a day! And what and ending.......I got to see little baby and its in the correct spot!!  God is so good, what a miracle!! To fill you in better. Went up for 7wk scan. Dr. Steel did scan. She had a lot of bother seeing into my uterus as I had a lot of "wind" as she called it around my tummy, I have been having this since day dot. Anyway, could not seeing any pregnancy and it was not helping the pic being unclear. She went over to my ovary and seen what she called a large mass/cyst and was pretty sure it was an ectopic pregnancy. Took blood, came back at 11,000hcg and sent me on to gyne in Craigavon. Got a lovely consultant their, tummy a lot more wind free so scan clear and what did he find put a beautiful little sac and heart beat. We cried with joy, and even the nurse dropped a few tears. He said it very early days yet and he feels heart beat started today and I measure 6w3d. I have to go back up to the early pregnancy clinic next Monday for a progress scan and get the cyst monitored. We went to the hospital with my bags packed and the joy of coming home was very special.

Molly pet, your very much in my thoughs and prayers. Your such a lovely lady  

For all you ladies going through treatment I just wanted to say dont give up and keep trusting and hoping for the very best. 
Ill keep you up to date. x


----------



## DC8

Hi All,

GemmaC I am so happy for you! That is wonderful news and you must really take care and look after yourself and wee baby  

Molly... I am so very sorry. Its terrible news and there is nothing anyone can say. But we all do feel for you and wish you the best for next time  

I am starting my Gonal F tomorrow. I absolutely hate the thought of giving myself injections and feel so unsure about how to do it!! Seems ages since the nurse showed me. 

Should I stick the whole needle into the skin or just a bit of it? It looks so long and painful! I don't even know what time is best. Can't remember what the nurse said. What a nightmare!

Louise , Kate and Ginger - have a lovely Xmas and wishing you all the best for your new family in the New Year 

Everyone else, I hope you are all well and things are going as planned.

Norma xx


----------



## Guest

Gemma hun, so so pleased for you, what a difference a few hours can make eh.   
Wishing you a happy, healthy and event free pregnancy.

BB


----------



## Bunny-kins

Awww Gemma, Glad everything is OK hun   It must of been a very up and down day for you huni.  Glad all is well with the baby.  Make sure you look after yourself


----------



## louise09

my goodness gemma, what a day you have had   My heart just dropped when I read ur 1st post and couldn't believe it when I saw ur 2nd, it truely is a miracle!  I can't even imagin how u were feeling this am.  I have never heard this happen before, isn't that strange the way lots of wind can do this to a scan?  I gather ur little beanie was a late implanter and that is why ur levels are a bit low and heartbeat started 2day?  I hope everything is ok with that cyst.

xxx


----------



## molly777

gemmac you have put a big smile on my face.... i'm so happy for you hun, have a really lovely christmas and thank you hun,,,,  

Dc8 thanks hun also for your kind words   best of luck tomor, 
the needle looks worse than it is and it really doesn't hurt, i injected in my stomach two fingers
away from belly button, doesnt need to go in full way but leave in for 10 seconds.... don't worry you will do fine....      

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well

chat soon
 M777


----------



## 2Angels

Well any one else have AF arrive in the past few days how long do u wait on schedule as im waiting on mine now and do u usually go to get shown how to use everything the day before u start


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi there Gemma
Just wanted to add my official congrats on here!!!!  Am thrilled to bits for you!!!  Take great care of you & your precious wee bundle! What a day you've had!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This site I rarely on now for obvious reasons but Gemma do e mail me & update me

Wishing all of you lots of luck, baby dust & realisation of dreams in 2010
Take care all
Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wee emma

oh gemma, thats just so amazing


----------



## Sparty

Just want to add my congratulations, Gemma  
Hope your all ready for christmas 
S x


----------



## GemmaC

Thank you all so much for you good wishes, it means so much. I am back up next tue for follow up scan and again the following tue at Origin just to keep an eye on things. Finished up work y'day so that is nice. Going to get a few supplies in today and then chill.. 

DC8, how did the first injection go? It takes a bit of courage getting the first one over as you dont know if it will hurt, but thankfully you will find its pain free.  

Ourjay, any joy with your schedule? 

Yella, how are you feeling these days, I am sure its hard getting around on crutches with the snow?


----------



## DC8

Hi All,

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and New Year full of luck and prosperity  

Had my 1st Acupuncture session on Tuesday and it was quite nice. Hope it helps!

My first injection was Tues also and I was extremely nervous about that big needle. Stood in front of the mirror for about 30mins looking at it and holding the fat on my belly  

Decided I just had to stab it in and couldn't believe that it didn't hurt a bit!!! Not even a prick! Tonights was the same so for all you ladies with it coming up - don't worry at all!

1st scan on 27th so will update you all on status.

Keep well everyone and wrap up in this cold weather x


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Just a short post to say Happy Christmas girls and lots of luck and best wishes for 2010
and keep safe on the roads....      

Dc8,   hun, so glad first injection went well.... good luck with your treatment...

all the very best to all the girls doing treatment over Christmas... its not easy but will be praying for you all

love and hugs m777


----------



## yellazippy

Gemma OMG soooooooooo pleased to read your good news     what a relief  

I`m ok getting a bit fed up with the crutches but looking forward to Xmas day 

Girls i`m in a mad rush so sorry no personals...just want to wish you all....



I hope you all get a little something that makes you smile in your stockings


----------



## wee emma

no af yet... not due til tomorrow but i was hoping it would've showed up by now..  

happy christmas everyone, hope santa is good to you all


----------



## louise09

[fly]MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE![/fly]

Hope you all get lovely pressies

xxx


----------



## ginger07

Hi Ladies

OMG Gemma, what a rollercoaster of emotions you must have been having the other day, congratulations on there being a wee strong HB, what a lovely Xmas surprise, after what was first thought.

     

Happy Christmas everyone, hope you all get what you want.

Ginger XO


----------



## yellazippy

Hello All 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Xmas with lots of 

Gemma i`ve been thinking about you the last couple of days i think you had another scan today if so i hope it went well  

DC8 how are you getting on with your stimms and how was your 1st scan? i`d say you`re an old hand with the  now 

Did all the schedules show up ok i`m going to update the list now so if anyone wants their details added let me know 

As for me...we seen DR Williamson today for our review appointment(after failed cycle) and she was very helpful and after a long chat i feel very positive about our next cycle...not sure yet whether it will be Jan or Feb AF, will have to wait for our letter of offer.I`m quite happy to give myself a few weeks to get the Xmas pounds off and dry out after all the 

I`m back in work today though i wish i was at home with my feet up   oh and talking of feet i`m patiently waiting for my appointment to get my cast off which should be next week yippeeeee


----------



## yellazippy

Buzzypop3  DR- N/A            Stimms - 08 Dec         EC - 20 Dec         ET - ??            OTD - ??

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec         EC - 05 Jan         ET - ??             OTD - ??

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 5 Oct         FET 19 Jan        OTD - 02 Feb

Sparty       DR - 02 Dec       Stimms - 31 Dec         EC - 12 Jan         ET - ??            OTD - ??

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC - 23 Oct        FET - ??           OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Buzzypop how are you have you had your ET?? I   you`re now PUPO let us know how you are i hope all is well with you


----------



## GemmaC

Hi girls, sorry this is quick. I have visitors coming and I am still in my PJ's!   Our scan went well y'day, we are so thankful. We seen heart beat and baby getting bigger, 7w3d approx. I just didnt want you thinking something was wrong when I had not posted y'day, Will try and get on again tommorrow and catch up.


----------



## wee emma

congratulations gemma, so pleased for you  

well af showed up (at last) on boxing day and letter was hand delivered today so here we go eh   not long now.


----------



## crazykate

Gemma - oh what a coaster ride you've had hun - take it easy now xx

DC8 - well done on your jabs hun - you made be laugh but we've all stood in front of that big ole mirror...........   


May lots of fairydust sprinkle on you all in 2010 and may all your dreams come true!!!


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls

Just want to wish u all a Happy New Year   and good luck for 2010.

Congrats Gemma  

Not long now Emma,   . Good idea to hand deliver your letter, I think the post is running a bit late with the holidays, i'm still getting christmas cards in the post today.

Yella, thats great you feel really good after the review appointment  . Be good to have your cast off before starting tx again. Can you please change my ec date on the list to 12th. thanks xx

DC8 , how did your 1st scan go?

Just a quick question, did anyone have a cold when they were on the Suprecur spray? Does it still work? I'm starting my stimms today and have had a cold/blocked nose for over a week (always get sick when stressed..doing tx and have exams )

Best wishes 
Sparty xx


----------



## ourjay

Hiya Girls

How are ya all keeping?? Hope you all had a good xmas! 

My schedule never arrived, phoned Friday before Xmas, they rang rite back with appointment for 23th Dec, we wer both so stressed about everything! Nurse was lovely explained everything made me feelso relaxed!

So started DR 24th Dec
Injections 19th Jan
1st Scan 24th Jan 

So far it's going well no side effects! Could sleep few more hours but then again couldn't we all ha ha 

Just want to wish you all a very happy new year & may all our wishes come true! X


----------



## GemmaC

Hi All, and a very happy new year to you all!   

Oujay, I am sure your glad to get started, time will fly in now for you. I found I had no real side effect on the spray until a few weeks in when I got some hot flushes but not bad at all. Drink plenty of water and it helps keep the headaches at bay.   

Sparty, thats great your now on to Stims. How is your cold? Dont worry, the spray will still be absorbed even if you have a cold. Its taken in through the blood vessels in your nose very quickly.

Wee Emma, hopefully your schedule will arrive soon now that AF has made her appearance.  

Yella, Dr. Williamson is so nice! Time will fly in now for you. Will you ring up with Jan AF and then they will tell you if they can take you that month or is it your own choice? Bet you cant wait till your a bit "lighter" on your feet next week!


----------



## DC8

Hi All,

Hope everyone had a fun NewYear and best wishes for the rest of 2010!!!

Had my first scan last week. It was a 2 minute affair and was a bit like a production unit. I was in, Dr came in for about 2 mins and di scan, said nothing except all is as hoped and walked out!!!!

I had a few questions but alas none answered. Even my Acupuncturist asked how many follicles I had and was shocked they never told me that!

Anyway, last scan on Sunday before EC on Tuesday so maybe get some info then.

At least its all going as exepcted for them  

The injections have been a bit up and down with me feeling a bit nausea and headachey and very tired. Thank Goodness that they'll finish soon.

Take care all and talk soon,

DC8


----------



## GemmaC

Hi DC8, your experience at the RFC was same as mine and all was ok with me so its a good sign all is as it should be. I remember asking how many follicles and they said they did not give out that info, so as long as they seems pleased with your progress all is ok. A bit frustrating I know but a good sign.
All the best for your scan on Sunday and EC tue!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey Girls,

Just popping in to wish you all a *HAPPY NEW YEAR! * Sorry it's a bit late i've been away for Christmas and New year so hope you all had a good one and here's hoping 2010 will be a good one for all of us!! 

Will catch up laters!

Bunny xx


----------



## yellazippy

Buzzypop3  DR- N/A            Stimms - 08 Dec         EC - 20 Dec         ET - ??            OTD - ??

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec         EC - 05 Jan         ET - 07 Jan      OTD - 21 Jan

Sparty      DR - 02 Dec      Stimms - 31 Dec        EC - 12 Jan        ET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Jan

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay      DR - 24 Dec      Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - ??              ET - ??            OTD - ??

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan        EC - 09 Feb        ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC - 23 Oct        FET - ??           OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All  Happy New Year 

Wee Emma i`m sure you`re delighted to get your letter back in    won`t be long now til you get started!!

Sparty as Gemma said dont worry about the spray with a cold it will work just the same   how are you finding the injections??

Ourjay glad theres no side effects so far...i never got the sweats but did get the odd sore head so drink lots of water its so important 

Gemma its great all is well with you and the little bean is growing strong   

DC8 my first scan was the same they told me all was well and progressing as they wanted (if they weren`t happy they`d alter your dose)

Like you i never asked any questions at my first scan but i progressed just fine    good luck with todays scan   

As for me i`m still waiting to get the cast off soooooooo sick of it now   Gemma we will wait for our letter of offer which might be for 

Jan AF if not defo Feb   I feel so lazy & bloated after Xmas i`m dying to get out walking or swimming just want my 2 legs back


----------



## DC8

Hi All,

Had last scan today in RFC. 

Anyway, doc said I had 3 follicles on the left and 4 on the right. Is that ok? And I am on a high dose STIMMS! They looked a good big size on the screen thoug but again I don't know how big they actually are.

Nothing else was said so I don't know but after a bit of internet research I've seen that some girls get up to 30 and above!!!  

My EC is still on for Tuesday so I hope that I get a few more in the next 2 day  

Will keep you updated. 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend

x


----------



## GemmaC

DC8, that is great you have 7 follicles! At my last cycle I had 6 good size folices and they all contained mature eggs. It quality that matters not quaintly. And 7 folices is great!! I presume your final injection is tonight, congrats on getting this far, its a great achievement in itself. All the best for EC on Tue!  

Yella, glad you holding off on going swiming until your cast is off..   Really hope its not too long till your called hun.  
I am up at Orgin Tue afternoon for a scan review to make sure all is looking good.  
Back to work tommorrow after Christmas holidays and its starting with at staff meeting, something to look fwd to!!  
Chat to ya all soon.


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls,

DC8 good luck for tomorrow . 7 follicles is great.

Thanks Gemma and Yella, almost over the cold now and glad to hear it has no effect on the spray. The injections are going grand, DH injects me as I'm too much of a coward to do it to myself. Doing them in my stomach this time, last time put them into my thigh..don't think it makes any difference. Although, they don't hurt as much in the stomach (joys of over eating at Christmas, plenty of excess fatty tissue).

Gemma, glad all is going well. Is that the last scan you have with Orgins?

Yella, have you a date to get the cast off? 

Glad to hear your started Ourjay, good luck with it all. I had side effects with the dr injections first time.. hot flushes and very quick tempered. Didnt have any this time with the spray.

Bunny, did you go anywhere nice on your holidays?

I have my first scan tomorrow and a exam in the afternoon, looking forward to the scan and could give the exam a miss. Really looking forward to this wknd 

Best wishes Sparty xx


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone hope you all had a happy christmas and a brill new year to come, sorry have not been on in a while internet was getting changed over.

We was at hospital today did not recieve my schedule had to ring them was due to the holidays would not of got to me in time, 
so started my nasal spray today 4/01/10
injections 28/01/10
EC 9/02/10
ET tbc

could you had me to the list please


----------



## ourjay

hi ya girls

Everyone back at work then   I only had a few days of been working away and spraying away   Starting now 2 get the sore heads so drinking lots of water hoping it'll helps, but a toilet isn't always handy in my job (bus driver)   

So how has everyone else been getting on we're all at different stages,,

Yella, you'll be glad to get back on your feet and lets    you have a better 2010(my EC 2nd Fed)

Wee Emma, any word on your schedule? mine never came so keep at them!

Sparty, you r flying on both with the spray and injection!

Pipper, your on this big rollercoaster now 2, i start my spray at 6am and do it every 4 hours works for me as im up before 6 most morning!
take care x


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls
Hope you don't mind me joining u.
I am due to start DR on Sat, but no scheduled yet. Rang Royal today, they said I wold get a call tomorrow. 
Looking forward to starting again on my 3rd and final go.

Happy New Year girls, hope 2010 will be our year


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello Edith02 

happy new year to you too !!!
good luck with starting  

and welcome to the mad house   

LX


----------



## wee emma

no sign of a schedule as yet ourjay, i was hoping to see one this week sometime? i didn't realise that they can be late with it, i'll keep an eye out.

hiya edith


----------



## ourjay

hiya wee emma
i would emma, cause mine never came, wot date is your day 21?? 

hiya Edith02 welcome x


----------



## yellazippy

Hello All 

Girls it _*Baltic*_ out there  such a pa lava to get into work today i was hoping for the day off 

DC8 good luck for EC today 7 follies is great for your first go    theres lots of healthy mature eggs for you     

Edith02 welcome back to the madness third time lucky for you     

Oh Ourjay the sore heads are a bummer  you know you are allowed paracetamol if you need them 

LX howdy old girl hows it hanging   

Sparty i`ll second the fatty tissue i`ve put on a staggering 10lbs since i broke my ankle at the end of Nov  

Wee Emma i hope that schedule turns up soon 

Pipper good luck with getting started i will add you to the list straight away 

Gemma hunny how are you feeling i hope your scan review goes well today  

As for moi.... i rang the fracture clinic yesterday coz i had not receved my appointment for this week,to be told the consultant in

charge has been off for the last 2 weeks and they are trying to organise a replacement so not sure what is happening 

Though please god it won`t mean another week in plaster yikes


----------



## yellazippy

Buzzypop3  DR- N/A            Stimms - 08 Dec         EC - 20 Dec         ET - ??            OTD - ??

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec         EC - 05 Jan         ET - 07 Jan      OTD - 21 Jan

Sparty       DR - 02 Dec       Stimms - 31 Dec         EC - 12 Jan         ET - 14 Jan       OTD - 28 Jan

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay       DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC - 23 Oct        FET - ??           OTD - ??

Edith02      DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - ??               EC - ??                ET - ??           OTD - ??

Wee Emma DR - 15 Jan        Stimms - 04 Feb        EC - 16 Feb          ET - ??          OTD - ??

Plusone      DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a


----------



## yellazippy

Ladies i`ve added in  dates for  ET`s & OTD`s (according to EC) to give you a rough guide just let me know if you need them altered as

you go along good luck to everyone starting this month and to DC8 and Sparty who will both be testing this month


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i`m not sure if you have read on the main thread but i thought you would all want to know 

Sadly Crazykate has had a silent miscarriage


----------



## ourjay

hiya Yellazippy

So sad to hear about poor crazykate and her DH  

My EC is down for the 2nd Feb,,, took my AF on the 3rd Jan but it nearly over does that sound ok to you??

take care xx


----------



## wee emma

poor kate, how awful for them    

my day 21 is 16th January.


----------



## plusone

Hi girls hoping i can join due to start this rollercoaster but his time as a egg donor should start d/r 23 jan and stimms 13th feb and egg collection hopefully 24th feb.  These are just a rough guide at the mo as waiting for definate schedule.  Fingers crossed this results in a BFP for the recipient.  Hoping to start my own cycle later in the year.  Hope you are all well.

Plusone


----------



## Ladyhex

Well Yella its hanging to the left lmao    ...its so cold , or even as yella said BALTIC    you just love that old plaster   

plusone hope the schedule comes soon 
emma ..i think thats about right !! 

Dc8 thats a good count...good luck for EC 

hello to everybody else


----------



## molly777

hi girls HAPPY NEW YEAR and may 2010 bring you all lots of joy and happiness  

sorry haven't been on a while and like many of ye before me I'm going to take a wee break from this site after our failed cyle before xmas DH and me still haven't even talked about what to do next, actually we still haven't rang Origin to tell them yet  .... Thank you all for your support over the last few months you are all such lovely girls and deserve your dreams and more...   

I'm 40 on Thurs scaaaaaaarrrry or what... so we are having a wee party with our close friends on sat night so this is keeping us both occupied...

to all you girls starting, in the middle and near the 2ww I wish you all the very best
and all you girls who are pregnant take care and i wish you a healthy a happy pregnancy

lots and lots of love to you all

M777


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies

i hope some of you remember me? i hope to join you over here on this rollercoaster  . 

got news from rfc yesterday that they can take us for a self funded cycle starting in jan . 

pointed out that i had just done stimulated iui and thus wondered should i take a month off first.. waiting to hear whether im to down reg this month or next. 

dont even know what to ask when caroline phones today with the news

jude xo


----------



## MJ2

Hi Girls
Hope u r all well in this cold weather. It is realy frosty and snowy down here in fermanagh.
Update- still waiting to find out cost of drugs, no scedule yet, hope to get a call  today.
Have to get draft sorted and then to RFC to get my stuff, not great weather to be goin anywhere.
Been tortureing nursing and pharmacy, they have been realy nice, I suppose with christmas and new year 
hols they are snowed under.
bye for now 
Edithxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Gosh its great to see the thread busy again 

Plusone and BJP2008 


Ourjay it sounds as if everything is going well...having your AF means you are DR properly and any left over follies from your previous

cycle will be gone so your ovaries are ready for stimms 

Edith i`m sure your schedule will turn up soon, its defo not nice weather to have to travel but all the main roads should be well treated and passable  

DC8 thinking of you hope EC went well   

Molly i totally understand you need to take a step back and work out your next move   

Have a great day on Thursday



LX Sparty Buzzypop Pipper Wee-san and everyone else 

As for me looks like i`m gona be  for another week...couldn`t get an appointment til 15th


----------



## DC8

hi everyone..

I am very sorry to hear about CrazyCate. That's awful and I guess nothing said can comfort at this time.

Hope everyone else is well - Yella = the things some do to get a day or 2 off   Only joking! Hope you get better soon.

I had EC yest and got a few. Will know today if they are ok  . A wee bit sore today so a good excuse to lie in bed all day - haven't had an excuse to do that since chicken pox as a child  

Can I ask a question please? What does OTD mean? Is it the pregnancy test date?
Does RFC give you the test or do you do it at home?

Also if its a positive  , when is the first scan at RFC after that?

Thanks for advice again and talk later x


----------



## yellazippy

DC8 glad EC went well for you    for good fertilization for ET tomorrow    

OTD is your pregnancy test date which is 2 weeks after ET the RFC will give you a test to do at home and a form to send in with the result

If you get a BFP the first scan will be about 3-4 weeks after your ET date

Rest up and take it easy


----------



## DC8

Thanks Yella...

Am quite upset. Got 6 eggs and only 1 fertilised! Transfer on Friday. I know it just takes 1 but its disappointing


----------



## Moonbeam08

its so lovely to be made feel so welcome back here after being away for so long. 

feel like a whole new exciting / daunting chapter in our journey is about to start and i know you ladies will play a big role in that  

i cant believe how much i have missed on the board. congrats to everyone who has got their bfp 
im so sorry to hear about crazykate and her sad news. i   she and her oh are ok and are workiign through this difficult time together. 

for the rest of us waiting on starting or in teh middle of treatment good luck one and all xoxox


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all keeping yourselves nice and warm in this awful weather.  Brrrrrrr   isn't it freezing!!! 

DC8   I know you must feel disappointed that only one eggie fertilised but it must be a good and strong one and a little fighter too!   I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun and wishing you lots of good luck and  for friday   

OTD- offical test date!!!  

BJP - Welcome Back to the board!!!    I wish you all the best for your next tx  

yellazippy - Love your images!   Sorry to hear you are still in your cast   I know how you feel, It drove me bonkers, especially in this weather...snow and crutches don't mix!!!

Edith - i'm sure they'll contact you soon, it always seems to be a delay after Christmas and i guess the weather isn't helping either (although I'm not sure how bad the weather actually is in Ireland!!   )

Molly- Happy 40th Birthday to you for tomorrow!!    They say life begins at 40!!! I'm not that far away myself another erm 1 year and 10 months!!! YIKES!! 

Plus one - Good luck starting D/R on 23rd hun  

Hi Pipper... Hows the Nasel spray?? Hope you are ok hun  

Hi Sparty...Glad the injections aren't too bad for you hun, I think I'll do them in my belly too...I've got a lot to grab hold of!   
I didn't go anywhere very exciting over the Christmas New Year hun, but I have family spread around the UK so it was like having a tour of the U.K over Christmas! I basically went to Durham right down to Cornwall!!! Fun but extremely tiring!!

sorry if i missed anyone out...I'm trying to get to know you all but there seems to be lots of you girlies!  

good luck with all your cycles  

Bunny xx


----------



## Ladyhex

DC8 ~ dont give up just yet that wee egg could be the one and here's hoping ET goes well for you     

Yella ~ one more week    poor you are you at work at the mo? 
Edith ~ did you get any word from RFC today ?

hello everybody else  
Love LX


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone spray's going fine so far have not seen much changes in me so far.
Jelly and bumble bee any word from u 2 yet on sprays have not heard from you in a while.
hope you are doing ok.


----------



## MJ2

Hi Ladies,.
DC8-my last treatment, got 7 eggs and none fertilised, a terrible slap in the face, was so gutted, its great u have 1. I know how u must be feeling  .I only got 2 eggs 1st time and I was really panicking. but both fertilised lovely but sadly none held on, went to day 16 before AF started

Rang RFC and I got an appoint on FRi to collect schedule but pharmacy still got no prescription yet, so I dont know what drugs cost.


----------



## Sparty

Hi everyone,

Really sad news about Crazycate xx

My this thread has gotton really busy  

DC8, I will be   for you on Friday, it only takes one.  

  Molly 

Pipper, glad the spray is going well for you.

Well my 1st scan went well yesterday. Next one on Sunday, they must never take a day off! Had an exam yesterday and today both three hours long, have cramp from writing and most of it was rubbish.. just as well they do resits  Just a oral exam tomorrow  

How do you like driving buses Ourjay? thats the job I left to go to Uni after today wish I'd stayed at it. Really liked it to.

  hope you guys are all well, Edith, Yella, Ladyhex, Bunny,BJP2008, Plusone and Wee Emma

Sparty xx


----------



## ourjay

Hi ya girl

We're all getting on well,DC8 wish you all the best for Friday!! Lots of girls end up with no eggs for ET,after all 1 is all it takes x 

I remember years ago doing everything possible not to have a baby now it's the opposite way round lol oh to be a few years younger.......

Sparty I love my job been at it now over 6 years and wish I'd done it years ago!! Talk about spray on the go lol that's me lol x 

Take care x x


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the support and I hope so much that this little embie is a fighter!
I was trying so many things to help and it seems not to at present (or maybe all the supplementations have caused it).

I took DHEA (meant to increase and improve Egg Quantity/Quality, stopped smoking, stopped alcohol, took Pregnacare Conception multivits,  daily Wheatgrass, Spirlulina, CoQ-10, had weekly Acupuncture, ate brazil nuts everyday, drank the pineapple juice, did the hot water bottle............. the list is endless!!! And written down like this is actually quite laughable  

Oh yeah... I forgot to mention the daily Aspirin - no joke!   must be mad but want this so much to work  

Anyway, been reading some other posts and there is hope so I'll just trust that this working is above me.  

Keep at that spray Pipper. Time will fly by!
Good luck Sparty on next scan!
Edith - did you get an answer about drugs cost - if this cycle is no good I'd like to try again asap. 
Thanks Bunnykins, Ladyhex, GemmaC and Yella for your support and anyone else I've forgot.

Will keep you posted about FRI ET x


----------



## yellazippy

DC8 congrats on your one "super" embie    i know it is disappointing as my last cycle i had 7 eggs but only 2 fertilized

At our review the consultant told us we had great eggs, great sperm and binding (lots of sperm activity around the egg) that there

was no real reason for such low fertilization so we just had to accept it and hope next time we do better   

It really does only take the one to make your dreams come true    

Try to relax & concentrate on your ET tomorrow    you`ve done really well to get this far    

As for all the supplements i`m sure all they did was help not hinder


----------



## ourjay

hiya girls

Take it easy DC8 you have a big day tomorrow!! 

Im abit worried now after hearing all the supplements your taking,, im only taking (pregnacare multivits,omenga 3, folic acid) should i be taking more!! and wots with the water bottle?  

sorry for all the questions   

take care xx


----------



## yellazippy

Ourjay _*DON`T PANIC*_   

What vits you take is a personal choice but you are taking what i take too which are the main ones   

If you read any of the fertility books you could go on and on and on and you`d rattle girl  

Hot water bottle is for your tummy to help your follies grow when you start stimms


----------



## Moonbeam08

since we are on the topic what do you ladies take/ do prior to and during ivf/icsi?

lets do a wee list for eachother and pass on hints and tips

i dont smoke and dont drink so thats not a vice i have had to scarifice..... at mo im on pregnacare multi vit, zinc, selenium, vit e and c, asprin, cod liver oil and have just started weekely acutpuncture. he actupuncturist told me to rub my belly clockwise as often as i can but i dont think i can do that at work. havent done it yet so im a bad pupil but he also told me to keep my tummy area warm so the hotwater bottle thing stands to sense xo

what is DHEA ? 
also what is the Wheatgrass pineapple jucie, brazil nuts and  Spirlulina for ?


----------



## ourjay

Hiya girl.......

One question should I be at the doors of Holland & Barrett in the morning??
I'm only getting one go at this really don't have the finances to do it ourselves.......

So girls I close my eyes and pray to god that he will make our wish come true!!!
Xx


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls..

I'll give you a list of what I took and why -

DHEA - its a hormone that has not been passed by regulating authorities here so it has to be bought via internet. Apparently, it has had wondrous effects on older women who have ovulatory problems. It is claimed to 'turn back the biological clock' and assist in producing good quality eggs. You need to be taking it for at least 4 months before IVF for it to have any effects. I took for the last 5 months but run out 2 months ago for a month when I took none!!! 
I only got 6 eggs and will find out quality tomorrow hopefully but only 1 fertilised!

DHEA Beneficial Effects 
The investigators at CHR have been using the mild male hormone dehydroepiandrosterone DHEA now for a number of years very successfully in women with diminished ovarian reserve (DOR), whether their ovarian impairment is due to advanced age or premature ovarian aging (POA). In doing so, we have been able to demonstrate that in such women DHEA supplementation has quite remarkable beneficial effects (see Table 1), which all can be summarized as rejuvenating ovarian function - quote from www.centerforhumsnreprod.com

Wheatgrass is amazing! It is so good for you anyway but cleans out your system and provides great nutrients. I buy mine from a local healthshop in pure powder form and add to Orange Juice. It tastes like you're drinking fresh cut grass. Claims about wheatgrass' health benefits range from providing supplemental nutrition to having unique curative properties.

Baby aspirin is often prescribed for women undergoing IVF. Although early studies seem to suggest a benefit to its use, these studies have not yet been confirmed in larger, well-designed trials.

One common use is for women with recurrent pregnancy loss. One possible cause of pregnancy loss involves immune-system abnormalities; in particular, the body may develop antibodies to components of the blood-vessel wall called phospholipids. We don't really know why the body makes these antibodies, but they can block blood flow through small blood vessels in the placenta. Some physicians have suggested that these antibodies may also interfere with the embryo's attachment to the uterine wall.

Spirulina - This nutrient dense algae contains a wealth of minerals, antioxidants and protein which feeds your eggs with the nutrients they need and alkalinizes your body.

Baby aspirin is often prescribed for women undergoing IVF. Although early studies seem to suggest a benefit to its use, these studies have not yet been confirmed in larger, well-designed trials. One common use is for women with recurrent pregnancy loss. One possible cause of pregnancy loss involves immune-system abnormalities; in particular, the body may develop antibodies to components of the blood-vessel wall called phospholipids. We don't really know why the body makes these antibodies, but they can block blood flow through small blood vessels in the placenta. Some physicians have suggested that these antibodies may also interfere with the embryo's attachment to the uterine wall.
Another possible reason to use baby aspirin is even more theoretical. Study findings presented at a recent IVF meeting in Vancouver, Canada, addressed the question of why some healthy-appearing eggs make embryos that implant and continue to term, while others do not. Data from this study suggest that one important factor is the blood flow to the ovarian follicles in which the eggs develop. Such factors as age and the presence of PCOS may lower the blood flow to the follicles. Some researchers have theorized that just as baby aspirin can improve blood flow to the placenta, it may also improve blood flow to the ovary, giving us healthier eggs and embryos.

These are the reasons I tried the above but please be aware that these are not confirmed by any studies. I would always ask your doctors opinion. I did and was told not to take the DHEA and Aspirin but I decided myself to! That was a personal choice.

Pineapple juice is meant to help thicken the uterus lining. It must not be from concentrate!! I found the Sainsburys and Tesco makes are pure and not from concentrate. 1 Glass a day until ET only as it is also shown to assist in labour so might have a chance to cause miscarriage!

Brazil nuts are meant to help in creating good quality eggs because of protein content. Just a handful a day!

I had Acupuncture every week and this is also said to help in fertility treatment by causing blood flow to uterus and de-stressing. I have found it very relaxing so regardless of the outcome I found the Acu a positive thing. I went to a lady who specialises in fertility and IVF Acu.

All of these things can be expensive so I think that if you can eat well, drink no caffeine, no alcohol, nosmoking and very importantly relax and have no stress then that is ample!

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone  

well we had to go back to the fertility centre this morning because there was a mistake made with dh's blood results and he had to do it all over again.  

not such a bad thing though cos we were given estimated dates for our schedule:

spray starts 15th January, injections 4th February, ec 16th February.

which seems shorter than i was expecting


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Wee Emma so you`ll be starting your spray next friday have you collected all your drugs yet??

DC8 all the best for ET today   

Ourjay personally i think you are taking everything you should and any additional supplements need to be taken for at least 3 months prior 

to tx for them to be of any benefit so don`t be running out and buying more   

The single biggest "factor" affecting the outcome of ivf is stress and worry so relax and be confident that you ARE well prepared to have 

a successful cycle the mind is your most powerful tool so lots of     thinking will take you far


----------



## DC8

Hi All,

I agree totally with Yellazippy! I am proof that taking a load of supplements doesn't really produce miracle results! I do agree also that being positive is the main thing!!!!

Does anyone know if you need a full bladder for ET?


----------



## yellazippy

Heh DC8 no they don`t need a full bladder for ET thank goodness   i was in and out in 5 mins good luck


----------



## yellazippy

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec         EC - 05 Jan         ET - 08 Jan      OTD - 22 Jan

Sparty       DR - 02 Dec       Stimms - 31 Dec         EC - 12 Jan         ET - 14 Jan       OTD - 28 Jan

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay       DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Edith02      DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - ??           OTD - ??

Wee Emma DR - 15 Jan        Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - ??           OTD - ??

Plusone      DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

BJP2008    DR - ??              Stimms - ??              EC -??                ET - ??            OTD - ??

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC - 23 Oct        FET - ??          OTD - ??


----------



## DC8

Thanks Yella.

I hope that wee embie sticks like glue! Do you have any pointers to help. Should I lie in bed for a few days - ha ha - wanting any excuse  

Thanks for updating the schedule. Will you amend my ET to 08 Jan

Thanks and have a lovely weekend


----------



## DC8

Hi Jellababa,

Good luck with schedule! 

I only took all the extra supplements because I had a very high FSH and was panicking about Egg quality / Quantity. So I kind of self-medicated with them!!! I don't know if they helped but egg quantity was poor at EC. Would dread to think what I would have got if I didn't take them or maybe all the supplements had a negative effect!!! Who knows?

Pregnacare is very sufficient with a healthy diet and its all you need!

Best Wishes and take care.... as Yella says - relax, relax, relax!!


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Jelly good to see ya back not long for you now     as you pointed out pregnacare IS a multivit so i hope 

noone is double dosing themselves     haven`t seen Bumble around for a while probably still recovering after Xmas  

DC8 funny you should mention what to do after ET coz i spoke to DR Williamson about this at our review  

I was quite sore after EC but went to work regardless and the day (fri) after ET too but rested up over the weekend

When i asked if i`d have been better taking the week off she said she felt your better carrying on as normal as long as you take it easy

So i`d say whatever works for you though Zita West is adamant a couple days rest after ET is important so if ya can i`d say feet up all weekend


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Girls, my goodness you girls know how to chat! Its great to see so much activity on the board. 

Yella, that is a pain having to wait again on getting you cast off. You will not know yourself once your up and about again, it will feel like a new lease of life for you. 

BJB, welcome back and all the very best for your up and coming treatement. I used the hot water bottle too and I think it helped the follicles grow, just remember to stop it at ET   

Edith, really hoping for great results for you this time. Its not easy hearing that news of no fert, I remember it well.   Hope your trip went well down to RFC today to collect drugs.

Sparty, you have had a busy week with scan and exams! All the best for Sunday's scan. 

DC8, hope your doing ok hun, it really only does take one. Take it easy over the next few days and give yourself ever chance.   

Ourjay, all I took was the Pregnacare so don’t worry your doing a good job.

Wee Emma, that’s great you have you schedule now! 

Jellybaba,  hope its not too long till your schedule arrives! Your right about the roads, and that freezing fog is hard to drive in. 

Hello to anyone else I missed.! 

I think ladies I better head on over to the other board.  I have so appreciated all your support through our treatment, your all are amazing ladies. I want to wish each and every one of you success in your up and coming treatment and if I can be of help in any way just send me a PM. 
We had another scan with Origin this week and all seems to be going ok, we are so thankful to God for this wee miracles. I will  keeping an eye on how your all getting on and look fwd to hearing of lots of BFP's.


----------



## Moonbeam08

DC - thankyou very much for your most informative post re lotions and potions. its nice to see reasons why and rationale behind things .. as opposed to take this and do that lol   i hope you are doing ok hun and that you do literally put your feet up. your body needs a wee rest now to let it do its work 


edith - did you make it down to  rfc and home ok. roads and teh fog thats hanging around is dreadful. safe trip sweetie

wee emma- the long awaited schedule - at least now you know when its all happening no more guess work.

as for us i phone caroline today - still no sign of Dr McFaul at the rfc- hope he isnt buried in the snow. have updated her that i just did back to back siui and unless monitored have potential to develop cysts that suck up all the meds but that might be avoided if i took this month out. have to wait for docs opinion which he cant give unless he sees my notes and he cant see my notes until he turns up at rfc  
so still waiitng news. if they decide to let us go ahead we will be dr last week in jan.. ohhhhh getting excited. in my heart though i think i wanna wait until feb and give body best chance so i wont be disappointed if he says to hang off. but if i was to hang back 2 or 3 months i woud be v upset at this point... grrrrrr 

can i be added on to the whos doing what when lists with question marks for now?
just a question - doesn anyone know the rfc's success rate for ivf for 31 year olds? apparently this is in the waiting room but thats no use if im not in the waiting room and cant find anything on net.


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening Ladies 

Gemma ~ enjoy your new home   didnt be missing us lot to much   
DC8~your wee egg will be the one     

Sparty~ all the best for your last scan     
Hello Jellybaba~welcome back    hopefully you get your schedule very soon

yella ~ when are you hoping to get started   
Edith~ how did you get on today? 

BJP~ Dr MCfaul better not be snowed in, im under him too lol 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doin good in this bad weather (i love the snow lol) 
im hoping to away in the morning to london ...going to see a sick aunt !!! 

I didnt take any vits during are ivf, the reason i didnt was becasue i had forgot about them(DH didnt )
and we got 18 eggs and all 18 got jiggy ( 17 made it and it was a freeze all ) 

I am taking folic acid this time round because the nurse reminded me too lol 
I have to agree with yella and being    

All from me at the mo


----------



## wee emma

yes, so glad to have got my schedule, was getting myself in knots trying to figure dates out for myself    

haven't got the medication yet though, the nice wee nurse said they'll give me a ring next week to tell me when to go in as i wouldn't get the letter on time. if they haven't rang by wednesday i'll ring them.

so glad that we are close in dates jelly, its nice to know there's someone else out there doing this at the same time as me      

we're both taking sanatogen mother/father to be vits which seem to have everything in them.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!

I've noticed that you've been talking about supplements.  The multivits such as pregnacare are good because it has the right daily dose of all the recommended Vits & Minerals to take and also looking at your diet as we gain majority of what we need through the food we eat. 

My advice is look at the label of the multi vitamin you are taking and don't take any extra supplements if it is already listed on the bottle as this can be bad for you!  If in doubt, ask for medical advice before taking anything you are unsure of!! 

Good luck ladies!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls, I got home safe, traffic and freezing fog were a night mare. 
I started down reg this morning with suprefact  - .5ml once a day in the morning, I had that on my 2nd go at Origin and it is far easier than that spraying 4 times a day.  
My schedule is- down reg- 9th Jan, stims 2.2.10 , EC 16.2.10
Girls, my period due on 31 Jan, do you not need your period over before stims as I'm thinking about my lining beings a good thickness for ET.
What was story with the rest of yous
DC8-rest up and take it easy.
Sup wise- I taking, Fertility plus for women , omega 3 plus, vit c, vit b6 and vit b12
I read it  in marlin Glenville book, natural solutions to infertility, there in a vit sup for men as well
U can get book on Amazon for a few pounds, its very good.

When are you supposed to use hot water bottle and for how long?
What is Spirulina and where do you get it?
Any way will go now and go and feed the hens anc check on my puppies, they were born on boxing day, 2 little long haired mini dachshund puppies.


----------



## ourjay

Hiya girls

All going well so far on the spray from the 24th Dec,, few sore heads but nothing i cant cope with!

We had a good fall off snow ere last nite hope not to much more as im working 2 morro.

take care xx

thanks for the support one and all xx


----------



## Sparty

Hiya,

Ourjay, glad the spray is going well. 

Edith, good luck with the dr. 

That's great Emma that you have your dates  

Gemma, good luck with everything xx

DC8, hope your feeling ok 

Pipper, how is your dr going?

Yella, Jellybaba, BJP, Ladyhex, Bunny and Loopyone hope you all had a lovely wknd 

Re: supplements DH and I are taking Sanatogen. I have cut my caffeine and alcohol intake. Upside no hangovers  
Scan went well today, ec scheduled for Tuesday at 5pm. Doctor said I have a cyst on each side, this made it difficult to see how many follicles on one of the sides but other side looked like it has quite a few.

Hi to anyone I've missed above.

Sparty xxx


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Sparty
Spray going fine 1 week gone of it now injections might not be as handy cause im not that good with needle's not long now for u then


----------



## plusone

hi girls just got my schedule for egg donor tx few days ago.  It says one spray up one nostril four times a day.  Does that mean you have to use same nostril all the time.  Last time we did our own cycle I had to do one puff up each nostril twice a day confused now.  why the change?  Have pre tx appointment next week.  Hope all is going well with you all.

Plusone


----------



## GemmaC

Plusone, its one nostril - so its just the four sprays (one x 4 times a day). I stuck with the same nostril for each spray but you could change around if you perfer, it makes no difference. Hope that helps.


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

I'm here!!!!! Sorry, major major computer gremlins, even had to re-register here  .

Anyway, just a quick post, hope everyone is well and coping whatever stage of treatment your at. 

Started DR last week, day 6 today and so far so good, no side effects at all.

Be back later.

BB


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Gemma you`re the last of my old cycle buddies to leave  will miss ya   good luck with the rest of your pregnancy i`ll be following your on bumps thread    

DC8 how are you feeling  

LX   not long now   

Sparty Hope your final scan went well best of luck for EC tomorrow  

Jellybaba Origin and RFC have slightly different protocols but generally RFC seem to do EC-ET Mon-Wed or Tues-Thur i think it just depends on what slots they have available

Edith you won`t have another period now, the DR has stopped your "normal" cycle so stimms takes you straight into producing eggs for your EC date, most girls use a hot water bottle once you start stimms (injections) on your lower tummy as this is said to encourage your follicles to grow therefore producing mature eggs

Wee Emma it won`t be long now til you start your DR

Ourjay & pipper glad your DR is going well   the injections are nothing to worry about dead easy with no discomfort   

Plusone as Gemma said it makes no difference which nostril you use as it is absorbed very quickly through the membranes into the blood stream i alternated it if i remembered  

Bumble good to see you back and glad DR going well, let me know your dates i`ll get you on the list

Wee-san a big hello if your out there lurking any news on your FET?? 

As for moi i`m up on friday to get the cast off and have decided to wait for my Feb AF to start


----------



## wee emma

don't think they're allowed 3 jelly, though i think we should have the right to choose.

nope, no phone call yet and no schedule in writing, just an approximate one. if they haven't rang by wednesday i'll ring them.

you must be relieved to get the cast off yella, you seem to have been stuck with that thing for ages.


----------



## yellazippy

Jellybaba emma is right they will only put a max of 2 embies back which i guess is sensible if you look at _*OCTOMOM*_


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well!

So ET went well. Not painful at all but a little tender. In fact it has been a week since EC and I'm still sore (like a dull ache in lower abdomen) and very uncomfortable!

My wee embie was a Grade A 4 cell. I hope it hangs on!

Clinic never said why only 1 fertilised and was quite quick to move on with the conversation when I asked. All they said was that they didn't know as the sperm were binding ok?

Also didn't really explain the Grade A 4 Cell - so if anyone has info on that I'd be happy to hear.

Am on Crinone gel and ok so far.

Haven't slept not for 2 nights with a kind of anxious feeling. I know I must relax but its so hard at this final stage.

Please keep your fingers crossed for me! Thanks in advance.

PS... Jella - I don't know why my ET was on day 3 but maybe because it was still only a 4 cell embie But they did tell me it was starting to split again just before transfer.


----------



## yellazippy

DC8 What a fab quality A4    we told ya it was a "super" embie      

Your experience is very similar to mine with good binding etc but no real answers but let that go now and concentrate on

staying relaxed and     that wee embie will snuggle in nicely but you need your sleep, i bought a relaxation cd and 

listened to it in bed every night which really helped me wind down   

I was uncomfortable for about 8 days after EC which is normal enough i think   

I`ll keep you in my     mrs take it easy    

Jelly no sleeping on the job


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi girls - hoping you all had a good weekend and stayed outta trouble  
DC8 - thats fab news on your embie - tis great to know it was starting to divide again - hang on in there wee embie  - time for feet up and rest up so your body can get on with doing a good job 

jelly - its great that things are starting to move for you   

thanks so much for putting me on the list .. makes it all seem a bit more real now  

still no word from RFC. i can only assume that Dr McFaul has emigrated without telling anyone  . 
i will leave it until thurs and if i still havent heard anything i wll be on the phone. just wish it would ring with news   wee emma - looks like we are both hanging off the end of the phone waiting grr... if we get good news yella i might be right up there with you for febs af.... 

how are our DR's going.. no symptoms or mood swings to contend with i hope?

i know i have missed somebody out .. not intentional i can assure you.. but DH is keen to have computer back so i have to surrender it now and let him have it for a while. hense a quick exit stage left for me . 
  for all the lassies out there who i have mentioned and those that i havent been able to this evening. 

hope you all have a nice night and catch up tomorrow evening xoxox ( unless i bop DH over head and make off with lap top later te he he )


----------



## GemmaC

DC8, well done on the top class embie! Fab news!    

Yella, roll on friday! yea! Awe, thank you for your good wished, having you girls has been a real blessing. And I know it wont be long till your moving boards too, along will all the other nice ladies going though treatment. I will be following your up and coming cycle in Feb, when do you expect AF to arrive?


----------



## wee emma

starting to get really peed off now. i've heard nothing from them, can't get through to the nurses as their phone is permanently engaged and all this is supposed to start on friday!!      

and there was me being all positive and calm


----------



## GemmaC

Ach, I am sorry wee Emma. The only other thing I have is Karin Jacksons e-mail address - you could try e-mailing her and seeing if she know anything. Ill PM it to you.


----------



## Sparty

Hey guys,

Just back from ec, went well. We got 6 eggs, so fingers crossed for tomorrow    we have to ring in the afternoon to get a update. 

Hope your all well 

Sparty x


----------



## ourjay

hiya girls

Well done sparty,,, i have everything crossed for you!!!

take care all xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening girls 

sparty thats fab news on the eggs      

i have been away for a few days and there is about 4 pages to read !!


----------



## wee emma

thats great sparty      

well i got through to a receptionist yesterday who took a message for me. No-one rang me back so i rang the nurses again, finally got through and was told that dh's blood results were still not through and if they aren't in by thursday, they're going to cancel our go this month.

fed up wouldn't be in it.  

thanks for the email address gemma, i'll keep that (if i ever get to that point...)


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

wee emma, that's a total nightmare, they did the exact same to us, my DH had to have his re-done cos the lab "forgot" to do his  . We only found out when I phoned looking for my schedule,which hadn't arrived, and then had to rush over to get them done. Thankfully they rushed them through. 

Fingers crossed someone over there will be in efficient mode today and get it sorted for you.

Everyone else ok?? I'm doing grand, still so side effects, mind you still no a/f this month either!

BB


----------



## yellazippy

Sparty well done on 6 eggs fab news  

Wee Emma you`re really getting the run around i hope they sort out those blood results for you asap   

My DP is at home today and just took a call from Caroline asking if we were going this month... being a man he forgot to get a number to 

call her back   does anyone have it to hand??


----------



## wee emma

reception - 02890634780

nurses - 02890633903

though dont ring the nurses as its ENGAGED!!!


----------



## wee emma

just got through, nurse hadn't a clue what i was on about but no results through on the system yet.

i'm in limbo. 

sorry for being such a whinge


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks Emma


----------



## yellazippy

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec         EC - 05 Jan         ET - 08 Jan      OTD - 22 Jan

Sparty       DR - 02 Dec       Stimms - 31 Dec         EC - 12 Jan         ET - 14 Jan       OTD - 28 Jan

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay       DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC - 23 Oct        FET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Feb

Edith02      DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - ??           OTD - ??

Wee Emma DR - 15 Jan        Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - ??           OTD - ??

Plusone      DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

BJP2008     DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Wee-emma have you tried contacting via e-mail? I find it quicker & easier than by phone   

[email protected]


----------



## Bunny-kins

Emma, I hope you get the results through on time hun  Maybe your phone call will make them aware that they are missing and they will chase them up for you, giving the lab techs a good kick up the 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you









Bunny xx


----------



## wee emma

thanks everyone, you are all so great  

feel drunk now, i have spend all day with my heart in my shoes and have just got the phone call to say...pre-treatment appointment on friday!!

so of course, emma being emma and being a dope and a bit giddy...when the girl said to me my appointment was at half two, i say..."in the afternoon?"


----------



## 2Angels

Bumble
AF should still come when on DR as i had to the 23rd of this month to have mine they told me i had to have it before starting injections or they would have to bring it on.
Mine was due to come mon 11th but came today so 2 days late but nothing to worry about as they said it might be late due to DR.


----------



## yellazippy

Edith if your out there i have made a bit of a boooboo when you asked about your AF  

I didn`t look at your dates properly and thought you had already had your AF *NOT* that you were still waiting for it to come so sorry for my mistake 

As Pipper has just said in her post your AF will come before you start injections and can be a little late so don`t worry  

Wee Emma thats brilliant news i can feel the excitement from here  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls,

Emma thats great news that your appointment came through, and lovely that you and Jella will be going through this together. 

Well our 6 eggs turned into 1 embie  
Going for et on Friday at 3pm, at least we have 1, but I can't help feeling a bit disappointed and worried.
Just have to    that one makes it through.

  to all
Sparty xx


----------



## DC8

Hi Sparty...

I know exactly how you feel. I got the exact same - 6 eggs and 1 fertilised - I was very disheartened. But you know, after a day of thinking about it I was just so grateful to get 1 wee fighter and I pray he/she holds on.

I am sure you'll feel the same too!! Don't worry - its all above our power so sometimes we just have to trust and believe and be positive!

I was asking all sorts of questions to myself (did I take too many vits and supplements, was it because my hubbies sperm was from frozen /  was it because a million reasons) but in the end it doesn't matter! All that matter is the hope that this wee one will make it  

So I am at the end of my first week of waiting and not a sign or feeling of difference. Sore boobs and small AF like cramps at night only since ET (maybe the Crinone??) but nothing major!

So don't lose hope Sparty - thank goodness you got one wee fighter


----------



## wee emma

hi sparty, good luck with your little one        

dc, one down, one to go        

thanks again everyone, i'm very pleased they came back to me. i might ring them up and change it to try and get an earlier appointment that day, 2.30 is a bit awkward isn't it.

no, the new door isn't open yet jelly, so i'm afraid we've still got the mummy puffers to contend with.

sort of excited, i had a bit of a melt down last night but i think it was due to it all being sorted at last. What time is your appointment tomorrow?

wee question, are you awake during ec?


----------



## 2Angels

Brill news on Jella and wee Emma getting started soon so is your first spray sunday or when good luck.
I haven't had much difference from starting spray im over a week into it now.


----------



## wee emma

jelly i'll let you in on a wee secret but it wasn't me that told you... you can get in to see them anytime before 9am, so if they say your appointment is 7.30am, as long as you don't get there after 9, they'll see you.


----------



## Ladyhex

morning girls 

piper~ i didnt have any side effects from the spray !!
Wee-emma and jellybaba ~glad you both are getting started   

DC8~ glad the 2ww is going good for you mrs   
Sparty~sorry to read about your wee eggs...but as all the girls will say it just takes one !!

Hello to everybody else 
Love LX xx


----------



## 2Angels

Yea Jelly my appointments are early 2 but my second scan is on a sun so it's that wee bit later 9.30. Don't think DH needs to be there not until EC or ET.


----------



## 2Angels

Jelly wee emma you will be awake for EC but they give u something not sure of the name of it but it will make u drosy i think but u will not sleep it also takes the pain away hope this helps abit.


----------



## wee-san

hello iv nt been on here for a few months now just thaught id give a wee update 
  i had to get my embies frozen in october there due to ohss and today i finally got my FET done  got 2 grade b put back in. it has felt like forever weve been waiting  but got here eventually so here i am joining all the others here on the 2ww.xx


----------



## ourjay

hiya girls

Glad to hear that you r getting started wee emma,, its so hard not knowing wot is happening!!
Hiya wee-san hows you?? hopefully your 2ww will go fast enough........  

Jellybaba & wee emma im also abit worried about the EC and pain ( bit of a baby me!!!)   lol
just keep thinking it'll all be worth it!!

Our 2 scan dates r for a Sunday morning so we must have hit it lucky!!

Well girls better go back a do sumthing!! FF IS MY ******** AT MIN LOL i log in ere more than it lol 

Take care everyone, so many of us now xx


----------



## yellazippy

Wee-san congrats on your FET great to have you back   

Sparty i know its hard but keep     mrs you did really well to get this far   

DC8 one week down for you...those wee pains sound like implantation to me    

Girls you are awake for EC but the give you a wonderful morphine based drug which makes you MEGA relaxed   

The excitement on here is contagious    good luck to everyone starting this month


----------



## wee emma

nope, couldn't change my time   but 2.30 is better than nothing  

yip, as long as its before 9am they will see you but try not to get too close to 9am because they'll not be impressed  

weesan, congratulations        

i'm also a bit scared about the ec, i don't do pain   hope its nothing like that hysterellliolllellllogram dye injection thingy test, i've never felt pain like that in my life!!!


----------



## wee emma

thing that made me laugh was they told me before my hysterellliolllellllolellolollyping-pong-o- gram was that 2 painkillers taken beforehand should do the trick...aye right!

well none of my tubes were blocked and it still hurt like hell. one of the nurses told me that they used to anaethetise you to do it but now you're in, on, out the door. she told me that we should all complain about it because the docs don't tell the truth about how sore it is.

anyhoo, got another question...i'm told that i have to get my stuff from the pharmacy first. do i need to get a prescription or something from somewhere?


----------



## Sparty

Hi guys,

I had that dye thing done and ec collection is definitely not as bad. The drugs kick in really quick and they offer a suppository for helping with the pain after it. Mine only took about 20 minutes and that was them draining two cysts as well. I would go and have ec again but I would never go and get that dye thing done again. I had no pain at all after this time, last time I was in a bit uncomfortable.

Thanks for all the support guys   Now that today is nearly over and the RFC have not called to cancel et tomorrow I'm feeling more positive  Roll on tomorrow  
Not long now DC8, hope Yella's right and the wee pains are implantation 
WeeSan good luck with your 2ww 
     to all you lovely ladies having tx or about to start.
Sparty xx


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

woo hooo for wee emma and jelly getting started, bet you's can't wait. My scans are at 7.30am and 8am, totally with you jelly, that is the middle of the night  

Is the stuff they give you in RFC for e/c not as good as in Origin?? I was totally out of it in Origin, bloomin heck, hope it's not too sore, I'm always as little concerned when docs discribe things as uncomfortable!!

Sparty, I have everything crossed for you  

Wee San, good luck on your 2ww, hope you start a fresh run of BFPS.  

Well, I'm 10 days into downreg and unfortunatley have to report that I have been possesed by a she devil  , it's like mega mega bad PMT, I have serious road, trolley and self scan in tesco rage, Everything is annoying me, roll on stimms. Really strange cos last time I had no side effects at all, think i'll just go into hiding for the next 12 days.

BB


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone...

First I would like to thank Yella for being really great. You've been through a lot and still find the care and time to help the rest of us! I would say your friends and family are very lucky!

Hi to everyone else.

1st week down now and still no symptoms except those wee niggly pains. But nothing else! Oh how I wish there was something I could do to even give me a clue how its going.

As for the EC, girls, don't worry at all!!! As Sparty says its nothing in comparison to that dye malarchy. The drugs they give are wonderful. You kind of feel drunk and very relaxed. It wasn't a bother!

What I would say though is drink plenty of water in the days following to flush the meds out. I had some pain a few days afterwards and it was follicles filling and bursting! Apparently if I drank more water the pain wouldn't have been so bad as it flushes them out?.

Hope you're feeling more positive Sparty   You are very lucky to have one and it will be fine! Make sure you relax!!!! Try stay in bed for a day after ET.

Good luck everyone else. For all those starting, I'm sure you are all excited and nervous. It goes really quickly (until the 2ww   )


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhhhh Girls your gona make me blush    you lot will do the same for me next month  

*I GOT THE CAST OFF*        *YIPEEE!!!!!*

I feel soooooooo liberated    oh and i spoke to Caroline in admin and we are confimed for Feb so now i`m excited too  

DC8 i remember my 2ww sooooooooo well i wanted a little window so i could look inside to see what was going on  

Jellyb i`m gona update the list now and get you added 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## yellazippy

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec         EC - 05 Jan         ET - 08 Jan      OTD - 22 Jan

Sparty       DR - 02 Dec       Stimms - 31 Dec         EC - 12 Jan         ET - 14 Jan       OTD - 28 Jan

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC - 23 Oct        FET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Jan

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay       DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Edith02      DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - ??           OTD - ??

Wee Emma DR - 15 Jan        Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Jellybaba   DR - 17 Jan         Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone      DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - ??               EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??

BJP2008     DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??             OTD - ??

Lyndylou    DR -                  Stimms - ??              EC - ??              ET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## wee-san

hello there   
i no im prop being silly   but shuld i b feeling any different since i got my ET y/day ? I also have a bit of a cough n cold do u think this could make things not work 
Has any one any tips for the 2ww?x

Thats gerat for feb yella im so happy for u


----------



## DC8

Hi Wee-san... Well done on ET! You kept that quiet  

I was very tender for a few days after. I actually took time off and stayed in bed for 2 full days. Hubby was away so had my poor mum n dad waiting on me hand and foot  

Apart from the tenderness (lastingfrom Fri ET til Tuesday!) I had a few wee niggly pains lower abdomen, an AF dull like feeling (like just before it comes normally) and quite a few hot flushes (weird) - and these usually came at night! (except the tenderness there all the time). Oh yeah - and a bloated tummy.
All of the above have only really lasted for the first4 days or so but I still get the odd wee niggle pain and hot flush.

And I've noticed I'm sweating lots (TMI I know - sorry) but its unusal for me

I don't think your cold will do anything - but make sure and eat well and relax.

And I think everyone has a different experience


----------



## DC8

Hi Jelly,

My FSH was continually between 9-9.5 on various tests. I am 37yrs old and also have only 1 fallopian tube which has had surgery on it so prob a bit sticky and scarred.

For any of the girls who have been through this before, I have a personal question for you.

I just had a shower and a clump of what I believe (actually I am sure) is  Crinone Gel depositis fell out. It looked like a waxy clump of white but it was stained with pink?

I have had no bleeding since ET at all!!! Is this normal do you think?

Sorry girls for being a bit too graphic!


----------



## yellazippy

Wee-san like DC8 says for most people there are no real symptons and you won`t feel any different

Some people have niggly pains but alot of people go on to have a BFP with no symptoms at all so try to relax and take it easy   

If we were to get pregnant by "normal"   conception we would have absolutely no idea at this early stage   

Good luck my     are with all you ladies on the 2ww


----------



## yellazippy

DC8 said:


> I just had a shower and a clump of what I believe (actually I am sure) is Crinone Gel depositis fell out. It looked like a waxy clump of white but it was stained with pink?


DC8 it is normal for you to have a waxy lumpy discharge with the gel and the fact it is pink suggest an implantation bleed to me


----------



## yellazippy

I just want to add that not everyone gets an implantation bleed so it is not "the end all & be all" of the 2ww


----------



## wee-san

thank u so much for the advice and re-assurance i realy would be lost without FF  

Try not to worry DC8 im sure u will be fine x


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls just seen some of you asking about pain-relief at RFC.

Well I can tell you its nothing like that dye test-that was   omg! Thankfully the RFC is not too bad-there is some discomfort, but those wee eggies need to come out!
The nurses are just lovely, one stays at your head, and she will keep topping you up with the pain-relief through-out  
Then into recovery for more pain-relief, tea and toast  

You forget about the e/c in no-time, they send you off with the number and a time to phone the following day to see how many wee eggies got jiggy-that can be much worse, im managed to vomit before phoning 

You'll all be grand  

DC8 try not too worry, immplantation is described as pinkish.


----------



## wee emma

hello babydreams     welcome  

yesterdays appointment went well, my nurse was called kate, i think. a nice girl. There is alot to take in jelly, i almost felt like taking notes  

so my dates are  DR - 15 Jan        Stimms - 04 Feb        EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb          OTD - 5 Mar 

if i could be added please?

this sniffing this is great craic isn't it, i'm getting it everywhere and is tastes mingin  

so, after ET, do any of you take the 2ww off work? do you think it would be a good idea or no?


----------



## ourjay

Hi ya girls

Hows you all,, just had a lovely day out with my mum & DP!! It's my birthday don't tell anyone but I'm now 39 lol help x 

Ah wee emma glad you're on the rollercoaster!! good to get started! I have planned to take of 2 weeks of around EC & ET,,just feel that for it would be better! Everyone is different, just how ever you feel yourself! 

Hi to everyone else hope all is going well, wee question how many days should ya get out of your spray??

Take care x x


----------



## 2Angels

Im also going to take time of a few weeks through EC and ET i just feel i would have less stress as i work as manager in retail and do get stessed out alot.


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls,

I took the 2 weeks over Ec and ET. I had a only week off after ET and the other week before that.

I was happy I did that as I was not stressed for EC (few days off before) and then I was quite tender and had a few pains ater EC and until 3 days after ET so I would not have been able to go to work!!!

I think everyone has different circumstances so do what suits you and causes less stress. Bear in mind that you are very tender for a few days after EC!

Bet you're all looking forward to getting started. All the best. It flies by believe me!


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls,

Sry I have not posted in a few days, Ive been taking it really easy since et on Friday. One lovely grade A 6 cell embie on board 

I agree with DC8, its best to do what suits you. I have had no pain at all this time after ec or et and am planning on going into work tomorrow. I need something to keep my mind busy or I will start counting up the hours and minutes left of my   

Well DC8, not long now   Isn't it strange being at the top of Yella's list? 

Good luck, Ladyhex on the 19th with FET  

 Ourjay, glad you had a lovely birthday.  Not sure how many days you should get out of the spray but I had some left in both bottles. Stopped using the first one when it got very low, and there was a fair bit left in the second bottle.

I agree Wee Emma, thought it tasted rotten . It's fab you have started.  

Good luck with starting your dr today Jella. 

 Welcome Babydreams 

Yella, great news that your cast free . I'm sure you glad to have it off before starting tx. 

Hi Wee-san, Pipper, babypowder, little Miss Bumble Bee and anyone else Ive missed 

Sparty xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

When I   last year, I took the whole time off as-well, like DC8 says you can be tender. I remember reading through a thread where this had been discussed, and the general view was, working won't affect the outcome in anyway-there have been girls who are ruining around after their toddler or working while going through tx, others didn't do anything. They say to think of it as-if you concieved naturally you'd have been running around anyway and would only know your prg when AF didn't show.

I think they say to rest for a couple of days after e/t, then up and about as it actually helps blood flow to your womb etc.

Its a personal choice but I would recommend some time off, if your work will permitt, even just to potter about.

I'm hopefully starting again soon and have saved my annual leave to take as long as I can off, the only downside of being home-alone is the pregnancy test temptation    . BP


----------



## lyndy lou

hi  i am starting treatment with the RFC in about 2 weeks time. this will be my third attempt at ICSI, 2 BFNs  .

I have heard that acupuncture can help with IVF/IVSI. Is this true and if so does anyone know a good practitioner in the armagh area??


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,most of you gals wont know me ,i have been awol for a good few months but am about to jump on the ole ivf rollercoaster again for the 3rd and definately last time,
I will be having tx at the Lister clinic in London ,have been on the pill   for about 10 days now and go for a scan next Monday so when i have my dates i will post them for whoever is updating all the dates.Feeling quite anxious this time as i know whatever the outcome is thats it for us ,no more just cant do it any longer.
I   to god that 2010 will be an amazing year for all of us.
        
Emma xx


----------



## NCKB

hi emma - my old   buddy.. (hope u remember me      .... i havent posted in AAGGEESSS but just seen ur about to start tx again soon and just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world         

love nicola xxxxxx


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone   hope you're all well.

wee quickie question, do you do your wee sniffy thing at the same time every day or does it matter so much? 

the nurse told me on friday that its not an exact science so as long as its 4 times a day (she said breakfast, lunch,tea and bedtime) but i don't want to mess it up.

what do you think?


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning ladies 

hope everybody had a good weekend   

Wee Emma~ i did mine at 7am
                                  12 nooon
                                  5pm
                                  10pm so i was leaving 8 hours for sleep !! 
hope this helps   

emak welcome back mrs    ...hows things been with you ?

sparty~what a great wee egg you got put back all the best for your 2ww hun !!  

lyndy lou~welcome to the mad house the girls are great and they wil help at any time   

happy birthday ourjay !! 

Yella ~ how does it feel not to have the cast on hun ......did you have to go to physio now ?

a big hi to everybody else !! 

Love LX  xxx


----------



## babydreams09

Hi Ladies...

I don't have time for personals for everyone this morning as I'm at work and up the walls!

Ourjay:  I missed your post yesterday but just wanted to say Happy Birthday!

Sparty: Congrats on being PUPO! One grade A sounds very promising  

Lyndy-lou: Sorry about your BFNs.  I haven't cycled yet but I'm going to start acupuncture next week.  I don't know if it helps from experience but some women swear by it.  They say that it increases chances by up to 20%.  I know that I'll try anything that will help me relax a little as I know I'll be very stressed and anxious about the whole thing especially in the 2ww.  It's worth a shot.  

Emak:  Sorry about your 2 other cycles also.  I'm haven't even started my first so I can only imagine how it feels when it doesn't work.  I'm an avid reader of the diaries and I've ready so many stories from women who got pg on their 3rd try.  3rd times the charm!

Wee-Emma:  My understanding is that you can take the sniffer any time once you take it the amount of times directed. 

AFM:  Started the pill today so I'm on my way  .  I was expecting AF yesterday and no sign.  I actually even thought to myself ... could I be pregnant?  It would be typical (although impossible) but you never give up hope 

 to everyone else I didn't get to mention.  Especially those in the 2ww x x


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Thank goodness the cold weather  is gone at last 

Morning LX are you all set for your ET tomorrow mrs...best of luck as they say  

DC8 i was thinking of you over the weekend how are you feeling it won`t be long now    

Wee-san i hope you are relaxed and enjoying being PUPO 

Sparty that was a fab grade embie congrats how are you feeling 

Ourjay a belated  going out to you...sounds like you had a lovely day 

Wee Emma oh how i look forward to the yummy taste of the spray again _*NOT*_   i took mine at very similar times to LX

Babydreams & Lyndylou welcome to the mad house i will add your name to the list let me know all your dates and i can add them for you

BP & Emma welcome back great to hear from you both it feels like ages   

It`s thanks to Babypowder we have the cycling thread as she started it up away back in March 2009

NCKB great to hear from you i hope your pregnancy is going well  

Pipper Edith Jelly Plusone BJP2008 

As for me i am now flying along on 2 legs again and had physio on friday and have another this week but they are happy enough


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls 

haven't been on in a long time so hi to everyone who knows me from before.  I am waiting desperately for a review appointment which should have been on 15 December and DH has been told again today that there is a back log and we might not be seen until the end of February or the start of March if we are lucky!  

We are at the top of the private list but cannot be reactivated until after this review appointment.  Any one else experiencing this problem?  Has anyone received their offer for their March period yet?  We are hoping to start again in March but are afraid that we mighten be able to squeeze in and have to wait another month.  
Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Niceday our review appointment came within a month of our failed cycle in November and i have not heard anyone else mention 

this problem    it does seem a very long wait though..who have you spoken to about it just the admin staff??

I hope you get it sorted soon    its so frustrating when you are ready to start again   

As for letters of offer all the jan offers are out and they are compiling the feb lot at the moment 

like you we were frozen at the top but opted to go with feb af instead of jan


----------



## yellazippy

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec        EC - 05 Jan        ET - 08 Jan      OTD - 22 Jan

Sparty      DR - 02 Dec      Stimms - 31 Dec        EC - 12 Jan        ET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Jan

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC - 23 Oct        FET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Jan

Ladyhex    DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan    OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay      DR - 24 Dec      Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb        ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan        EC - 09 Feb        ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Edith02      DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb        EC - 16 Feb        ET - ??          OTD - ??

Wee Emma DR - 15 Jan        Stimms - 04 Feb        EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb    OTD - 05 Mar

Jellybaba  DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb    OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone      DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb        EC - 24 Feb        ET - n/a          OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - ??              EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - ??

BJP2008    DR - ??              Stimms - ??              EC -??                ET - ??            OTD - ??

Lyndylou    DR -                  Stimms - ??              EC - ??              ET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Niceday, like yella said I would get unto them. After our failed fert at RFC we have our review 2 weeks later. I hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Babypowder

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,

Just having a bit of a    phoned origin as I hadn't heard from them, the manager is off today(imagine having a day off  ) so spoke with one of the nurses,as I had my consultation in Oct and their waiting list for tx is advertised as 12-14wks, so all she said was Proff McClure hadn't told them when he's starting his next batch of treatments so they had no info for me, but not to worry I won't be overlooked and they'll be in touch  

I have to say I'm a little annoyed-just wanted a clearer idea-I mean if its March thats fine, but at least I'll know that.

Do you think I should just email the Proff directly and if so how would I word it  

Thanks girls


----------



## Babypowder

tried to cut and paste that last post-musn't have did it right  

Anyway-Niceday who do you see at RFC? I know I had to wait around 8wks for my review-they said back then it was due to a backlog.

Its so frustrating as your in limbo-waIting answers and the fact your right at the top and ready to go must be awful  

I know Lia.G paid for a private review at the same time as me-think it was around £150 at her consultants private clinic in Belfast-we discussed at the time how when the cash was on the table it was funny how suddenly they had a free appointment.

It is odd though like Yella said-she got her appointment and don't think any others have had such a long wait  But then knowing the RFC their thinking well 15th Dec was only 4wks ago!

I would phone again, or do you have your consultants e-mail? I know Lia said her consultant was surprised when she explained the reason they where at the private clinic that day was due to a backlog at the RFC.

If you could afford it it might be an idea to get a private review and that way you can start your new private tx.

Hi to all the other   and a bita                       aswell. BP.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

thanks for the information. This will be my third review appointment as I had a cyst that they had to check that was drained during egg collection.  I was also put on review as i had to loose weight.  So by this next appointment I have to have a stone off.   My consultant is Dr McFaul but i havent seen him once throughout the whole tx.  we are seeing Professor McClure and our appointment will be with him, so DH has been speaking to the girl that makes his appointments. The only good thing is the info we got when we called this week was the same as the info we got last week as we all know they are renowned for giving the wrong information and different people saying different things.

Yella zippy thanks for the info in relation to the release of the golden tickets, but if we dont make March's list we will just have to wait to april, its all so so frustrating!

In the meantime we are requesting a copy of my file from the rvh so that I can make an appointmnet with SIMS as  a back up plan.

Lisax


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone..

Well I am afraid the worst has happened! I am a complete mess at present and hubby away so no one to talk to.

Last night had AF type cramps quite bad and feared the worst. And lo and behold, this morning had red spotting and by this afternoon was passing clots and more blood. Its not full flow but have had a few big clots and very bad period pains so am sure this is the end for me.

I didn't even get to Friday (test day)! 

Do you girls think I should still continue with the Crinone? Just don't know what to do!

This is just awful and I don't think I've ever been this upset. Sorry if I'm bringing you down.


----------



## DC8

Thanks Babydreams..

They advised me not ot travel but I am a flight attendant and did this one trip and am now overseas. I took a risk and I don't know if that's why this happened but my work wouldn't give me more off time.
So I cannot call them in case they want me to come up and see them! What a nightmare this is  

Anyway, I've surrendered now as I have now had full AF bleeding for the last hour with lots of wee clots.

I really hope that we can start again asap as I felt desperate for this baby. nearing 40 and trying naturally for 8 odd years. I guess things will only get worse.

I wish all you other girls the very best of luck and hope that your dreams come true x


----------



## Babypowder

Dc8,

I started bleeding before my test date, I was day 9 of 2ww-the RFC told me to keep the crinone up til I had finished it, I would say to you to do the same, I was bleeding really heavy and have to say inserting it wasn't pleasant but thats what they advised to do. 

Big   to you-don't worry about phoning them-they have to understand that some people just don't have understanding work-places.

Stay strong   and hope your flight will be back in N.I soon.


----------



## lyndy lou

does anyone know where is good for acupuncture? I work in Belfast but live in co armagh so anywhere in between is fine!!!


----------



## ourjay

Hiya girls

So sorri to read your news DC8,, just don't know wot to say!!! This is all so hard on our bodies and minds!!! X 

Well I start my injections tomorrow, really not looking forward to it, wee bit tearee today don't know why!

So anyway leg or stomach for injections 

Thanking for you all no matter wot stage your at!!!

Xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Dc8...im sorry read your news hun    speechless mrs    for you and your DH

ourjay~ i did my stomach and it was ok 

hello to all the ladies 

LX


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhh DC8 i`m so sad to read your news this morning    i hope you`re due home soon mrs as you`ll need a big hug    

Like you i didn`t make it to my test date either and i know what you mean about wanting to start straight away but 

take time to deal with this first    it took me a couple of months to "get my head in the game" again

We`re all here for you if you need to talk or just vent.... take care Xx


----------



## GemmaC

DC8, I am so sorry to read your devastating news.      I am so sorry pet, and you poor thing away from loved ones. I hope you get home soon. I am thinking about you.


----------



## Ladyhex

DC8~how are you this morning hun    hope you can get home soon to your DH


----------



## wee emma

good morning everyone  

aww dc8, you poor poor thing        

ourjay, totally understand the teary thing. I injected my tummy (weellll i didn't, dh did it cos i couldn't  ).

jelly, been sniffing since friday, the nurse told me to just double the dose up as i'd missed the morning and the lunchtime one. am convinced i'm doing it wrong and that its not going in as i either don't taste it at all or it comes back out or my mouth is covered in it   yuk.


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Girly's 

Don't know if anyone can help me but i'm on spray now just over 2 weeks AF came there on the 13th and lasted the normal 4 days but there this morning it looks like it has just returned for the second time do any of u know if this is normal.

DC8 so sorry to hear your news. xx


----------



## glitter girl

Pipper, same thing happened to me, it's nothing to worry about hun  . If you feel really concerned (or if it gets really heavy ) give rfc a ring and ask to speak to one of the nurses . Wishing you all the best


----------



## wee emma

yip i had injections for iui. its just a simpler form of ivf, no sniffing or anything. i'm glad we did it because its got the embarrassment factor out of the way  

glittergirl, wow your wee ones are nearly here    

so does the dr think you need to go twice before ec or twice altogether? is he expensive jelly? thats not so far away from me.


----------



## wee emma

jelly,i haven't a clue about the royal and bmi but would emailling that enquiry line help do you think?

i wouldn't mind going if i thought it would help. i live on the road to hillsborough so it wouldn't be difficult for me. i'll maybe ring them this afternoon and ask.

you having any problems with your sniffing? any side effects?


----------



## Ladyhex

jellybaba the RFC dont have at the mo but there was talk that they woud start it soon !!


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoo girls 

just back from RFC, ET went really well i have 2xgrade A's on board ...here's to the 2ww   
me and the dog are sitting on the settee eating cola bottles   yummy lol 

LX xx


----------



## wee emma

ohohoh how exciting ladyhex  good luck 

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]        [/move]


----------



## GemmaC

Well done Ladyhex on those FAB embies!!     I am sure your over the moon.


----------



## wee emma

hiya gemma, how's things?  

okay so far jelly, i don't feel any different. i've been getting that too, the feeling that nothing is coming out but have left it. maybe i should do a squirt for luck too  

i rang the gp's and the receptionist is going to email him to ring me back to talk to me about an appointment. i made a point of saying what it was for too.


----------



## Ladyhex

jellybaba ...i was in and out in under 8 mins lmao    (its was so quick) just like having sex    good job the men dont read this lol 
they didnt even ask about bladder !! 

lx


----------



## wee emma

wow, 8 minutes lx, imagine all the things that we take, all the waiting, all the cameras up places we would rather they didn't   all for 8 minutes   well it'll all be worth it, won't it      

oh aye jelly, very glad to have started. my nerves have settled and i'm only allowing myself to be       

when i'm on my own i'm grinning like an ejit when the thought comes into my head and i'm fast becoming an ff addict, i have hardly done a hands turn today, the lazy moo that i am


----------



## Ladyhex

The only way to describe the ET,it was like getting a smear done.  (painless)


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i am snowed under in work today so sorry no personals 

I just wanted to pop on and congratulate LX on those super grade embies


----------



## Sparty

DC8 so sorry to read your news   Take care and hope your home soon xx

Lx, congratulations on the et, 2 wonderful embies  

Jella, I asked the nurse at the appointment explaining the drugs etc about the research you referred to and was told if you want to stay lying down for a bit after thats fine (i didn't) because she pointed out that if it was the simple they would keep us all lying down after. She also said that not enough research has been conducted into this and that makes that study unreliable.

Hope everyone else is well.

Sparty xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ohhhhhhhh im sooooo exciiiitttteeedddd   

we just got our golden ticket for entry to the mad house through. just have to wait for af to arrive now so i can return the forms   and the £££££  

its seems like our turn has come at last and not a moment too soon. YIPPEEEEE     

now i can well and truely label myself as    with you ladies  

i have a lot to catch up on as has been a few days since i have been on teh boards.. going to go now and read through all your news properly


----------



## lyndy lou

thanks for the infor jellybaba. I have taken down the number and will call later this week. I should be starting the drugs on 1st Feb but still waiting for confirmation from the Royal. I had to send in dates of my January AF so they could plan my treatment.

Are they usually good at sticking to their timings? I have ben to Origin twice, but haven't experience the RFC yet.


----------



## Moonbeam08

my goodnessyou have all been very busy havent you  

Lyndy - lou welcome to the mad house  i am attending an acupunture clinic in portadown. i did it once before in lisburn and wasnt overly keen but i really like this chap. he seem to know what he is talking about and makes so sure you are compy and warm and relaxed. he told me he would tailor the treatments around my tx cycle and even if not open on day of et he would make sure i was seen which was lovely. the number is 02838394444. enjoy 

wee emma - seem you might be sorted already but theres the info if you want it 
you are right about the spray it is minging when it goes down the back of the nose.

sparty and Lady hex - sending you both lots and lots of      and sticky vibes for your precious cargo. im delighted you both have got this far    and have had such successful cycles.


babydreams- welcome to the board sweetie... i hope you feel welcome here xo

yella - yeh to being fully mobile again  



Emac - good luck when its time for scanning 

niceday - good to see you here    glad you are about on teh board again 

DC08 - im so so sorry to read your news    there are no words that can make this time easier for you. just take the time to heal and grieve. we are all here for you to pick you up when you need to vent or are feeling low  

pipper - what about your weird af


----------



## lyndy lou

Thanks BJP2008. Whereabouts is he in portadown as that would be so handy for me.

Does anyone know what the consultants say about acupuncture? You hear so many stories about what might work or not work, sometimes I worry that it could be hindering rather than helping!? Any ideas?


----------



## Babypowder

LADYHEX!!!!!    

Jelly, at the min there is no cut off for BMI at RFC-the nurse at Origin explained that it was because they only use a pain-relief at RFC for e/c whereas Origins have an anesthetist and your actually 'put out' so for safety the anesthetist wont take you if your overweight.

Though when I said this to Prof McClure he said weight loss was really beneficial to tx-it up's your chances  not sure how. I said I have two friends who our quite overweight like say a size 22-244 and they got pg straight away-he said the difference was they weren't having tx, they had natural pg.

Loopyone Im going to ask to stay lying down this time, now you've said, I got up straight away and I was asked before every scan, and e/c and e/t if I hadn't emptied my bladder to do so  So if im protesting that Im not getting up-im telling them you said so 

Girls im also debating accu-I really don't know what to do, couldn't afford it last time-but I've manged to sort some £ out for this tx, where im stuck is-I got pg without it last time-but obviously m/c, so do I take a chance and not bother or do I get a couple of sessions? of course McClure thinks its  but any blood flow would help im sure 

I think Glitter and Loopy did you both have it?

Holly did you have either time?

Also I canny remember from last time-but say I was going to start in March-should I start my pre-conception tablets now  im planning to take the pregnacare ones like last time and I have something about taking for 3mnths in my head-is that right?

     BJP congrats on the golden ticket.........and with a golden ticket its a golden dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

Hi to all the other


----------



## emak

Hi ya .all my future cycle buddies ....just want to add my tuppence worth regarding acu .I did it with both my previous tx (without the desired end result) i actually found it quite relaxing and loved the girl i used for second go but it was quite expensive at £40 a time ,i am gonna give it a miss this time ....mostly due to finances  but that is the only reason and i would say go for it to anyone considering it.
Hey BP how the heck are ya ...when u hoping to get started??
Ladyhex ,im reading back are you pupo lovin your wee comment re sex   
Loopy thanks for the tip about no peeing after e/t wish i had of heard that sooner ,ohhhh i do hate e/t jes my first was a nitemare ...sorry to any first timers dont wanna scare yous ...if it helps 2nd time was better 
Girls forgive me for lack of personals as im still trying to get to know yous all 
Emma


----------



## lyndy lou

hi again ladies

did i read correctly that the RFC just use pain relief for ec rather than anaesthetic??  Does it not really hurt?? Do you feel anything?


----------



## emak

lyndy lou you did read correctly ,tbh i didnt find it too bad but then i only had one follie ,origin is def better aware of nothing  try not and worry too much ,you be a bit high for the want of a better word and they will "top up" the drugs if needed


----------



## lmk

emak glad you have started again honey and i wish you all the luck in the world.  do you get scanned here on in london??

lyndy, just ask for topups theyre grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat as tony the tiger would say!!!!!! just like your 1st drink of alcohol!!!!!  i asked for more when i didnt really needed it       

dc8 sorry to read your news   

goodluck girls love reading on how you all are doing!!!!!  2010 is the year!!!!!!!!!!!!

lmk xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Emaaaaaaaak! ack glad to hear your starting again     you'll be in the 2010 yummy mummy club for sure   Hope your scan goes well, keep us posted.
I contacted Origin yest but the nurse didn't have any info as McClure hasn't released a date for his next batch of tx-though by right I should be in there as I saw him in Oct and they say 12-14week wait 

Lyndy didn't mean to scare you   e/c at the RFC is OK, you know whats going on but as the girls said the pain-relief can be topped up-think I just kept saying more, more   you'll be fascinated by whats going on and your busy waiting for the embryologist to call how many eggies, then you get more pain-relief and tea and toast-yum


----------



## lyndy lou

Don't worry youse didn't really scare me!! Quite looking forward to it again in a weird way - got to keep focussed on the end result!! Just want to get started on the meds and find out all my key dates. Will keep you all posted. Went through the first 2 treatments alone really apart from 1 friend who knew. will be good to have others to talk to who know exactly what you go through


----------



## DC8

Hi Everyone...

Thank you all so much for your lovely wishes. I am actually heartbroken but will just have to pull myself together and get on with it. Def over now as constant really heavy bleeding since Monday.

Well done Ladyhex and Sparty on your great wee embies! Please, please relax. I lay for the first week but couldn't stand the unvacuumed house last week and did it a few days. I know they said not to but I thought well 2nd week and it's not that stressful.
Now I have a thousand questions why this might have happened?
Was it the vacuuming, was it because I went on a flight, was it because I forget to take any vits or folic acid for 2 days, was it, was it?

Don't put yourselves in positions to ask those was it because questions?

I decided not to continue with the Crinone as my bleed was just too heavy. Didn't ring RFC as I just didn't feel like talking to anyone and just wanted to lie and cry for 2 days. Now time to pull myself together and plan for next one.

As for Acupuncture - I went twice a week for 2 months before and after to a lady who specialises in IVF Acu. Her name is Elizabeth Duggan and she is in Holywood. Her website is fertilityni.com. You'll get her number there. But as you can see it didn't help me so next time I'm not sure if i'll do it as it adds up at £30 a go.

Anyway, can I ask anyone who knows, who to contact at RFC to go on Private list. Also do you know how much it costs?
Also, does anyone know how much Origins is?

I think I will need ICSI next time as I had only 1 egg fertilise.

Any info would be so appreciated.

I would really like to attend ARGC (dr Mahammed Taranasi) in London. Does anyone have any info on him? Waiting lists, cost etc.

Thanks again everyone. I would be lost without this site. 

by the way, I asked about a full bladder for ET and they said no. Also my ET took 5 mins and I was sent packing immediately - no lie down.

Good luck.


----------



## wee emma

jellybaba said:


> Have you read anything about taking asprin during tx too? My sister was telling me that its supposed to increase the blood flow around your organs and is supposed to be good??


i have but i'm not too sure about when you take it or how often?



jellybaba said:


> p.s wee emm meant to ask you are you on gonal f for injections? I am on the high dose


i don't think i am a high dose, my first one is 225ui or something like that. My iui worked like a dream (dr williamsons words) so the nurse said that i didn't need to high a dose.

the doc rang me last night jelly, he suggested 3 goes? one just before ec, one between ec and et and one after. i don't know if i could stretch to 3 and dh thinks its a bit of a waste of money if it doesn't work, he thinks it could be used wiser. could be right? i can't decide.

BJP, i like the fact that you're one tailors it, that would certainly be useful.

hello everyone else  boss keeps nipping in so have to be quick  hope you are all well. DC, hope you have a better day today, you're sounding a little bit better. 

have been wondering this for a while but keep forgetting to ask...do you think that there is a higher chance of success if you belong to ff? its such a good support network and we can ask any question without fear of making an ejit out of ourselves. this site gives me confidence that i can't get anywhere else.


----------



## ourjay

hiya All

I think the best thing we can all do is RELAX & CHILLI...............................  LOL(how many time the pass few weeks have i heard that)

Well at the min thats wot im trying to do,,,,,,,,,,,second day on stimms!! Cant get over to sleep at nite cause my mind is all over the place,,first scan on Sunday(wonder has it worked)......second scan 31st(will i have any eggs)...............EC 2nd(will it be painful)!!!!!!!

As you can see im great at relaxing ha ha the ups and down of our rollcoaster xx

DC8 i just feel for you and pray that you'll be able to move on and have another go!!! give yourselves sum time!!

Wee-emma im not going for accupunture,,but have read that it does help blood flow (oh and i hate needles) lol

Jellybaba talking is good,    im on a high dose gonal f,,should i be feeling any different?? cause i dont! 
Cheers girls xx


----------



## Babypowder

ourjay said:


> I think the best thing we can all do is RELAX & CHILLI...............................


   Ourjay sounds like the the tonic!

Its so hard not to get ahead of yourself, I was like a coiled spring last time-then one of the ole-timers  on here said take it one step at a time-get injections out of the way-aim for the final dose, don't even think about e/c til as near as poss. Have to say it was good advice my 1st spray I was way ahead of myself, but then one step at a time really helped and from injections til final scan flew in.

Also theres a CD you can get THE IVF COMPANION (tho same principle for ICSI just doesn't say that in the title)a few of us ordered it and I personally found it very helpful-you start when your D/R and stimming thats one cd, then the second you listen to after E/T. Its like a self-hypnosis, you would for e.g visualise the wee embryo/s snuggling down once E/T has happened, I managed to fall asleep nearly everytime-think amazon sell it I got mine from-natalhypnotherapy.co.uk. £15.99 I think 

Theres usually a review about it in the complimentary medicines section on here.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125526.0


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Afternoon ladies, apologies for being a rubbish poster recently, I've been up to my eyes with work and tring to get loads done so I can sit back and relax during my 2ww, don't seem to be making much progress tho!

DC8, hun so sorry to read your post, please don't be blaming yourself, nothing you did or didn't do would have had any impact. I know it's natual to go through the "what if" thing but you'll drive yourself mad . 

Ladyhex, congrats on being pupo, what fab quality embies you've got there.  

Yella, if you don't mind me asking, how much is a private cycle in RFC? I know drug prices vary but just curious incase I need to raid
my savings again. I know it's cheaper than Origin, which I see have put their prices up since we cycled there, bloomin disgrace, talk about having the monolopy. Anybody else noticed their stragically placed billboard ad at the exit of RVH on the westlink!! Funny!

Well Jelly, how's the sniffing going? Bet your a dab hand by now, any side effects yet??

Babypowder, you are totally right, one step at a time. I did the last time and am again this time, not even thinking about e/c or e/t. If you break it down into small steps it's not as scary, so for the min i'm concentrating on d/r and then will move onto stimms next week and then the next and the next step.

Did anyone see the couple on This Morning earlier?? They tried for 25 years with 18 different attempts of iui, ivf and eventually donor egg and sperm. £100,000 later she had twins last month at 47 

Anyway, must go and finish off work for the day, have to earn some money to pay for all those baby things i'll be needing  .

BB


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All  

Girls its yet another flying vist from me as work is   at the minute   

DC8 your consultant has to put you on the private waiting lists i think they normally offer you this option at your original 

consultation when you signed all the forms??

You can check with them when you go for you review appointment which you`ll get once you have sent your letter back in 

telling them your result... as for costs i cant help you with Origin but for our IVF @ RFC it is £2700 + drugs (£350) 

As i said before try to take some time to come to terms with  everything you`ve been through    

the body and mind will need time to heal    

Sparty Wee-san & LX  on your    

       

I hope the drugs aren`t taking there toll on all you other lovely ladies      

As for me i got my letter of offer for Jan even though i told them last week we wanted to wait til Feb     so i phoned and 

left a message and was told Caroline would phone me back but i`m still waiting    

DP & i are off to the Galgorm on friday for the weekend and i`m like a child i`m soooooo excited   

I`ll try to get on again tomorrow with a few more personals  

Yella x


----------



## yellazippy

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec        EC - 05 Jan        ET - 08 Jan      OTD - 22 Jan     

Sparty      DR - 02 Dec      Stimms - 31 Dec        EC - 12 Jan        ET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Jan

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC - 23 Oct        FET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Jan

Ladyhex    DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan    OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay      DR - 24 Dec      Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb        ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan        EC - 09 Feb        ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Edith02      DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb        EC - 16 Feb        ET - ??          OTD - ??

Wee Emma DR - 15 Jan        Stimms - 04 Feb        EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb    OTD - 05 Mar

Jellybaba  DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb    OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone      DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb        EC - 24 Feb        ET - n/a          OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - ??              EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - ??

BJP2008    DR - ??              Stimms - ??              EC -??                ET - ??            OTD - ??

Lyndylou    DR -                  Stimms - ??              EC - ??              ET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## lyndy lou

hi 

for ICSI at Origin we paid a total of £4200k for the treatment and the drugs. The drugs were about £800,  the treatment around £3400. We were able to get in just before they put their prices up last August - think it has gone up to £3995 without drugs. 

They have a website  www.originferilitycare.com which has detail of prices and they are offering a free consultation to 50 people in January. It very very expensive, and the Royal for ICSI is about £1000 cheaper. Prof McClure put me on the waiting list for the Private treatment,but not sure what the process is to get onto the list yourself.

Lyndy Lou xx


----------



## Babypowder

yellazippy said:


> DP & i are off to the Galgorm on friday for the weekend and i`m like a child i`m soooooo excited


Im soooooooooo GREEN I wanted to go there for my b'day, but with one thing and another never got it booked! Tho entered the find the Ghost comp-so maybe win that  

Enjoy,enjo


----------



## Ladyhex

morning ladies 

Yella that list is getting longer lol ....as babypowder said green ....my Dh was going to take me there for my birthday but it was so much money for one night      we then went to barcelona instead    .I hope you and DH really enjot it !!

DC8 hows you keeping mrs 
little miss ~i missed the couple on this morning ..what alot of money    but to have twins at 47 OMG !! 

jellybaba and wee emma ~ hows you both doing ?

Hello to all the other lovely ladies 
Emak welcome back hun 
lyndy lou, sweetchilli, piper, BJP2008, wee san , sparty, edith, babydream and plusone (not forgetting the lurks )


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone  

jelly i think it is gonal-f, that sounds familiar. i haven't looked at them since i hid them in the wee purple bag thingy the nurse gave me   i think it is the standard dose too, not a high one.

i saw that 47 year old with twins in the paper, i just think its great though i don't think i could afford another go after this one, never mind 18 goes altogether


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls..

I hope you are all well and getting on good with the tx. Sparty - hope you are feeling well and relaxing!

Thanks for the info on costs of private tx. Wow! Origins is costly! At payong their prices I would consider going to London to clinics with better success rates. Am not sure at present.

Been reading up on so much stuff as to why embryos don't fertilise and then split slowly (as mine) and then end up not implanting and 1 common demoninator is immune issues. It's v interesting but very costly to do the tests.
Does anyone know of anywhere in NI that does these tests.

I've found the cheapest way is to send to USA personally but what a palava! Otherwise ARGC, Care and Lister in UK do them but costs over £1000-1500! 

I know I should be trying to give myself a whole lot of time to relax but I am on a mission now and don't want this to get the better of me!

My colleagues sister has had 5 failed IVFs and recently went to a faith healer in Ireland (i know  ) but has just fell naturally preggers! Do yous think I'm nuts or should I give him a try?

I really think I should and I do believe somewhat. Anyone know him - Eddie Stones from Clonfert?

Anyway - enjoy your day people and I will just continue this mission as it stops me thinking and contemplating too much!


----------



## wee emma

here's some dates, places and phone numbers i found off the internet for you dc8, nothing wrong with trying everything and anything 

Venues where Eddie Stones will conduct Healing Services in the coming months

jelly how much would fet be? i'm not that far behind you in age


----------



## Babypowder

Loopy just saw this in another section of the board-now I know its the Daily Mail-but looks like Dr  might be on to something, after you saying.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1223986/Women-going-IVF-told-lie-feet-boost-conception-50.html

Tho they only seem to have done the study on is it IO or IUI  but still worth a shot in this game.


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder that was very interesting ...go find


----------



## wee emma

£500 isn't so bad, better than £1000's!

that sounds like IUI they're talking about. jelly, with it the hospitlal scans you for follies but its a more natural thing so there's only 1 or 2. then when they think its time, you have an injection to get the eggs to release (just like ivf) but the difference is the eggs aren't collected. Sperm is then injected in.

So its really left up to nature. It has a really low success rate, only something like 5% but its free and you get 4 goes so why not 

did you see this discussion? seeing you were talking about it yesterday. ivf and aspirin


----------



## Babypowder

Jelly   not sure why they had that title, I read it a couple of times.

It was the fact that we'd just mentioned it,and then I saw this, I was up straight away-but think thats because it took so long to put my emmbies back-I have a tilted womb and its always a palava to get a spectrum in   

Next time-they'll have to drag me off the bed lol!


----------



## Babypowder

You'll be fine Jelly-if your smears where fine, e/t is just like that.

Unfortunatley for me my G.P always has a job with my smears I need a long spectrum-it was just RFC used a small one 1st-then had to change it and of course I was anxious as it was.

It takes literally 5mins with the right tools


----------



## Moonbeam08

Lyndy - sorry only getting back to you now. the acupuncture chap i use is Dr william hong from the chinese and complimentary medicine clinic. it is a registered clinic (so it says) and is above the oxfam shop in the middle of portadown on the high street. what i liked as well was the fact that he said i was to not buy herbs from him now i was working towards my tx cycle. but to go to shop and buy vit b complex and vit e. we were taking those anyway so thats grand. i just felt by him not forcing herbs or other products on us he wasnt in it just for the  ££££. does that make sence? i think there are a couple of docs that work there but thats the chap i have seen. 

what a busy week we have all been having. i took my golden ticket into work yesterday and wavaed it at the ladies that know what im about to go through. they are my support network with bfpers at work so i confided in them.

we have told my folks its all about to start but DH doesnt seem to want to mention it to his parents at all. we are all very close so i find that v weird. 

still we are away skiing for a week as of sunday ( so forgive me when i go quiet for a week..  im not ignoring you i promise - i will just be shivering and trying to survive each day as we hurtle down mountain faces at scary speeds - DH's idea of fun


----------



## niceday1971

Hi everyone havent had a chance to catch up but boy can you lot talk!!!!

Ladyhex congrats on being PUPO
Jellybaba just to let you know at my last appointment with Prof McClure he told me that the the rfc have a limit of a *BMI of 35* and that it was in place. He also explained that the drugs that are used for DR and Stimms like fatty tissue as well as your ovaries so the more fatty tissue you have the less effective they are hence the need to loose weight. I have my weigh in on Saturday mornign and hopefully I have shifted another few pounds.

Lx


----------



## lyndy lou

hi did someone say in an earlier message that you are entitled to 4 free IUI treatments? Is this through the Royal too?  We had to go straight to ICSI because of high % abnormal forms, but still told that au naturelle was still a possibility.


----------



## ourjay

Hi ya girls

stimmis going well,,, DP is doing the injections!!!!

Girls don't know wot to think, I'm as you'd call " a big girl", been on the waiting list nearly 2 years, did lost sum weight, walked miles, did 30 mile bike ride for cancer!!! Ended up having a wee op and couldn't do any exercise, so therefore weight wasn't long going back on!! 

Next thing my offer was on the hall mat,,wot do I do
So ere I am in the middle of my tx, and so far all going well, we'll just have wait and c wot happens!! 

Mmmmmmm sorri girls just abit up tonight! Xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Girls thats me off today for our weekend break i hope you all have a restful weekend i`ll catch up with everyone on monday


----------



## wee emma

lyndy lou said:


> hi did someone say in an earlier message that you are entitled to 4 free IUI treatments? Is this through the Royal too? We had to go straight to ICSI because of high % abnormal forms, but still told that au naturelle was still a possibility.


yip, you get 4 free goes. 

have fun yella   

bjp, we haven't told parents either. I have problems with my dad so don't want him to know and my mum lives in a different world to me, she wouldn't want to know.


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning girls 

Yella ~ hope you have a fab time away mrs ..you need the break    
hello~ niceday and welcome back mrs ..hows things with you ?

ourjay~is TX at the mo with the RFC ?..if so get them to keep your pick and tell them you will be in touch..glad stimms is going well wount be long coming round for EC fingers crossed      

BJP2008~thats great news about getting your golden ticket , its also good you cant talk in work (im the same in work its great)

hello to crazykate, emak, sparty, DC8, lyndy lou, jellybaba, babypowder and to all the lurks 

Love LX xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Jellybaba~ i wouldnt think so ...im a big girl and im nearly there !! lol


----------



## ourjay

Morning girls

Half -a-days work done now home to do more!!!!
Jellybaba...i was the same haven't been with the doc in well over a year, was thinking they'd not do the tx but nothing was said so we just got bloods done and back for drugs,,all full stream ahead!!

Ladyhex yea tx at the RFC.........1st scan on Sunday, hope all is ok 

talk soon take care xx


----------



## wee emma

no side effects at all jelly, its a week today since i started and so far fingers crossed, nothing at all. Hope that doesn't mean i'm doing it wrong...


----------



## ourjay

Hiya

Jellybaba we're with Dr Williamson.............i think  

Wee emma i have really no side effects either.........i'll know on Sunday if its working!!!


----------



## ourjay

Jellybaba injections not 2 bad..........................DP is doing them,, at 6am, i dont look he does it and i just look away lol big baby that i am!!!! xx


----------



## wee emma

do you have to do the injections in the morning ourjay or does it not matter?


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls i didnt get any side effects from the spray at all in oct, but this time i was like a banshee !!   and i was only on it for 2 weeks    

ourjay ...good luck for sunday     you will be fine 

wee-emma i did mine in the morning (i think the nurse told me to do in the morning) it just means it over and done with


----------



## ourjay

Wee emma i dont really know, just the nurse we had suggested we did them in the morning, suits us both cause im up most morning from 5.30am! Take my spray 6am,10am,2pm & 6pm other half texts me 5mins before every spray lol x he is worst than any nurse   

ru getting on ok?? i haven't told anyone just the 2 mums and my 2 daughters!! all very supportive x


----------



## ourjay

jellybaba should i take my injection with me then on Sunday it does say on my sehedule not to take it before scan,,but could ya not just take it after we come home?? wot ya think i've been phoning the RFC number but cant get them!! xx


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls

When I did injections I asked and did a lot of searching posts on here and found that many do it evening to lessen side effects. On asking at RFC they said doesn't matter what time (just same time each day!)

I did at 8pm each night and was perfect for scans etc. Also they gave me ET at evening time so the trigger shot had to be taken early am and this worked in very well with the Gonal-f evening shots.

But its up to you I guess. Good luck! Also I read that the belly gets it through the system better and is less painful. didn't hurt at all! x


----------



## wee emma

my iui one's were done in my tummy, they didn't hurt, just a bit stingy sometimes. 

jelly, any problems with your memory? or maybe its just me


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls

When I did 1st tx with Origins, DH injected me in the thighs and it smarts far more than the stomach (did this tx into stomach). Don't think it made any difference to how well they worked as 1st time got 7 eggs this time 6. We also did the injections in the evening time around 6ish. It worked well as DH is not a morning person   and same as DC8 it worked in well with last injection at 5am for evening ec time. 

Good luck for sunday Ourjay.

I have 1 wk down and 1 to go.. roll on next Friday 

Hello to all. Hope everyone has a lovely wknd


----------



## Ladyhex

sparty ~ how are you feeling mrs ..any symptoms


----------



## Sparty

Ladyhex - not sure    think they could all be in my head  - thought my boobs felt tender and have had cramp like feelings. I have tried my best to forget about it this wk (nt really successful at this)  was even tempted to do a test to see what happens.

How are you doing?

S xx


----------



## Ladyhex

im doing good... really bored but !! 

one week down for you hun finger crossed


----------



## Sparty

Ladyhex   Thanks sweetie - I was lucky, had to start placement as part of my degree on the 11th, so just took a few days off and have been busy the rest of the time trying to understand the job  Have you noticed any symptoms yet? 

Also had a really good think about what I want to do if I get a bfn, and DH and I have decided asap we are jumping straight back in. The last time we had tx I was so sure it worked and felt really down when it didn't, this time I feel more realistic about it. Although hoping  for a bfp I want to consider what our next step will be if we are not successful this time.

Wee Emma and Jella, how are you both feeling?     

Ourjay is this your first or second scan? 

Hey Yella, you must be glad we are coming to the end of Jan - do you have an idea what date in Feb your starting?    

DC8 - how are you mrs? 

Hello to Crazykate, baby powder, emak, lyndy lou and anyone else looking in xx
S xx


----------



## ourjay

Hiya All

Sparty 1st scan tomorrow......think we'll just take injection with us!!

Off the weekend so think we'll head out for a walk, lovely day!!

Take care ladies x


----------



## emak

Afternoon ladies ,hope yous are all well and "enjoying" the sniffing ,jabbing or even worse the bloody 2ww 
Im off to London town in the morning ,we have a scan at the Lister on Monday and hopefully will be jabbing in a week or so .....god i cant wait to get the show on the show on the road hate just doing nothing (im soooooo impatient).
Will come back later for a "proper" post as have to go get some food at the shops  
Emma


----------



## GemmaC

Emak, its great things are getting moving for you again. I hope Monday goes really well for you over at Lister. Wishing you every success, you really deserve it.


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls

Just popping on quickly to say hi and wish you all the best. Ladyhex and Sparty - hope all's going well  

GemmaC - how's your wee baby doing? Bet uou're so excited! Hope you are well x

Everyone else - good luck with tx and enjoy the weekend.

Norma x


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Was looking to see if anyone can help me when you start injetions do they have to be at the same time everyday as i was going to wait to i get home each day from work then take it but there is one day that im working late and won't be able to take it to about 9.30 at night or i could take it that morning before i start work.

Or would i just be better to take them all at 9.30 at night to be safe.


----------



## ourjay

Hi Pipper

The nurse told us to do them same time everyday,, I do mine 6am before work, maybe 9.30 at nite would suit you better!! 

Question? Have a wee bit of an ache stomach, would that be my ovaries doing sum work?? 

Xx


----------



## MJ2

Hi every 1,
not been on for a we while, read all ur posts
DC8- realy sorry about ur news, it is so devastating when it dont work.
There is so many of us girls cyclin this month
Sparty+Ladyhex, good luck on 2ww
Well I am down reg now for 2 wks and AF arrived 2 day, I start stims on 2nd Feb
I inject 2 down reg and I find it very handy, I do it at 9am and when stims start I will just
add in that injection in a different area.
I am just back from a week in Tenerife last nt
It was great, 24*-30*  lovely 
Great relax at this time, I dont rely have any side affects
The aspirin business is supposed to be baby aspirin, but i dont know any more as when, how long
or how many .
I would take the aspirin if I knew more about it
I am goin to do achipunture, will have to sort that , Went to Elizabeth Duggan in Hollywood, she is lovely and very accommodating.

Enjoy the rest of ur weekend girls xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

edith 02 ~ glad you had a good time how are you finding the sniffing ?

ourjay~ thats just what it is hun ..hope your scan go ok in the morning whta time are you at the RFC ?

pipper ~ yes same time every day i think it has to do with the final injection 

hows everybody else doing ??

LX xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak ~ hope all goes well in london town lol will you have to travel back and forward much or can yu doctor here help out ? 
is this a fresh cycle ?


----------



## ourjay

hiya girls

Well girls im a happy lady this afternoon,,doc says all is doing really well,moved my final scan frm next Sunday till Friday morning,think that all sounds good!!


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

ladyhex Im grand just cant wait to get started again.  Good luck I have everything crossed for you and everyone else PUPO.
Jallybaba I hope your friends tx isnt put on hold cause I know how it feels and it aint nice.  
Sorry I havent been getting back but I have no laptop at home or in work, should be back on line soon. 


Lx


----------



## shaz2

Hi girls had to pop on and say hi to use all as havent been on in ages, hows everyone doing? thinking away about use all and the very best of luck to use all....xx

Big hi  to sweetchilli, niceday, emak, ladyhex, jellybaba, and everyone...xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Just popping in to wish all yous ladies all the luck in the world were ver you are in tx


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Ladies how are you all  

This is the first chance i`ve had to pop since we got back from our weekend trip to the Galgorm which was amazing   

I am so chilled out or CHILLAXED   as some of you girls like to put it... my Feb letter of offer was waiting for me

And i am defiantly in a good place now and ready to go!! My AF is due around the 15th so it`ll be March before i start the dreaded sniffing again   

Sparty LX and Wee-san i hope you are all holding up well on your 2ww   

Girls i`ll be back on tomorrow and catch up properly with everyone then


----------



## DC8

Hi Yella

That's fab news! Bet you are so excited again. I am sure this will be a good one for you      
I live in Galgorm and have never been there (heard its lovely though). Did you make use of the spa?

Today I called RFC to see where I was on Private list and was told I'm not on it! I was sure I asked to be put on it at same time as NHS but they said not.
So they have a 7-8 month wait.

To be honest we can't really afford anywhere else. I reckon we'll need ICSI and its so much more expensive. Checked out clinics all over the place and they're all so expensive. Especially Origins new prices are shocking!

I even checked reprofit in Czech and they were great at responding. Its Euro1400 for ICSI using own eggs and then meds are E1500 on top adding to E3000 at least. Then there's the hotels and travel etc. It all adds up.

RFC is the best valuue at present but if the wait is 8 months I think we'll just borrow and go to Origins.

Can't believe we weren't on list though! That's just crazy.

Anyway, my whole life is now circulating around this and I can't talk about or think of anything else. Even sleep is lacking with thinking about tx and what to do next.

Think I might need a spell in Galgorm too   and is not then maybe the psych ward


----------



## DC8

Hi Yella

Forgot I wanted to ask you how long it took for your review consultation to come through after last attempt?

Thanks,

Norma xx


----------



## DAWNMC

Hi everyone   i am a bit new to all this so apologies if i am writing on the wrong thread, I am currently on my two week wait after getting IVF at the Royal last week!! I have been reading some of the success stories so that does give me some hope, i had two embryos put back last wednesday, initially  i was quite upbeat and positive as the doctor said that the embryos were excellent ( have forgotten the exact grade ) i am now on an emotional rollercoaster and have got quite down in the dumps about the whole thing, worrying that it might not have worked, i was wondering if anyone has any tips for getting through the 2 week wait??


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Hello and welcome Dawn, so your on the dreaded 2ww eh , sorry but I can't offer any advice how to get through it, I wanted to go to sleep and waken up after 2 weeks lol, at least your a week down, only another week to go and you've found the best place for support, advice or just a rant   .

Yella, so pleased fo you, bet your mega excited. I'm sooooooo jealous, how fab was Galgorm? Come on, dish all the fluffy robe and pampering details  

So, how's all the rest of my cycle buddies? Anybody turned into a demon yet No, just me then!! I start stims of wed so hopefully that'll be the end of my mad moods.

Does anybody have any advice on helping my wee eggies grow? Last time we only got 3 eggs with Origin the RFC have put us on "very high dose" of gonol f  but when I added the total up it's way less than what I took with Origin. RFC are starting me on 337.5 for the first few days and then reducing it down but with Origin I was on 225 the whole way through?? Is this normal for RFC?
I am going for acupuncture a few times over the next week and Sharon says that will help but I would just love to get a good amount of eggs this time.....any suggestions?

Hope everyone is well, baby dust to all.

BB


----------



## MJ2

Hi BB
Demon no 2 here, sometimes im ok then I turn into a first class demon in seconds.

I am going to take baby aspirin , it increases blood flow  to uterus, google, aspirin during ivf, and read,
I have also read to keep ur tummy warm during stims, get hot water bottle out and the acupuncture is very good.
R u going to Sharon Campbell, is she back from opp??
I  am starting gonal f on tue 2nd Feb-450iu the whole way through, had that last time in Origin and got 7 eggs.
When do u start stims?

Edith


----------



## wee emma

demon number three here  

well not so demonic, a bit forgetful, dopey and couldn't care less about anything other than what we're doing right now.

my first injection is the 4th feb and i start on 225iu, i think. is that high?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

DC8 i loved the spa DP was hard pushed to get me to leave every day i was like a wrinkled old prune  

My official test date was 14th Nov i sent my form back in and had our review appointment 15th Dec so it wasn`t too long a wait

Dawn hi and welcome to the board  you`ll get loads of support on here any questions ask away the girls will be more than

happy to help. Best of luck on your 2ww   

Bumble i`m no expert on the different doses for stimms but i am sure they know what they`re doing   and each

clinic will have their own way of doing things  

But what about the moods   i was a nightmare by the time i reached stimms pyscho beeatch   

Pipper good luck with your first  on Thursday  

Wee-emma i was terribly forgetful on my last cycle DP said i had the memory of a 

Sparty LX & Wee-san     

Emak i hope Lister went well how was London did you go shopping or was it a flying vist 

Ourjay glad your scan went well keep the tummy nice and warm for lots of lovely follies  

Gemma,Jelly,Pipper, Edith, Niceday BP, BJP2008, Lyndylou,Plusone, Babydreams


----------



## yellazippy

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec         EC - 05 Jan         ET - 08 Jan      OTD - 22 Jan      

Sparty       DR - 02 Dec       Stimms - 31 Dec         EC - 12 Jan         ET - 14 Jan       OTD - 28 Jan       

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct         EC - 23 Oct        FET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Jan       

Ladyhex     DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay       DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Edith02      DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - ??            OTD - ??

Emak         DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - ??               ET - ??            OTD - ??

Wee Emma DR - 15 Jan        Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Jellybaba   DR - 17 Jan         Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone      DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - ??               EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - ??

BJP2008     DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??             OTD - ??

Lyndylou    DR -                  Stimms - ??               EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??


----------



## Babypowder

Morning all 

Sparty and wee-san  test date soon or have the     been out? Hop all is going well 

Yella, my god you sounded in good form after your weekend, and a letter waiting too-  the spa.....ahh the spa how much do I wanna be there-never been to that one but have drooled over the website 

Girls have to say all the doses are  to me, but I do know they say the ole hot water-bottle is defo good during stimms-on your tummy and lower back, lots of us did it-and you all the ole pinapple juice and brazil nut thing??

During stimms they say a small glass of fresh, fresh, fresh! juice everyday-not the 'from concentrate stuff' and/or a handful of brazil nuts help plump up your womb lining as they both contain selenium, and a nice plump lining is supposed to help snuggling in.

But you don't continue any of these after transfere-especially the water bottle.

Hi to any newbies, Im waiting on Proff McClure to give me a start date-then its round two for me-


----------



## wee emma

there's so much to remember to do and to do in the right order isn't there...pineapple juice,brazil nuts, aspirin, hot water bottles.

i'm afraid that i'll do something wrong cos i'm panicking about doing it.


----------



## emak

Hi ya ladies ,well i had my scan yesterday at the Lister and its all systems go    I started the spray last night and straigt into jabs from next tuesday ....cant believe how fast things are happening espically when i compare it with tx at RFC .The nurse had a look at my old schedule from rfc and was really "surprised" at how they do things there ie decreasing dose espically when the response is as poor as mine was .I cant wait to get jabbing then it will feel "real".Yella can you add me to the list spray 25.1.10 and stims 2.2.10 for 12 days dont have a date yet for e/c and e/t    but as soon as i know i will keep u posted 
Whats happening with the rest of yous ,im soooooo tired didnt get back from London til late last night after 2 full on hectic days and now i have to go out to work i booked half day off ....raging with myself that i didnt take the full day  
Chat to you all later
Emma


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Where do I get baby asprin from I Just asked for it at my local chemist and the girl looked at me like i'd asked her for directions to Mars  . Is it actually called baby asprin or is it normal asprin but a low dose?? I'm confused 

BB


PS Yes Sharon Campbell is back to work, just started this week part time I think.


----------



## yellazippy

Emma great news you`re getting started again...even better you`ve such a short time between DR & Stimms 

I hope the rest of your day flies in so you can get home 

Wee Emma don`t be stressing about remembering everything   i`m sure you`re doing great 

Why don`t you do what i do which is print off a monthly calender, write down what days you start taking which thing (ie pineapple

juice during stimms) & stick it on the fridge...it keeps me right  

Bumble it is called baby aspirin or low dose aspirin, i got mine in Gordons but i know Boots carry it too


----------



## 2Angels

Thanks yellazippy

On the good luck wishes i dont know how to feel about them DF doing them for me as im no good with the needles.
Going to wait to i get home from work each night around 6.30 think that time suits me better have to start drinking this pineapple juice don't like pineapple     at all but will try to drink it for this it's worth it.


----------



## Babypowder

yellazippy said:


> Why don`t you do what i do which is print off a monthly calender


Yip yella had to do that myself  those  drugs make you forget everything! If you knew how many times I forgot to sniff-you'd be  though RFC has us girls then doing it for that long don't think it mattered.

Girls can you's fill me in the baby asprin? Why your taking it, did your GP or consultant say? I know some girls that have m/c take it but I thought I read on here it should only be taken if your advised  

EMAK               on getting started-all systems go indeed plenty of       and      to you


----------



## shaz2

Hey BP hows u chick? i am on asprin twice daily because of my blood clotting an m/c's, i do no of few girls that also took it when they were trying to concieve even thought they werent advised to by their consultants, some people take 75mg a day but i would check it out further b4 self medicating as you wouldnt no what all the effects could be!!  xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Shaz,

Im doing good, just getting ready to get back on board when McClure gives us the go-ahead   I had thought that about the asprin, and like you said I wouldn't self medicate,but saw some of the girls well two   where taking it.

Can't believe your ticker   23wks    so pleased all is going well   
I was lol at the pram talk on the bumps thread-had to see this Icandy for myself   I always though Id go for a Quinny-but it seems the more and more out there


----------



## shaz2

aww BP i still cany believe it myself, and as for prams your rite its a mind field lol


----------



## [email protected]

Hi girls I am going to be joining you all again soon, just waiting on AF to show and then I will start to DR 21 days from that.

With regards to Aspirin after my m/c i got a few blood tests (anticardiolipin antibodies) one of these blood results has came back slightly elevated so Dr McFaul has told me to take 1/2 a (75mg) aspirin a day. I started this 3 weeks ago.

Sparty and wee-san good luck for thursday 

Chat to you all soon.
xo


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls there is info on baby asprin on the ,IVF General Chit Chat for the UK board, its right at the start of the board  i think yous should read , i agree with shaz i think yous should talk to you dr to see if its ok ,as there is alot of good and bad reports about it ,  i am asking origin to see if  i could  take it , as i have a autoimmune problem , and it helps to dampen the problem a wee bit, 
But it does say that the min dose of 75mg which is one tablet a day does no harm , but i think your better asking first
hope this helps 
sweetchilli xx


----------



## Ladyhex

i hate the internet   couldnt et on last night or this morning had to use Dh's iphone quickly this morning  

hi trishb ...good hear there is another lady jumping on board the TX bus  lmao !!

   wee-san and sparty hows it going !!

hello to everybody else

P.S yella glad you had a good time

Love Lx xx


----------



## Babypowder

trishb said:


> With regards to Aspirin after my m/c i got a few blood tests (anticardiolipin antibodies) one of these blood results has came back slightly elevated so Dr McFaul has told me to take 1/2 a (75mg) aspirin a day. I started this 3 weeks ago.


Hi trishb, hope you don't mind me asking but how/where did you get your blood tests? was it your decision or where you advised to be tested?
I have had one m/c and Proff McClure never mentioned a thing about tests  this will be my last attempt unless we get some  babies so I am willing to do anything to help myself. Thanks for your help and welcome back on the crazy bus! 

LX lmao at the bus-that will be the new one


----------



## Ladyhex

girls help (TMI next) at the toilet and blood when i wiped very small ..is it not to late for implant bleeding ?? 

LX


----------



## GemmaC

Ladyhex, oh I really hope so for you! Your about 9days in am I right? If you go with the scans I have had so far I am measuring about 4days or so behind my transfer date, so my guessing mine was a later implater.


----------



## IGWIN79

ladyhex i dont think it is to late , i think i read a few stories on the 2ww board about late implantion  
try keep     
keep us posted hun


----------



## yellazippy

LX like the other girls have said it certainly could be a late implanter so try to keep


----------



## Babypowder

LX try not to panic (easier said than done) but like the girls said you can implant late-theres been a few on here that its happened to.       and   to you,have a wee cuppa and put your feet up.


----------



## yellazippy

Good luck tomorrow Sparty & Wee-san


----------



## GemmaC

Wanted to wish Sparty & Wee-Scan all the best for tommorrow.!


----------



## Ladyhex

evening girls 

thanks all for the replies hopefully it will be ok     

just a quickie in work ..just back today !!

love LX


----------



## [email protected]

Hi babypowder
I went to see Dr McFaul for my review appt. after my 2nd m/c in November.  I explained to him that i was no spring chicken and couldn't go through another m/c so i asked if we could we start doing some blood tests.  He was fine with that and said we would start with the anticardiolipin test first and go from there.  That result has now came back slightly elevated which is why im on 1/2 aspirin a day.
So.... if you don't ask you don't get as they say!  Hope this helps.
Good luck.


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx Trish, 

I made an app today with my gp-going to ask about some bloods, a while back my inflamatories where high-this showed in my ESR levels, though they went down, they didn't go right down, but my g.p said not to worry   I will ask her check them and there level and ask if its worth me getting anything else done. 

 BP


----------



## ourjay

Hiya

All the luck in the world for tomorrow Sparty and wee scan!!!!! Xx

Ladyhex...hope everything works out ok, been thinking about ya x 

I'm back up in RFC on Friday morning hopefully all is going ok fingers crossed, been on the pineapple juice, brazil nuts & hot water bottle, and 2 week of work, just can't rest my mind but! X 

Take care  

L x


----------



## wee-san

good morning

just a wee update   was test day this morning and unfortunatley   
im sooo gutted i realy thaught i was doing well i hadnt had ny bleed or nything so i thaught that was good so i was v.possitive about it all  ive been getting crampy feelings all week so not sure if im gona get AF soon!x

Hope you get good news sparty


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe wee san so sorry hunnie


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhh Wee-san i`m so sorry this wasn`t your time i know how disappointing it is    it will take time to get over the shock i was 

exactly the same, having very high hopes it had worked too   

You know we are all here when you`re ready to chat...

Yella


----------



## wee emma

aww wee san


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i have a question regarding paying for the self funded tx @ RFC 

We have to make 2x payments if i understand it right, one is to be sent in with my AF details and i presume a separate one when we collect the drugs??

Do i remember correctly that they DO NOT accept cheques only bank drafts at the pharmacy or has that changed??


----------



## Bunny-kins

Sorry to hear your news Wee-san. big hugs to you and DH   xx


----------



## Babypowder

wee-san


----------



## Babypowder

LX hows things this morn with you   

yella when you planning on getting started?

Well I got a   from Proff McClure yesterday I was like   as he phoned the house, so anyway I've to pay my treatment deposit to Origin, so Im going to go up tomorrow. I was a bit   as he said on an emailed he sent 'your on my list for e/c mid April' then he said when he phoned 'pay your deposit and we'll get organised for Easter time'   of course I was so taken a-back that I just said thank-you and thats great  

I'll ask when Im up tomorrow, the girl said this morn, that once the deposit is through-the nurses then take all your details over to their sort of section and you contact them with your next TWO af dates   why TWO? Well will ask again tomorrow anyhoo. Don't mind I suppose its almost Feb and the time should fly  .


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls

Wee-san - I am so so sorry! I know exactly how you feel and its absolutely awful but as the days pass use that emotion to be driven in preparing for your next move. Just grieve and take your time  

Yella - don't have an ans to your payment ? Bet you are so excited! I wish you all the best this tx  

Sparty - Hope you have good news today! Its due to come xx

Everyone else - hope you're all well.

As for me, the RFC said they'd call me back re private list on Monday and I'm still waiting!!! Anyone got an email address for private TX at RFC?

Thanks,

Norma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Yellazippy - Maybe give them a ring to double check what their payment preferences are as they might have changed. I'm sure they don't mind having a conversation about money!!! 

Sparty- Thinking of you  

Ourjay - good luck for Friday!  

Ladyhex -  signs are looking good!   

DC8 - You've been waiting for a phone call since Monday?   Why don't you give them a call sweetie, sometimes its quicker to speak to someone than to e-mail.  Maybe if you don't get the answers you are looking for then ask for a e-mail address to correspond to.  I hope you get the info hun!  

Babypowder - Good luck at your G.P. I hope they can arrange some blood tests for you so that you can at least find out if there is a underlaying problem which can be sorted out! I don't really know much about them so can't give you words of wisdom im afraid   Hey that's great news about your dates hun. Easter is only 9 weeks away, so will fly by.  Not sure why they need two AF dates either  

I know i'm not offically an "Ireland babe" but I may tag along your thread soon if thats OK girls!!  After spending a year sorting out gynae problems.  My gynae was at a loss at what to do with me (long story..but you can read my sig if you want!   ) so she arranged an appointment at Oxford John Radcliffe.  Cut a long story short, they have decided that it would be better for me to go straight to IVF (self funded tho, as I don't meet the criteria   ) so I should get a date in about 3 weeks!! (I'm lucky as there's no waiting list here.. I know some of you have to wait a long time here   ) Soooo I'm waiting for my dates and feeling really excited, scared and nervous all rolled into one! 

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for date, cycling, on 2ww and ready to test!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

DC8 - something came all right my af this morning - like yourself never even got the pg test out of the wrapper!!
So made a show of myself in work   came home at lunch to tell dh the news. 
Girls good luck in your tx and thanks for all the support.   
I'm so gonna start again asap - but this wknd i intend to get really really drunk 
Sparty xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

So sorry Sparty!   Glad you are thinking ahead hun.  Have a good   at the weekend!  

Bunny xx


----------



## ourjay

Ah wee-scan sorri huni....the road we're on is not a easy one   

Sparty only getting your news so sorri pet..................


----------



## Babypowder

sparty and your DH.


----------



## Babypowder

Bunny-kins, 

Your more than welcome to join us, the more the merrier   9wks you say   that doesn't sound long at all, must change the subject to Feb, March, April cycling next week! or do you do that now     Anyway ask away anything you need to know. 

God just watching the news-that mother in Sussex suspected of killing her two kids, they where only 2 and 3yr old, this world at times is just awful  .


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks Baby Powder!   Nope, Easter is not that far away, seems closer if you say weeks doesn't it?   I'll add a new thread...was thinking the same thing!    

I saw that on the news too BP, how someone can kill their own two kids just defys reasoning...so, so sad!   but also if I ponder too much I get hopping mad!!   

Bunny xx


----------



## yellazippy

Sparty sending you mega hugs so sorry it was a negative


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoon girls 

its so sad to come on here and read the news 

sparty and wee-san     im so so sorry ...life is so cruel !! 

love LX xx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Bunnykin great news you`re starting soon i remember how exciting it is  

I`m starting on Feb AF so maybe we`ll be cycling at the same time  

As for phoning thr RFC  believe me its quicker to ask the girls on here at least you`re guaranteed an answer     

LX how are things with you today mrs   

DC8 thanks for your good wishes  

Hi BP & everyone else


----------



## Ladyhex

Hi again 

hows everybody keeping ??

BP~ wont be long coming round hun     
bunny-kins~ come on board with us mad ladies lol 

well girls no more staining girls but i dont really think it is our time....but i will try and keep      till tuesday fingers crossed !! 

thats my rant over     !!

anybody any plans for the weekend ?

love LX xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Yellazippy... Haven't a clue when it will be.  I'm thinking April TBH, i'll be shocked if its earlier than that!   I have to get my 3rd Hysteroscopy done first (hopefully the last!) thats on 12th Feb (checking hyperplasia) I'm hoping they'll give me a good clear out, if so then it may come around quicker!!!  *gulp*

Communication that bad at the RFC huh?!   I've not experienced that yet but it all depends whether you have a witch as the gatekeeper!! *im touching all things wood..just incase!* well, i hope someone comes up trumps and give you the answers hun, saves you talking to a brick wall at the other end of the phone!  

Hi LX, So glad there's no more staining. Thats a really good sign (so I hear!   ) got to be positive hun!! Sending you lots of PMA!    

Plans for weekend... Seeing some friends in London, doing nothing special they're cooking us a meal and later probably get out the ole sing star!   I'm going to keep off the wine (sing star and soberness i've never done before..first time for everything!   )

hope you have a nice relaxing weekend...and to everyone else!  

Bunny xx


----------



## Babypowder

Bunny I use to just edit the subject box from the 1st page each month-sorry incase you where wondering what I ment when I said do I do it or you, I was used to doing it   But now we have a new one       hope its lucky for all of us!

See ya over there


----------



## Bunny-kins

Ahhh See what you mean! Sometimes I'm slow on the outcome!!!   We'll try the new thread for a bit and if it becomes all muddled up, we'll go back to the first one. Maybe some people fall into the other months, never know might get some newbies!!!  I can always freeze the new one up...no problem!


----------



## DC8

Oh no Sparty I am so so sorry! It is just so unfair and I can't understand why so many don't seem to work. But we can just keep hoping and remain positive that next time it will. Take care of yourself!

Bunny - thanks for the info! It's lovely having you on here! And wishing you the best of luck.

Ladyhex -


----------



## GemmaC

Wee Scan and Sparty, I am gutted for you, I am so sorry. Its a very hard blow. I am sorry.


----------



## GemmaC

Yella, as far as I know RFC only accept bank draft for payment. 

BabyPowder, Origin also ask me for my two period dates, in my case Aug & Sep and they then fit you in which ever around their schedule, hope it not too long for you. 

Ladyhex, thats great your staining has stopped, sound very positive.


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks Loopy _*OMG*_ look at your ticker only 9 days left   where has the time gone 

Bet your sooooooo excited   and ready to get him/her out! out! out!


----------



## [email protected]

Wee-san and sparty so sorry to hear your sad news.....


----------



## Sparty

Wee San    hope your feeling ok.

LX- thats great- no more staining    

Yella, if u don't mind me asking how much is the private tx at the RFC? Oh and did you get to pick a consultant? 

Babypowder does Prof McClure do all his private tx out of Origin?

Great news Bunny  

Thank you all again for the support  to you all - and no pressure ladies but I'd like to see some   on that list!!

My DH is a legend - he spent the afternoon ringing to see about a private review so we can get reactived on the private list at RFC. FAB news we are seeing Prof McClure in the Ulster Independent Clinic on Monday night. I would not have realised we could get a private review if I hadn't read it on here..    

Sparty xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

yella would your Dr now fund your drugs ?


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Wee San and Sparty, I am gutted for you both  .  What a run of bad news on this thread recently, we need some BFP's


----------



## lyndy lou

hello ladies. sorry haven't been online for a while.

sorry to hear the sad news about the BFNs  - we all know what you are going through and our thoughts are with you xx

life is so unfair.

I'm just about to start round 3 ding ding. After  2 BFNs it is hard to be positive, but so need to buck up my ideas and get myself a bit of PMA.

Once I have my dates etc (apt ar Royal on Monday to start sniffing) where do I post them to get added to the list wth everyone else??


----------



## norma30

weesan and sparty sending you lots of     .


girls I know what you mean about trying to get thru to RVH I have to phone them every day for work they are a nightmare, you would be quicker walking up there yourself than trying to get somone to answer the phone up there   

yellazippy we will be    together i have to give feb details too


----------



## Ladyhex

lyndy lou jjust on here hun and yella will add you to the list !! good luck for starting


----------



## MJ2

Hi ladies

We san and Sparty, so sorry to hear ur news    
Im sure ur devistated

Yella, pharmacy will take a cq issued from the building society as well if you have ur money in a savings account,that is how I paid them, it w

ill save the draft fee, every little helps.

I myself start stims next tue, so looking forward to that.

Girls, when do you take the pineapple juice and brasil nuts and for how long??

How much do you take??


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I've decided to remove the Mar/Apr/May thread I created today. Babypowder, think your right, it will be too confusing to have two especially if anyone is straddling between the two!! I'll keep refreshing the thread once it gets too long though!!!

Sorry for any confussion... I'm still learning this modding lark!!  

Big hellos to everyone I haven't said hello to today...gotta dash my bed is calling me!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Sparty & Weesan thinking of you both this morning    

Sparty the RFC self funded IVF is £2781 + drugs (£450)  Taken from pricelist ICSI £3210  & FET £1098

The price of the drugs varies for every individual depending on your doses etc...i hope this helps  

I think unless you get a private consultation like your DH has done you can`t decide which consultant you are under

LX i`m glad to hear your spotting has stopped    try to keep upbeat    i didn`t know i could ask my GP if he

would fund the drugs?? I guess theres no harm in asking  

Lyndylou just wack your dates on as soon as you get them i`ll add them for you

Bumble hi how are you wheres you side kick Jelly hiding out this weather   

Norma30 hi my new   buddy when is you AF due...mine is 15th or so  

Edith good to hear from you if i`m right the pineaplle and brazil nuts are for womb lining so should be taken at the same time as stimms??

At least thats when i`ll be taking them can anyone else  confirm if i`m right or wrong 

Thanks for info on pharmacy we`re with Nationwide Building Society so you think our cheque will be ok?? I`ll double check nearer the time

Hi to th rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## yellazippy

DC8          DR - 28 Nov        Stimms - 22 Dec        EC - 05 Jan        ET - 08 Jan      OTD - 22 Jan       

Sparty      DR - 02 Dec      Stimms - 31 Dec        EC - 12 Jan        ET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Jan       

Wee-san    DR - 25 Sept      Stimms - 09 Oct        EC - 23 Oct        FET - 14 Jan      OTD - 28 Jan       

Ladyhex    DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan    OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay      DR - 24 Dec      Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb        ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan        EC - 09 Feb        ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Edith02      DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb        EC - 16 Feb        ET - ??            OTD - ??

Emak        DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb        EC - ??              ET - ??            OTD - ??

Wee Emma DR - 15 Jan        Stimms - 04 Feb        EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb    OTD - 05 Mar

Jellybaba  DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb    OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone      DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb        EC - 24 Feb        ET - n/a          OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - ??              EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - ??

BJP2008    DR - ??              Stimms - ??              EC -??                ET - ??            OTD - ??

Lyndylou    DR -                  Stimms - ??              EC - ??              ET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i`ll update the list again on Monday morning as we`ll be into Feb`s OTD`S

Bunnykins if you can update the topic title we`ll all be good to go i think


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks Yellazippy!

I've changed the heading!!!...If you've not noticed!  

i'll be back on later girls.  Have a good day!  

Bunny xx


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone  

Sparty & Weesan, so so sad for you        

jelly where have you gone? are you okay?

odd symptoms the past few days, such a sore head i had tuesday and wednesday, its disappeared to be replaced with a sort of pressure feeling around my temples and i had a nose bleed yesterday. fine today though.

af showed up bang on time on saturday and only lasted 2 days and was very light, which is normal for me but i thought it was supposed to be heavier and longer during dr? now got myself worried in case i've been doing it wrong... 

have stocked up on the brazil nuts and will be out to get the pineapple juice at the weekend


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi all
im on antagonist protocol at origin taking northisterone at the moment due for 1st scan & blood test next fri. Egg collection due 18th feb but we had to cancel before that stage last time so v sceptical even though I know im meant to be positive. Thinking of taking some time off work as under lot of stress at the minute, male boss with no concept of work/life balance! Didnt the last time. Just want to be able to say gave it my best shot. Doing everything else to make sure its a success. Work in a school so cant take hols would need to come out sick. Anyone else done this??


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Maria welcome to the board  

I know very little about the antagonist protocol   i think its a shorter way to DR before stimms is that right?

It sounds like you really need a break from your boss    as you know its stressful enough without work  

I hope you are able to take some time off for yourself    and best of luck with this cycle   

I`m sure some of the other ladies will be more knowlegable than me on the subject and will be along soon x

Wee emma sounds like horrid side effects i hope you`re feeling better soon


----------



## norma30

just a quick post as i am in work    are watching 

yella, my af is due 10/02 which also happens to be my dd 8th birthday, my dh says its fate but i think he is getting a bit    must be his age hahaha my nerves are wrecked but so trying not to get my hopes up too much i have provisionally booked 2ww of in work my boss has been fantastic so that helps have to go back to work now 

see ya
norma30


----------



## wee emma

i was thinking of taking 3 weeks too though i dunno how to explain to work why i am, might just say i'm using up leave or something. my boss knows what we're doing and she's extremely helpful.

oh good jelly, you had me very concerned    

the dr-ing does go on forever, i have been 2 weeks today. i might start with the brazil nuts and the juice too, i've got some ordered for my shopping delivery which comes tomorrow (lazy moo...) so i might just dive into them now.

i got a message from a girl with a HUGE list of the supplements etc that she was taking. wanna see it?


----------



## DC8

Hi All

Maria Belfast - Welcome! Can I ask if the antagonist protocol is the short protocol and for how lond does that last?
Also, why have they got you taking northisterone? Why that instead of the pill if you don't mind me asking?

I am trying to work out how I will do my next tx working around my AF due dates and time off work. As I work away it gets very difficult. Was thinking of resigning but applied for a few jobs last month and none came through. So for now have to stick at what I'm at.

Therefore, I was hoping for a Short Protocol (which would suit my medical history).

Would appreciate your reply. Thanks and good luck xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

sorry to hear all the sad news about the BFN.   

Sparty can I just check with you, we are waiting for our 3rd review with the royal and have been told that we wont get an appointment until the end of March.  Can we just go back to our original consultant Dr McFaul even though we havent seen him at the royal for a review?

As well we have sent off our details to SIMS in Dublin requesting an appointment asap.


Lx


----------



## lyndy lou

Girls I noticed a lot of you are talking about what to tell work about why you are needing time off.  I am lucky that I have a very understanding male boss, and although he doesn't know why I won't be in work, he has asked no questions and is not making me take it out of my annual leave. 

There is no statutory or legal requirement for an employer to give time off for IVF treatment, however a lot of companies do allow time off for 3 treatment cycles which is the case where I work. If you have an HR department at your work it is worth checking with them.

With regards reasons, I told my boss that I was having an operation which involved being in and out of hospital for a week, then 2 weeks recovery. He was fine with that.

Don't know if this will work for you but thought I would share anyway!


----------



## Babypowder

everyone

Lyndy, your right to check with HR, I work for the Trust and had read that people could get 'special leave' days of course you get the obvious like berevment etc, but one of them was for anyone adopting- it entiltled you to days of for panel etc-so I asked about tx and got 6days leave-which is full pay. They had never done it before for tx and took a bit of debating but it saved my a/l.

Well I was at origin today-and the purse is a little lighter   so thats me on board-ish, girl said they'll contact me by letter to confirm-then I send next two af details and take it from there   I though it was all a bit sketchy  she said if you haven't hear from us by mid-Feb and your a/f is looming give us a ring.
    not impressed, if I hadn't hounded proff Im not sure i'd have heard anything this month-they said I would hear begining of Jan   so my impressions of Origin so far are not great-but onward we must go and      it all goes to plan.

LX hows things going? have the      been out? I don't know how you've held off.

Crazykate   if your looking in.

And Molly777, Mollycat, andreaj-where ya been hun? Lia.g been thinking away about you last couple of days, hope you are all well if your looking in...............come back


----------



## Sparty

Niceday - The RFC told DH yesterday that it could be 6 to 12 wks before we would get a review, and as it was Prof McClure that did the EC and et we though we would try get a review with him quicker by going private. I just feel like time is slipping by, I know lots of you girls will totally understand were I'm coming from. It like you read the statstics for tx working and they decrease with age - yet we are kept waiting for ages for appointments and tx..Makes me really mad   The first consultant we saw in the RFC was Dr Williamson and she referred us to Origin last year, so to be honest I'm not sure who my consultant at the RFC actually is Sorry for the rant!!  

Yella, Thanks for the information - just have to raid the piggy bank again. That seems quite a bit cheaper than Origin.
Ourjay - how are you - how did the scan go today?
Lx - not long now  
Hello Maria  welcome
DC8 -How are you?
Well spent the day   off and on - ah the joys of the ivf rollercoaster.
Hello -Lyndy Lou, Jella, Wee Emma,Emak, Bunny, Norma30, Loopyone, Edith, Weesan, Babypowder and trishb. Hope you all doing well


----------



## bunty16

hello all..im adviced this is the place to be.. ..am due to start nasal spray on Sunday..and then to attend RVH on Wed morning to go over treatment plan..forgive me as im totally lost as to all the jargon used on here..am still learning..(may be slow)..so i appreciate your patience with me.xx..big hugs and hi to all..XXX.


----------



## Sparty

Niceday - DH rang 02890 687444 for Prof McClure -  and the review should cost us  around £100 to £150. Not sure if this is any help?
Sparty x


----------



## lyndy lou

hi i have prof mcclures mobile number if you need it. we had our initial consultation wth him to get DH sample results at the ulster clinic and it cost £130 for the apt.

let me know if you want the number


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Girls started stimms yesterday they are not as bad as i thought they would be no good with needles so DF is doing them for me still cant do it my self first scan on tues have to be down there for 8.00am so very early start for me by the time i get there hope everything is going fine.

Hows everyone else doing so sorry to here about the 3 BFN. xx


----------



## mariabelfast

thanx guys, good idea to talk to hr hadn't thought of that one duh! 
in response to Dc8 it is the short protocol. On tablets for 2 weeks and if all goes as planned its 15 days after that till ET. Dont know why im on northisterone rather than pill id just assumed it was a brand of pill. having read the info leaflet in the box it seems to be because it will stop my period from coming. I've low amh so might be something to do with that. 
 for everyone going thru it right now


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

I`m not normally on over the weekend coz if i`m not out  
i`m 

Anyhoo just wanted to pop on and tell LX i`ll be thinking of ya over the weekend 

     

Bunty16 a big 

You wont be long picking up the lingo and if youre not sure just ask  great your getting started i bet your both nervous and excited  

There are plenty of us at different stages of tx so you should have a few  buddies to compare notes with 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## norma30

morning girls, feeling very   today three family members are pg and found out last night some of my friends who have only been trying a few months have just got bfps this week I am really happy for them but arghhhhhhhhh they all know what we r going thru i just had to smile and congratulate them but inside i was screaming had to fight back the tears so i just got dh to make excuses and left went home and      I think im losing my marbles sorry for the rant today is just not a good day 

think i just need some   
   to everyone
norma30


----------



## bunty16

morning all..norma30,i feel for you..and at times it just seems as if there are bumps every corner u turn..but hey chin up and hopefully like the saying goes good things come to those who wait..


----------



## norma30

thx bunty16
i think its just my hormones   and the fact that it has just hit me that we are going to start treatment next month and that it might not work and its dd 8th birthday next week i should be grateful that at least i have  my wee chicken (as i call her)  spoke to dh this morning at work and says he is coming home to give me a great big    and some chocolate god love him xxx

god you girls are a great support xx

norma30


----------



## ourjay

Afternoon girls

Hiya Sparty...got on ok on Friday morning i think  doc could only find one of my ovaries,and looks like i had only 3 foillies in the other, the doc last Sunday didn't have a problem finding it thou!!!! God this is so hard.......So we're back in RFC in morning think it'll be Dr Williamson she is lovely! Feeling alittle low 2 day,but have 2 put my smile on and just keep going eh 

Bunty16 & Mairebelfast your very welcome to our mad house, and this is the place to be    just ask and you'll get all the help and support ya need xx
Yellazippy you just cant stay away huni    we'd all be losted without ya x
Norma30 i know how you're feeling pet, im the one who always gets the phone call" can you babysit" cause i have no babies, people just dont think, i have 2 friends pg at the min and they chat about how they r getting on pain etc i just wish it was me  

Pipper all the best for Tues,,maybe c you my EC is on Tues aswell i hope x


----------



## Ladyhex

afternoon girls 

yella omg i so love shopping ..could shop more than clean    ..are you not getting really excited about starting again      

bunty16 & mariebelfast...welcome the girls on here are a GREAT support for each other !!

norma ..so sorry you are feeling down at the mo ...    the whole IF thing is so stressful   

pipper~ glad the first injection went well  

sparty and wee-sa are you both keeping today ...thinking of you both   

ourjay how did you get on mrs with your scan ??

what a lovely day ...were the hell did the snow come from yesterday      ...im cleaning the house today    putting loads of stuff in the attic ...me and DH are fighting already i love it cause i win all the time      DD is singing her heart out to singstar 80's ...what a sat  

a big hello to everybody else   

love LXxx


----------



## norma30

good luck for ET on tuesday girls sending you lots of                            
hopefully we will all have lots of     this year

i gutted my house on tuesday for my viewers  coming round i usually do it on a saturday but today i just cant be arsed dd is making a castle out of all of the pillows and cushions in our house and then going to put a blanket over it she is nuts!!! dh is still at work so i have some peace and quiet
Im watching the biggest loser while eating a pkt of mccoys some jaffa cakes and a cup of tea    


norma30 xxxx


----------



## ourjay

Hiya Ladyhex 

Lovely day out just dont feel like doing a big lot, having lazy one!!  
Ru spring cleaning?? I have taken 2 weeks of work (got sick line from doc) so hopefully i'll get lots of cleaning done (NOT)   
Me and hot water bottle best mates at min, got a 40th birthday dinner ths evening looking forward to seeing everyone (family thing)!!

Bye for now L x


----------



## wee emma

• Take Evening Primrose Oil (High Strength) from first day of period for 14 days, then stop at ovulation and DON'T take for another 14 days or until your period comes again. EPO can cause your period to start, that is why you only take it up until ovulation, not after. It's a stop and start supplement not to be taken permanently. If pregnant, don't take. But keep using this procedure until you do become pregnant!

If you are trying to conceive naturally, you may wish to try cough medicine - sounds daft, but he theory is right:

Robitussin and it's Effect on Cervical Mucus
Robitussin works on the cervical mucus and increases your chances of getting pregnant. The sperm can swim up to meet the egg much more easily when your mucus is slippery!

Robitussin is a popular brand of cough syrup and it might be surprising to consider its relation with fertility. But the fact is that this expectorant is used to loosen and thin mucus of a different kind too, called cervical mucus, in women. Robitussin is only a specific brand and any expectorant that contains guaifenesin as the only active ingredient can be used in its place. Generic versions are most likely available as well. Be sure to carefully inspect the ingredients list to make sure the ONLY active ingredient as guaifenesin. Any other ingredients can diminish the effect you are looking for.

What is the recommended dose of Robitussin (or other cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient?
The recommended dose for improving cervical mucus is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. Recommended dosage is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. If mucus still appears thick, you can take as the maximum dosage as listed on the label of the cough medicine. Water intake should be increased to encourage cervical mucus production and a full glass should take with each dose of guaifenesin.

If you're taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this.

What cycle days should I take Robitussin (cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient)?
Most doctors suggest taking Robitussin five days before and including the day of ovulation for a total of 6 days during your cycle.This helps provide the optimal environment to help the sperm survive and get to where they need to go.If you take Clomid, waiting until the day after the last Clomid pill is taken before starting Robitussin is suggested.

Water:
6 glasses of water minimum along with all the other drinks! Really, yes - really!

Also, per day take
• Folic Acid, at least 400 mg, but you can take up to 5000 mg (only this must be prescribed by a GP). I took 2 Folic Acid x 400mg per day in addition to the following, some of which already contain extra folic acid, as it is a perfectly safe supplement. New studies suggest folate can increase pregnancy rates, prevent miscarriage and can help sperm to have the correct balance of chromosomes.
• Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage.
• 1 x 200 mg Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
• 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage.
• 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
• 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
• 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
• 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Some people get pregnant, but do not produce enough progesterone, so the pregnancy does not continue. So this could be a vital supplement for some ladies. I believe it helped my Gestone (progesterone injections) work better in my body, by helping my body to 'put' the Gestone where it was needed!

Multi vitamins:
These can be great, but can contain Vitamin A which is a no no. You may be wondering why you should take all these things separately and not just settle for a multi vit? The answer is simple; a multi vit could not contain all of these things in the quantity you need. It is a bit of a bind and time-consuming sourcing all these separate supplements, but the extra time invested is worth it for the desired result. Imagine, a lot of people out there take a multi-vit anyway and they are not trying to get pregnant like you. Multi vits have the basic RDA as recommended for people NOT trying to conceive. People with fertility issues need to have a 'boost' more than a multi-vit can provide in MHO.

• You must be taking Pregnacare Conception (Pregnacare Plus is for pregnant ladies and also has slightly different ingredients, so take the 'Conception' variety, which has proven effect on conception rates)? You can take the Pregnacare Plus when you get pregnant!

• Royal Jelly - 3 x 500 mg per day. Helps produce fantastic eggs! Really great for both your fertility. Can increase sperm count!

• Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - acts like a natural antibiotic, gets rid of minute harmless (to us) germs, that may be harmful to a tiny embryo. Evidence suggests in IVF trials at has helped to increase pregnancy rates from 20% to 60%. The pollens also improved the ability of the eggs to withstand the incubation period.

All of the above are in addition to your Pregnacare Conception which contains a very small amount of L-arginine - It is perfectly safe to take Pregnacare CONCEPTION alongside (up to) 5000 MG folic acid - you can also get L-arginine from Holland & Barrett.

• L-Arginine - I took 500mg per day. L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant! Can help with sperm motility and sperm count!

• Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) - from H&B, another great supplement for cell division - helps the embryos divide/continue to make cells. Good for egg quality. It enhances the effect of vitamin C.

• Decaf Green tea x 4 cups per day - FULL of antioxidants, so makes the blood in the uterus as fresh as a daisy, gets rid of any bad toxins - take folic acid separately to any tea as tannin interferes with absorption.

• a handful of Brazil nuts every day after ovulation and/or embryo transfer - helps the embryos implant (Brazil nuts contain natural selenium)

• plenty of water - needed to flush out your system and help with blood flow and flush out ovaries of toxins.

• eat at regular intervals - so your body 'feels' a routine.

If you are not using fertility treatment - Buy an ovulation kit to help you know when you are ovulating. As soon as you ovulate, you can stop taking the EPO and start eating the Brazil nuts!

- No caffeine
- No alcohol
- No smoking
Each of the above 3 things reduce your chances by between 10% and 90%, fact.

If you have heavy or 'clotty' periods, or blood clotting issues (get this checked out by your GP) ask your fertility advisor about the following:

• If you are not allergic to aspirin, ask your GP if it's ok to take 75mg per day (no more because the stronger it is the less the effect! 75mg as been proven to be just right). It stops minute blood clots from forming in the uterus and staves off killer cells (which can kill the embryo) - Be careful if taking aspirin with EPO and fish oils and Q10 as they all have an effect on blood! Divide doses throughout the day and take your aspirin totally separately to your folic acid because aspirin interferes with folic acid absorption, for example, I take my aspirin just before I got to bed. You can take low does aspirin up until you are 36 weeks pregnant. You have to stop then, as you may go into labour at any time, so you need to have your blood able to clot! Low dose aspirin is available on the shelf in ASDA, Tescos, etc.

• Fish oils - High strength fish oils help the 'quality' of the blood in the uterus which encourages the embryos to wanna grow there. Make sure the fish oils are from the 'fish body' and not the fish's liver, as the liver type may contain mercury. So NO Cod Liver Oil! There are plenty of fish oils that are made from the body only - check the ingredients.

Your other half can take all of these except maybe for the B-Complex and B6, which are more for women in any case. Zinc and Arginine are the most important male protocol though - as I know what it's like getting men to take anything! You could start him off on these and then maybe encourage him to take some of the others I have mentioned.

There may be absolutely NOTHING wrong with your partner, there was nothing 'wrong' with mine, but he felt he should 'boost' his sperm quality, which was already good, so that the resulting 'embryo' has really good set of chromosomes and all the right ingredients to make a baby - it still does take two.

There are a lot of supplements here! I took a batch in the morning with my breakfast and another batch with my lunch to divide it up, as it is a lot to swallow, literally! Once you're pregnant, you can revise what you need to take.


----------



## wee emma

here's the BIG list from a lovely lady called angelbumps who managed to get pregnant after following it.



emma xo


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥

wee emma said:


> • Take Evening Primrose Oil (High Strength) from first day of period for 14 days, then stop at ovulation and DON'T take for another 14 days or until your period comes again. EPO can cause your period to start, that is why you only take it up until ovulation, not after. It's a stop and start supplement not to be taken permanently. If pregnant, don't take. But keep using this procedure until you do become pregnant!
> 
> If you are trying to conceive naturally, you may wish to try cough medicine - sounds daft, but he theory is right:
> 
> Robitussin and it's Effect on Cervical Mucus
> Robitussin works on the cervical mucus and increases your chances of getting pregnant. The sperm can swim up to meet the egg much more easily when your mucus is slippery!
> 
> Robitussin is a popular brand of cough syrup and it might be surprising to consider its relation with fertility. But the fact is that this expectorant is used to loosen and thin mucus of a different kind too, called cervical mucus, in women. Robitussin is only a specific brand and any expectorant that contains guaifenesin as the only active ingredient can be used in its place. Generic versions are most likely available as well. Be sure to carefully inspect the ingredients list to make sure the ONLY active ingredient as guaifenesin. Any other ingredients can diminish the effect you are looking for.
> 
> What is the recommended dose of Robitussin (or other cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient?
> The recommended dose for improving cervical mucus is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. Recommended dosage is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. If mucus still appears thick, you can take as the maximum dosage as listed on the label of the cough medicine. Water intake should be increased to encourage cervical mucus production and a full glass should take with each dose of guaifenesin.
> 
> If you're taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this.
> 
> What cycle days should I take Robitussin (cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient)?
> Most doctors suggest taking Robitussin five days before and including the day of ovulation for a total of 6 days during your cycle.This helps provide the optimal environment to help the sperm survive and get to where they need to go.If you take Clomid, waiting until the day after the last Clomid pill is taken before starting Robitussin is suggested.
> 
> Water:
> 6 glasses of water minimum along with all the other drinks! Really, yes - really!
> 
> Also, per day take
> • Folic Acid, at least 400 mg, but you can take up to 5000 mg (only this must be prescribed by a GP). I took 2 Folic Acid x 400mg per day in addition to the following, some of which already contain extra folic acid, as it is a perfectly safe supplement. New studies suggest folate can increase pregnancy rates, prevent miscarriage and can help sperm to have the correct balance of chromosomes.
> • Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage.
> • 1 x 200 mg Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
> • 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage.
> • 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
> • 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
> • 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
> • 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Some people get pregnant, but do not produce enough progesterone, so the pregnancy does not continue. So this could be a vital supplement for some ladies. I believe it helped my Gestone (progesterone injections) work better in my body, by helping my body to 'put' the Gestone where it was needed!
> 
> Multi vitamins:
> These can be great, but can contain Vitamin A which is a no no. You may be wondering why you should take all these things separately and not just settle for a multi vit? The answer is simple; a multi vit could not contain all of these things in the quantity you need. It is a bit of a bind and time-consuming sourcing all these separate supplements, but the extra time invested is worth it for the desired result. Imagine, a lot of people out there take a multi-vit anyway and they are not trying to get pregnant like you. Multi vits have the basic RDA as recommended for people NOT trying to conceive. People with fertility issues need to have a 'boost' more than a multi-vit can provide in MHO.
> 
> • You must be taking Pregnacare Conception (Pregnacare Plus is for pregnant ladies and also has slightly different ingredients, so take the 'Conception' variety, which has proven effect on conception rates)? You can take the Pregnacare Plus when you get pregnant!
> 
> • Royal Jelly - 3 x 500 mg per day. Helps produce fantastic eggs! Really great for both your fertility. Can increase sperm count!
> 
> • Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - acts like a natural antibiotic, gets rid of minute harmless (to us) germs, that may be harmful to a tiny embryo. Evidence suggests in IVF trials at has helped to increase pregnancy rates from 20% to 60%. The pollens also improved the ability of the eggs to withstand the incubation period.
> 
> All of the above are in addition to your Pregnacare Conception which contains a very small amount of L-arginine - It is perfectly safe to take Pregnacare CONCEPTION alongside (up to) 5000 MG folic acid - you can also get L-arginine from Holland & Barrett.
> 
> • L-Arginine - I took 500mg per day. L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant! Can help with sperm motility and sperm count!
> 
> • Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) - from H&B, another great supplement for cell division - helps the embryos divide/continue to make cells. Good for egg quality. It enhances the effect of vitamin C.
> 
> • Decaf Green tea x 4 cups per day - FULL of antioxidants, so makes the blood in the uterus as fresh as a daisy, gets rid of any bad toxins - take folic acid separately to any tea as tannin interferes with absorption.
> 
> • a handful of Brazil nuts every day after ovulation and/or embryo transfer - helps the embryos implant (Brazil nuts contain natural selenium)
> 
> • plenty of water - needed to flush out your system and help with blood flow and flush out ovaries of toxins.
> 
> • eat at regular intervals - so your body 'feels' a routine.
> 
> If you are not using fertility treatment - Buy an ovulation kit to help you know when you are ovulating. As soon as you ovulate, you can stop taking the EPO and start eating the Brazil nuts!
> 
> - No caffeine
> - No alcohol
> - No smoking
> Each of the above 3 things reduce your chances by between 10% and 90%, fact.
> 
> If you have heavy or 'clotty' periods, or blood clotting issues (get this checked out by your GP) ask your fertility advisor about the following:
> 
> • If you are not allergic to aspirin, ask your GP if it's ok to take 75mg per day (no more because the stronger it is the less the effect! 75mg as been proven to be just right). It stops minute blood clots from forming in the uterus and staves off killer cells (which can kill the embryo) - Be careful if taking aspirin with EPO and fish oils and Q10 as they all have an effect on blood! Divide doses throughout the day and take your aspirin totally separately to your folic acid because aspirin interferes with folic acid absorption, for example, I take my aspirin just before I got to bed. You can take low does aspirin up until you are 36 weeks pregnant. You have to stop then, as you may go into labour at any time, so you need to have your blood able to clot! Low dose aspirin is available on the shelf in ASDA, Tescos, etc.
> 
> • Fish oils - High strength fish oils help the 'quality' of the blood in the uterus which encourages the embryos to wanna grow there. Make sure the fish oils are from the 'fish body' and not the fish's liver, as the liver type may contain mercury. So NO Cod Liver Oil! There are plenty of fish oils that are made from the body only - check the ingredients.
> 
> Your other half can take all of these except maybe for the B-Complex and B6, which are more for women in any case. Zinc and Arginine are the most important male protocol though - as I know what it's like getting men to take anything! You could start him off on these and then maybe encourage him to take some of the others I have mentioned.
> 
> There may be absolutely NOTHING wrong with your partner, there was nothing 'wrong' with mine, but he felt he should 'boost' his sperm quality, which was already good, so that the resulting 'embryo' has really good set of chromosomes and all the right ingredients to make a baby - it still does take two.
> 
> There are a lot of supplements here! I took a batch in the morning with my breakfast and another batch with my lunch to divide it up, as it is a lot to swallow, literally! Once you're pregnant, you can revise what you need to take.





wee emma said:


> here's the BIG list from a lovely lady called angelbumps who managed to get pregnant after following it.
> 
> 
> 
> emma xo


Thanks Emma! Everyone is going to be rattling away now! LOL! I think it's a good idea to post it here, as a lot of people have asked me for it and to be honest, it's for everyone, if they want to take it seriously, I really think this stuff does help. It took me about a year to get all this information together and if it saves you all time, then great!!! x  x


----------



## Ladyhex

hello girls hows everybody doing ??

hope to hold out till tuesday    abit crampy !!


----------



## Sparty

Ladyhex -  hope the crampy feelings are from laughing to hard at the other thread 
    for Tuesday hun xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Feel for you norma know what it's like. sister in law announced BFP day after my icsi was cancelled. Thought she could have even have waited a few days! Always hard when you're told in a group kinda feels lije everyones watching for your reaction.
Have a good cry dust yourself off & hope its catching


----------



## Ladyhex

sparty hope your right !!


----------



## ourjay

Hi Ladyhex
How's you?? Roll on Tuesday for both of us eh 

They still couldn't find other ovary today, but enough in left one to warrant egg collection!! Hopefully they'll get it on Tuesday fingers crossed! 
Wee-emma that a long shopping list ya have lol

Sparty how's your weekend been?? 

Lovely new chairs in waiting room 2day!!!

Love L x


----------



## Ladyhex

thats great there is enough on your left one mrs    and hopefully they get your right on the day !!!   

im grand thanks ourjay ..i just wish it was over now    what ever way it goes !! ....


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

good luck to everyone testing soon.  

We have an appointment with Dr McFaul who was our original consultant in a 3 weeks, so fingers crossed he will activate us on the list.  Though have been thinking would it be better to go to see Professor McClure?  How long do you have to wait to get an appointment with him?  We have also got the ball rolling for SIMS.  

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

LX just one more sleep     how are you feeling today   

Niceday great news on your appointment with McFaul, i really like him, it will be great getting activated maybe for Mar AF   

Ourjay the very best of luck for EC tomorrow...just because they couldn`t see your right ovary on the scan doesn`t mean they won`t find it at EC    but its great news you have definite follies(with lovely eggs) for collection and that you made it this far   

Mariabelfast i spent saturday afternoon with my cousins newborn baby boy and god yes it is soooooo tough   

Sparty you are doing the right thing staying    and focused for your next cycle i know it can be tough to turn the frown upside down  

Pipper well done on starting your jabs good luck with your first scan tomorrow   

Edith and Emak your both starting the jabs tomorrow things will fly by from here on   

 DC8 Norma30 Wee-san BP Wee emma Bunnykins Jellybaba Plusone Babydreams and everyone looking in 

News on me.... well i`m definitely having a huge crisis of faith about my upcoming tx   

I have been so keen and excited to get started again but am haunted by the memories of our last failed cycle

To be honest its a little overwhelming at the moment   but i guess i`ll just have to pull myself together and get on with it

No-one ever said it was gona be easy   (that sounds like some cheesy line from a song   )

Thank god for FF it definitely keeps me sane


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Edith02       DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - 18 Feb      OTD - 04 Mar

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 18 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 06 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - ??               EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??             OTD - ??


----------



## niceday1971

Hi again

just phoned and got an appointmnet with Professor McClure next week.  I havent got a stone off yet but hopefully he will reactivate me.  Fingers crossed.

Lx


----------



## mariabelfast

Best of luck ladyhex & ourjay  
If you wanna stick me on the list yellazippy haven't a clue how to do it myself
DR 21st Jan Stimms 5th Feb  EC 18th Feb all else ?


----------



## EmerG

Hi ladies, does anyone know what Origin's waiting list is like at the moment from the time you pay your £500 deposit?? 

thanks Emer


----------



## mariabelfast

i was told 3-4 months but got it sooner thier waiting list not as long as they'd anticipated


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls  

Niceday glad you got an appoint-lets get this show on the road     wil you be private this time or NHS? Proff is a bit funny about the ole   my bmi was high (down now) but him being him-said I'll let you slip through   He seems to have his own way of doing things.

Yella    I hear ya, im just off the phone with Origin-they phoned to confirm that i'd paid deposit and did I want to start-(made me laugh as you all know I'd already agreed to start with Proff the other day-but he mustn't have told his staff ) anyway I said yes get me started-but I did feel    once i'd said it. I truley can't believe i doing this again-I said to DP when I was a wee girl this isn't how i'd planned it-it was prince charming-white wedding-big house-walk-in-wardrobe and a baby   

But as you said yella at least we have here for a chat/vent and advice   we just need some PMA and a lot of     and were gonna be in the 2010 mummy club.............bring it on get us good and knocked up   

Have to wait for my letter from origin re-dates, e/c is 1st week of April so Donna said i'd maybe be starting with my Feb af    

When is day 21? 21days after your period? I can't remember anything-cause she said i might be too late to start in Feb-feck im soooo confused         


Hi everyone else,  LX hows it going today


----------



## Babypowder

I had my consultation in Nov at Origin and got a call last week to pay my deposit to start treatment-paid this on Friday and got a call today their ready to go on my next af or maybe the one after-I though I'd be waiting a lot longer-but their waiting list don't seem to long at the min-so your talking weeks


----------



## mariabelfast

day 21's 20 days after your period cos you count the first day. its amazing what you forget. i had my last go in Oct  but ive already foned origin twice about really stupid things. Cant make head or tail of their schedule. And wots with the lovely coffee machine they have. Is it just there vto torturec those of us who are off caffeine?
Had a gr8 nite out sat in belfast. Drank pineapple juice so didnt even get the "why aren't you drinking?" cos noone noticed. Virtually hiberenated the last time, have decided i'm gonna get out & about so i dont go mental


----------



## Babypowder

maria,

That coffee machine usually isn't bl00dy working! I tell ya I can't remember a thing-thanks for that-it makes sense now-Donna had said-she was going to speak to Proff as depending on how long I was d/r for I might not have enough time using my Feb af.

Im not due til end of FEb-then count 21days then start d/r she said for say 2weeks-that would take me beyond when they had in mind for e/c, so i'll either be, short protocol, not going in April for e/c at all, or they may use Jan's af which has just finished omg   I've no idea whats going to happen.


----------



## yellazippy

Babypowder said:


> gonna be in the 2010 mummy club.............bring it on get us good and knocked up


 Ahh BP you made me laugh at that   yes please to being knocked up  

As Maria said take first day of period as day 1  It really wont be long for you now 

How would you feel if they started you now with Jan AF   do you feel your heads in the right place (as they say )


----------



## Babypowder

Yella~think i'd go with it-if they said start, everything happens for a reason they say  I thought i'd be more prepared as in haven't started my vits, I want to do accu, mentally don't think id ever be ready-im sitting here my face is like a tomato....... pure nerves at the thought of it all and trying to work out leave for when im going to need it.

Phoned my boss and asked her can I carry days into the new A/L yr (ours is April to April) so she said yes-think everybodys work is the same you can't go from A/L to sick (for some reason) I want the whole 2ww off as my job is physical and then see what result is-so have worked it out I take a few days leave-then go onto my rest days-then from rest days til 2wks sick leave.


----------



## Babypowder

I always feel so guilty about abandoning my team-mates in work and worry about who will cover...........can someone have a word with me      I know its not up to me to worry about cover etc-but I do  .


----------



## yellazippy

BP i work for family so i know all about feeling guilty when i take time off  

I took very little time off last time but have decided to take the full week covering EC & ET this time round

Its not that i think it would make a huge difference to the outcome (its a game of chance after all  ) really just because i was 

miserable after EC for 3 days and would have loved the luxury of relaxing at home  under the duvet  

LX good luck for tomorrow i`ll be thinking of you


----------



## GemmaC

Ladyhex, all the very best for tommorrow test!! Praying for a BFP for you!!!


----------



## ourjay

Ladyhex, thinking of you!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Wow, what a busy thread the last couple of days!!!    I need to have a good read to catch up!!!  

Just wanted to wish Ladyhex good luck for tomorow!  Will be thinking of you!  

Good luck to everyone else who is testing, having appointments this week too!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## 2Angels

Thanks for all the good luck girls first scan tomorrow hope all is well will let u all know when i get home


----------



## Sparty

Ladyhex good luck for tomorrow -          
Ourjay Hope ec goes well tomorrow hun       
Pipper all the best with the scan tomorrow    
My what a busy day tomorrow 
Sparty x


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening girls

cheers ....fingers and legs crossed for tomorrow !!! 

pipper good luck with your first scan 

ourjay all the best for EC ...hope you get loads of wee eggies and that they jiggy with it for yo and DH       

love LX xx

just a wee quickie , im still in work lol


----------



## Babypowder

LX loads of          for the morning/middle of the night   

Are you sure the     haven't been out   you seem very up-beat and I hope and   your on an even bigger high tomorrow.


----------



## emak

Evening girls WOW looks like this is gonna be a busy week on ere.
Ladyhex sending you loads of luck for tomorrow     i have a good feeling about you  
Ourjay   e/c goes well tomorrow and you have loads of lovely wee eggies  
Pipper hope all goes well for your first scan ...oh its so nerve racking fingers crosssed you have plenty of follies growing.
BP is your wee head fried not knowing whats happening ? Sooner the better you get started chick  
As for me girls i take my first jab tomorrow night ,looking forward to starting the next stage iykwim and hopefully these awful headaches will soon ease,so its back to the ole pineapple juice and brazil nuts AGAIN !!!


----------



## lyndy lou

hi

had my appointment today at royal and now have dates!!

DR 1st Feb, stims 2 March, EC 16th March, ET 19th March  otd 2 April    

Here we go 

x


----------



## ourjay

Thanks everyone...I'm so nervous about 2morro, not great with pain, we have to be in RFC at 5pm do they take ya right away?? Will DP be able to stay with me? Do they just do IVF or would they offer ICSI? Or do ya have be private to get that? Sorri girls about the questions!!!! 

L x


----------



## Ladyhex

ourjay you will be fine hun...DH will be with you the whole time 
dont know about about ivf or if they will offer icis sorry 

wishing you all the luck in the world mrs xx

DH still wont let me test i think im going to kill him


----------



## GemmaC

Ourjay, you will be fine tommorrow, you will have it all done before you know it. As LX said DH will be with you all the time. And they will have decided what with DH test results if your down for IVF or ISCI.


----------



## emak

Ladyhex fair play to you for holding out ,its hard going isnt it??    Nearly there now huni ,will try and get on tomorrow morning at break to see how it all went     
Ourjay try not and worry too much ....the drugs are great   
Lyndy lou     for getting started
Nite all Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex Calm down dont be killing mr HEX , now


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls,
I not great at the responses,     but I do read all the posts    

Ladyhex, I am really excited for you, I have a really good feeling this is ur time and good luck for 2 morrow.

Ourjay, good luck for tomorrow, u will be fine , dont worry

It is really busy on this tread, so many of us with hopes and dreams

I myself start stims 2 morrow. Got pen primed and ready 2 go. 450iu the whole way through,    
1st scan on Sunday.

Going 2 Sharon Campbell on Wed

Girls- advice needed----
Pineapple juice, brazil nuts, how much , when and for how long??

Hot water bottle,when do u use it and for how long and when do u stop using it??

Sorry for all the questions  any other advice?


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Edith

Small glass of *FRESH *pineapple juice *NOT FROM CONCENTRATE* Tesco do one & 2-3 brazil nuts daily (all during stimms)

Hottie during stimms as well, just whenever you get the chance during the day (helps follies to grow) i would use the hottie when i was sitting

down in the evening & in bed which was alot as i was so tired i came home ate and went to bed  thers no exact science just do it when you can  

The best medicine is rest and relaxation which will heelp your body grow lots of follies with mature eggs  

Good luck with tomorrow you`ll find the time will fly by once you start the jabs  

LX     tomorrow mrs


----------



## Sparty

Ourjay - As Gemma said they will have already decided IVF or ICSI based on your DP results. You don't have to wait much, I was up at 5pm. Don't worry the drugs are good and before you know it you will be having tea and toast 

Edith - good luck with the jabbing 

Lyndy Lou - good luck with starting dr 

Not long now LX   

Well ladies had my review tonight with Prof. McClure - thats us reactived on the RFC private list. Going for ICSI next tx, and on a high dose of stimms as well. We are frozen at the top of the IVF private list but the ICSI list is longer so it will take a few months to reach the top of it. This should work out fine as I will need a few months between txs. DH asked about chicago bloods and immunity tests - McClure didn't rate the chicago bloods at all.
 Yella, Bunny,Sweetchilli, Emak, Gemma, Babypowder, Loopyone , Mariebelfast


----------



## shaz2

wee quickie

ladyhex good luck for tomorrow, xxxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb  

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Edith02       DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - 18 Feb      OTD - 04 Mar

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 18 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 06 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - ??               EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??             OTD - ??


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning girls 

thanks for all the wishes and    

Well the story starts like this ....    8am pee'd, did hospital test and nothing in the window   so did the clearblue and nothing    so me and DH very sad.  Ring my mum and told her (she wanted to know why    thats parents for you).  8.06am DH said come here the tests have changed      faint line in hosp and clearblue has change to positive.  

so was on the phone from 8.20am to the RFC, to see what to do ?? got through at 9.05 am and the sister said it was diff positive and i now have to pick up more drugs tomorrow !!!!    ALWAYS A DRAMA    

can i just thank you again for all your support    i would be so lost without you lot   

So to end this story !!! it's a


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all- good luck Ladyhex fingers XXXXX for you this morning!!   for a BFP for ya

Edith I notice you on 450iu the whole way through, are you with the RFC? I am on the high dose of gonal F and my dose varies from 262iu -112iu and when I total up all the doses together I will have only taken 2250iu and when I total up your doses it is 4356iu!! Thats double what I'm on. Have you got high fsh or been for previous tx? sorry if too many questions and dont worry if you dont want to answer any, I'm just being a nosey cow!!

Wee Emma hows final week of dr going? Are you all set for first injection this weekend?
I have been plagued with sore heads and night sweats for the last 3- 4 days and nights in a row I dont know how some of the girls managed to dr for so long this time last year when they were trying to shove the extra 200 through.

Yella good to see your excitment at the thoughts of getting started again, do you know when af is due?

Hi to everyone else
Jx


----------



## jellybaba

Damn! our posts crossed!

Congratualtions Ladyhex sooooo pleased for you and DH - whoo hooo heres to a very happy and healthy 8  months ahead

P.s whats the extra drugs for?


----------



## NCKB

HI LADYHEX.... Ive been lurking to see how you got on    (I was cycling with you last yr ) [fly]JUST WANNA SAY HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH.. [/fly]



Love Nicola xxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

jellybaba i have to get more drugs cause i was FET 

NCKB i remember you hun your wee baba is due on my DD 11th birthday


----------



## Ladyhex

ourjay ~ good luck with EC this morning


----------



## ourjay

Morning Ladyhex 

Well done huni, wot a morning you've had!! All good in the end.......

We not into RFC till 5pm so all day to worry, bit sore but ok x 

L x


----------



## NCKB

im sooo glad you remember me         i do afraid to post incase someone say WHO the hell is that       but congratulations ladyhex im soooo thrilled for you... 

Aww ur DD is 11, im sure she will be delighted with the news of becoming a big sister... Oh I hope our baba arrives early or on time.. cant wait much longer


----------



## Ladyhex

ourjay~ 5pm it will be along day hun ...but you will ok     

NCKB ~ DD 11 going on 21 ....she will be delighted ..she asked me and her dad the other day would we adopt


----------



## Sparty

so delighted for you Ladyhex xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

*CONGRATULATIONS LADYHEX  *


----------



## NCKB

LADYHEX u will have ur hands full with that little madam..... what a lady askin wud u adopt


----------



## Babypowder

a you and your drama.

ourjay  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## GemmaC

A massive congrats to Ladyhex!!! Delighted for you!!!!


----------



## lmk

mega congrats mr & mrs hex sooooooo happy for you both!!!!!


----------



## yellazippy

_*A MEGA CONGRATS TO LX AND DH*_


----------



## IGWIN79

AWE I KNEW IT LOOK AFTER YOURSELF


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex - I'm so made up for your dh and you.  Congratulations!  What a drama this morning.  Take it easy now, and let everyone look after you.


----------



## glitter girl

Ladyhex and DH,       , Delighted for you both, fantastic news    .

Best wishes to all you other ladies who are in the middle of treatment, about to start, or due to test soon   .


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi all.
Well done ladyhex let's hope the next 9 months are less eventful than the previous few!


----------



## norma30

ladyhex that is fantastic news    ,   im sure you and dh are on   
im sure your dd will love being a big sister  

good luck for EC today girls

had a bit of a freaking out moment   last night because we are into Feb now and im due AF next week and its really happening that we are going to send AF details and then its all starting i was like omg omg omg hubby thinks im losing the plot, think its just my hormones   im really    so we had a cuddle and i had a wee    

definately think its PMT

norma30


----------



## wee emma

oh thats brilliant ladyhex!!!!   sooo exciting  

i hope your luck rubs off on us  

jelly, i've been fine, sore heads have disappeared, i am roasted at night but not so bad that it keeps me awake for long. i did have a wee bit of spotting yesterday for some reason, dont know what that was about but not today.

hello everyone else, hope you're all well  

aww norma, you'll be okay    

(in work so rushing)


----------



## mariabelfast

i'd a bit of spotting last time Emma origin said it was breakthru bleeding and absolutely normal apparently 10% of people get it.
norma sounds to me like its def PMT. had a dose myself last night! Poor dh cant do right for wrong. Screamed at him for something stupid and stomped off to bed. Sure enough woke up during the night with cramps  Slaves to our hormones but at least its agood excuse


----------



## jellybaba

Girls I notice some of you talking earlier in the thread about time off during tx and I was wondering what you think I should do. I work full time and there has been loads of redundancies and short working weeks put inplace over the last few weeks so I feel really guilty for asking for time off as the dept I work in is the only one not to be hit by any of this. 

My boss who is 5 months pg knows all that I am going through and has been supportive up to now but I was talking to her about needing time off around tc and she looked rather surprised when I told her I would need the week off, reading between the lines I think she wants me to use some annual leave for the week of tx rather than a week of sick leave. I really dont see why I should so I was thinking of telling her after I have had my first scan that the hospital have told me that I will need the whole week off and that I have decided to take it as sick leave and just leave it at that rather than wait for her to ask me if I am goung to use any annual leave

what do yous think? My head is up my ass thinking about it all


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i`m flat out in work...oh the joys of paperwork and prob wont get back on til later    

Ourjay i hope EC goes well for you and you get lots of lovely eggs    heres to lots of jiggy tonight    

Jellybaba I don`t know what you should do    what i will say is that from my experience last time i would try to take from EC or if you can`t manage that 2-3 days after ET at least. They really don`t think working makes any difference to the outcome (as long as its not very physical) but having a few days after the transfer in my opinion is important 

You asked when my AF is due hopefully around 15th if it shows up on time   

Hi to everyone i`ll try and get on later Taa Daa for now


----------



## wee emma

well you can't lose your job jelly because you're off for this, i was going to take most of it off as sick leave because its my one go and i'd like to be able to lie about and relax   i've never been off sick before so i don't even know how to go about it


----------



## DC8

Ladyhex - Well done! At last one of us has got what she deserves!!!! I am so pleased but also a little jealous if truth be told.

However, it has given me the go to start again as finally this proves that it works sometimes!!!!

I am sure you and DH are exstatic (is that how you spell it)

Enjoy it and take it easy now xxxxx


----------



## NCKB

Jelly... just thought id throw my two pence worth in       I took two weeks unpaid sick leave (down here we can claim the social welfare for being out of work "sick") from work during TX - from the day of ET right up until my test day...  my boss wasnt to happy about it either even though i only work in an office there is still a lot of moving around and carrying files etc etc.. so i would recommend taking some off even just to pamper yourself and take it easy.... im my opinion you have to give it your very best shot and at the end if it didnt work you could have no regrets xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx wishing you an all the other girls on here the very best of luck tru ur treatment


----------



## jellybaba

Wee emma are you thinking of taking the whole week of tx off? I see you are up for EC on the Tues and ET on the Fri at least you will have the weekend to recover after ET.

Are you just gonna ring in sick on the Monday morning with flu or something??

After much delibration and doing in of my own head  I have decided to go with my first idea of telling my boss after I have been for the first scan - next fri  that they have told me in the hospital that I will NEED the whole week off and therefore I will be on sick leave (hopefully that will not give her the chance to suggest that I use my holidays!!)- I am never off, we do get paid for sick leave which is nice but also adds a little bit to the guilt. I really have to make a decision and move on otr I am going to end up in the nut house at this rate!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladyhex - CONGRAtulaTIONS on your BFP ! that is the most amazing news to come home to after hols ! 

every BFP fills me with hope that it might happen for us sometime soon.

when i departed i was only on p20 or there abouts so i have alot to catch up on.. for now i will just say that is nice to be back in your company xoxoxo

hi to everyone lurking and posting and good luck to those on stimms, dr or on 2ww xoxox


----------



## Ladyhex

girls can i just say a big thank you again !! 

Take whatever time you need... do what is best for you , as the job will still be there !!!
think of number one !!  

do you not get time for hospital appts??
use half and half first week leave , second sick ?
our arrange light duties with boss

i took EC day off and two days after
ET off them followed by one week leave, came back 2nd week (but everybody is diff)

  

love Lx xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Ladyhex!!

Awww hun, just want to wish you and Mr Hex...










All the best to you both

Bunny xxx


----------



## EmerG

Thanks ladies for the replies on the Origin waiting list (about 5 pages ago now but only yesterday, God this thread is a busy one!). Sweetchilli I think it was you who was asking was i on before, I was, thanks for remembering, I did ICSI in June 08 at RVH and it worked first time which was a complete miracle, my dd is just about to turn one. I've been lurking on here for months while trying to get my head back into it all again, paid deposit for Origin last week so hopefully that'll focus my mind, never mind trying to get back on the vits and healthy eating etc

Ladyhex congratulations that is fantastic news, hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead!


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
everyone
Had first scan today think everything was fine well he did say it was fine but did ask alot of questions about had i my tubes clipped who done it and did i not have them removed so now im a bit worried that something is not right i asked him was it ok with the tubes clipped he just said yea fine but i still wondered why all the questions or was it just talk sake and am i being silly (hope so).

Brill news ladyhex hope that the start off the BFP's for us all.


----------



## MJ2

Ladyhex-I am so pleased for you. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!      

        

I had a real good feeling about you and was thinking about you 2 day.

Jellybaba- this is my 3rd and final treatment. Was at RFC on high dose and got 2 eggs, both fertilised but BFN 
2nd go was at Origin , very high dose 450iu all the way got 7 eggs and was delighted, none fertilised, what a slap in the 
face, so shocked.
Now 3rd go, same dose as last and I am worried incase none will fertilise.


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe emer congrats hun , so your back on the roller coaster again then
did you phone Origin ??
the healthy eating thing is easier said than done isnt it


----------



## lyndy lou

jelly
You asked edith a question on the high does of stims.  Question from Jellybabba

''Edith I notice you on 450iu the whole way through, are you with the RFC? I am on the high dose of gonal F and my dose varies from 262iu -112iu and when I total up all the doses together I will have only taken 2250iu and when I total up your doses it is 4356iu!! Thats double what I'm on. Have you got high fsh or been for previous tx?''

I was on 350 iu the whole way through with origin and this was deemed to be high does, but like you the RFC has me on a decreasing amount of gonal f pretty much identical to yours!

I am seeing Prof McClure on thursday and may check with him then.

Want to make sure i am def on the correct meds rather than wait until 1st scan to find out i need more!!

LL


----------



## louise09

hi ladies 

I read this post often, and have just came on to say congrats to ladyhex!  So so happy for you!  Do you have a date for ur 7 week scan yet?

Jella, i booked the week of for EC (mon) and ET (thur) as annual leave and went back to work on mon.  I just got on with normal duties, I work in an office in a hospital with a lot of lifting heavy charts etc but the only thing I do regret now is that I should have just took it off as sick leave.  After all, we do go through a procedure which I think your doc can give you a sick note for as a gynae procedure but I didn't look into this enough at the time.  Dont feel guilty about work!

Hey yella!  Glad to see you havn't done any more damage to yourself!

Good luck to every1 going through tx and those of you just about to start    I was with Origin, if any1 has any questions about any stage of tx feel free to pm me! 

xxx


----------



## emak

Ladyhex CONGRATULATIONS on your     delighted for you both.


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak how did the first jab go


----------



## ourjay

Morning All

Had EC yesterday, feel alot better after a nights sleep, we only got 3 eggs so hopefully they did jiggy jiggy last nite! Plz just give us a chance at it.......DP is of work looking after me (god bless).

Ladyhex how ru feeling?? Big smiles all round? X 

L x


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone
Ourjay remember it only takes the one egg so what time have you to ring at to hear the out come good luck x


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Ladyhex and DH, so thrilled for you, and well done for holding out and not testing early.
Ourjay, we got 3 eggs last time too and 2 of them fertilised, fingers crossed for good news this morning.
Jelly, if I were you I would try and take the week off, like the others have said it probably makes no difference, lets face it when we're trying to get pregnant the old fashioned way we don't take time off work, BUT if it helps to relax you and eases stress then I would take as much time as possible.

AFM, all good so far, had my scan on monday and have more follicles than last time, in Origin my dose was 225 all the way through, now i'm on high dose, started off on 337.5 and decreasing down to 75 Next scan on monday so fingers crossed.

Well girls, we have had some devastating news, some of you may remember we lost one of our dog in november, well we found out the other day that our other dog has terminal cancer with only weeks max left. There is nothing the vets can do and told us to take her home and spoil her and to let them know when we're ready to do the needfull. We are totally and utterly heartbroken, she goes everywhere and does everything with us and our lives revolve around her. I know that probably sounds daft to people who don't have pets. They were brother and sister, we got them at 6 weeks old and to loose both of them within months is just unbearable
Life is just so unfair  

BB


----------



## 2Angels

Bumble bee sorry to hear about your wee dogs i am a dog lover to i have 2 two's and i really don't know what i would do with out them    
All you can do now is spoil her rotten and be pleased that she had a good life be pleased that you can spend it with her to has i lost my wee dog a year ago and never got to say good bye as i was in work when it happened it was sudden but he lived a good and happy life and thats all that matters and i got to spend 13years with him witch is quite good.

You need to remember not to let this get you down as you don't need this now.

We must not be that far apart in treatment days i had my first scan yesterday.

Take carexx


----------



## ourjay

Hiya Pipper 

Don't have to phone till 3.30pm, so long day again!! Hope we get sum good news! X


----------



## 2Angels

Ourjay god thats a long wait it will prob be a long day for you now.
So what was EC like pain wise so i know what i'm letting myself in for


----------



## niceday1971

Hi

Ladyhex so so happy for you many congratulations!   

Just a wee update I am hoping and praying that at our private appointment with Prof McClure we get reactivated on the private list at rfc as we must be at the top of the list having signed in April 2008.  Dont know if we will need ICSI we will just have to wait and see as we are not on the ICSI list.  I was advised to have a stone off by my next appointment and weighed in yesterday 13 lb lighter only 1 more lb to go.  Hopefully we will get on the March list.  


Lx


----------



## wee emma

Little Miss Bumble Bee said:


> Well girls, we have had some devastating news, some of you may remember we lost one of our dog in november, well we found out the other day that our other dog has terminal cancer with only weeks max left. There is nothing the vets can do and told us to take her home and spoil her and to let them know when we're ready to do the needfull. We are totally and utterly heartbroken, she goes everywhere and does everything with us and our lives revolve around her. I know that probably sounds daft to people who don't have pets. They were brother and sister, we got them at 6 weeks old and to loose both of them within months is just unbearable
> Life is just so unfair
> BB


bumble thats so so sad, i know just how you feel.


----------



## jellybaba

Bumble that is awful news for you, make sure you spoil her rotten. What type of a dog is it? My mum and dad had 2 pomerianians and they died within 10 months of each other and it was like loosing one of the family to them.

Ourjay well done on your EC, good luck for ringing the embryologists later 

Girls thanks for all your replies to my query yesterday about time off during tx - I have made an executive decision to take the week of tx off as sick leave - whether they like it or not - dread the thoughts of sitting in work during the 2ww wating for af to turn up though


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Can`t believe i drove to work in the snow this morning  i thought it was all over 



jellybaba said:


> I have made an executive decision to take the week of tx off as sick leave - whether they like it or not


Jellybaba good for you mrs  at times like this you have to put yourself first 

Bumble so sad to read your post  i work in a vets and i know too weel how tough a time this is for you 

Delighted your scan went well try to keep as upbeat as you can  

Ourjay well done you 3 eggs is better than none  i`ll be   you get great fertilization today  

LX have you come down off  yet   so pleased for you  

Louise hi  i hope all is well with you

Hi to everyone looking in no news on me just same old same old


----------



## ourjay

Hiya girls

we only have 1 wee fighter!!!!!


----------



## NCKB

OURJAY  
JUST REMEMBER IT ONLY TAKES *ONE* LITTLE FIGHTER TO GET UR LITTLE BABA


----------



## jellybaba

Ourjay one wee fighter is all you need - good luck for ET - when are you due to go?


----------



## emak

Ourjay i know you must be sick hearing it but it really does only take one wee bean .....i know exactly how you feel because on both my previous tx i have only ever had one embie and its so hard all your hopes relying on your wee beanie   that its a wee fighter and if you search on FF you will find girls who have got pg when they only had one egg or one embie so chin up babe(very hard i know) and pray to god that this is your time    
A big hello to everyone else ...must go my tea break is almost over 
Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Ourjay - I know how your feeling, I felt the same when we only had one embie. But as Emak said lots of people get a BFP with one.      Hoping its all real wee fighter    Is your et on Friday?

Way to go Jella - take the week and put yourself first  

Little Miss Bumble Bee - sorry about your dog  

Edith are you doing IVF or ICSI for your third tx?

Hi to all. 
S xx


----------



## ourjay

Yea girls back on Friday at 3pm...... I know hopefully it's our wee fighter eh x


----------



## Moonbeam08

our jay that is fabulous news ! i know we all wish for the perfect cycle. like 10 embies.. put two back and freeze 8 but lets face it those stories are few and far between. its just BRILL that you have one wee fighter and as you have hear before but i will say it again.. it only takes one honey ! well done to you and DH for getting this far     

bumble bee.....that is really sad news about your furbabies  . losing one is bad enough without having to face the prospect of another.     nothing will ever replace them in your life and im sure you wouldnt want them too. some people said that my furbaby is lucky to have me but i tell them that they are wrong that Im the one thats lucky to have him . i bet you feel the same  

i am also a dog lover and have my very own very special 6 year old furbaby . My hubby is a vet and we recently had a scare about a lump in my baby boys neck. We got it biopsied as they werent able to remove it. that scared me even more incase it was nasty as it literally meant that there was nothing my hubby could do. luckily for us it wasnt cancer. its somthing else (i wont bore you with the details) but its not life threatenting.

i can complely sympathise with what you are feeling now. im a pesimist by nature and i had my baby dead and buried even before his op or even had his lump tested. i cried and didnt sleep for a week out of worry . i tired to expalin how i was feeling to some folk and the response i got was that 'its only a dog' i swore if i heard that one more time i wouldnt be responsible for my actions! like you my wee fluffly thing is my baby boy and i live to be with him.

while waiting for news i vowed that i would make each day a happy one for him and thats what you must do for your wee man. when it comes closer to the time it will be incredably difficult for you.... there is no mistaking it. but lets cross that bridge when we get to it. try and enjoy every day and live for teh moment with him and make happy memories to keep close to you.


----------



## bunty16

bumble..im actually crying here im that annoyed for u..  am sure its not much consellataion, but think how lucky uve been to spend this long with ur wee dog.big hugs.xx
as for ladyhex and all others celebrating big hugs of congrats.xxxx really delighted for ya's.xxx.take care, feet up and enjoy.xx


----------



## mariabelfast

have everything crossed for you Ourjay!
Start jabs friday - looking forward to it mad as it sounds.
So glad to hear others are taking time off work, going to see gp fri gonna try for a fortnight
Have my first scan tues. What should i expect if alls going as planned? Last time id nothing at that stage, poor barometer for comparison. If all goes well it'll be ET on my birthday. Good omen


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls,
been to Sharon Campbell 2 day, she realy nice.
I havin Icsi for the 3rd time.
I so bushed after 2 day
First scan on Sun, so another long journey


----------



## ginger07

Hi girls

Just popping in to congratulate Ladyhex, heres to a healthy 9 mths hons, and hoping to see you over in the other thread soon. 

Ourjay good luck for tomorrow, and try and stay positive, as these lovely ladies say it only takes one.

Good luck to everyone else for whatever stage you are at.

Ginger XO


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all 
Wee Emma are you all set for your first injection today? What time are you doing it?
I have booked my 3 accupuncture sessions to tie in with my tx, looking forward to it, I reckon the next few weeks will fly in, can't wait to start stabbing myself on Monday - whoo hoo!! lol

Yella where are you this weather mrs? Haven't had one of you schedule up dates in a while 
Ourjay good luckt for ET tomorrow mrs

quick question - do any of you who have been for ET before know if it tends to be in the afternoon or can it be any time of the day? also do any of you know if the fertility unit closes for Easter holidays??


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb    

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 04 Feb      OTD - 18 Feb

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Edith02       DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - 18 Feb      OTD - 04 Mar

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 18 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 06 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??             OTD - ??


----------



## GemmaC

Ourjay, all the best for tommorrow hun. I know your feeling disheartned but it really does just take the one and this one is a wee fighter. Big hug.


----------



## yellazippy

Gosh its very quiet on here today where are you all 

Ourjay i hope your ET goes well tomorrow congrats on your wee fighter making it this far  

Pipper Edith and Emma how are you all getting along with stimms??

Wee Emma  first  today i`m sure it went fine  

Hi to BP LX Jelly DC8 Wee-san Maria Plusone Babydreams Lyndylou BJP and everyone else lurking out there


----------



## wee emma

yip, first injection today  

was thinking of doing it at about 8pm. its dh's birthday tomorrow which will mess that schedule up right away  

good luck for tomorrow ourjay


----------



## yellazippy

Emma its a doddle   my first time i grabbed my fat tummy   and instead of jabbing it in (like youre supposed to)

I pushed it in slowly holding my breath waiting for the pain   but i didnt feel a thing    

Talk about an anti climax   but in a good way of course

A big   to your DH for tomorrow go easy on him IYKWIM


----------



## Moonbeam08

i was thinking the same thing myself about the esther hols.. does anyone know if rfc closes or is it business as usual over that time 

i normally have a 28 - 34 day cycle and im now entering the 'period is due any time now'   phase as im on cd 29 .. want her to hurry up so i can get my letter away so then my schedule will arrive and i can start to feel like somthing is ahppening again. i hate 'no mans lands of wating for cd 21 and then for af AGAIN so can start. any one wanting to pass on thier af vibes youcan send them my way and i will take car of them for you  

dumm de dumm de dummm.. waiting waiting wating on stupid ole af....

how did the stabbing go emma?


----------



## ourjay

Hiya ladies

I'm in good form, we rang today again and told my wee fighter is grade A and looking good!!!!!
Thank you all for everything xx 

Babydreams my (.)(.) have been sore the whole time on tx!! X


----------



## Bunny-kins

That's great news Ourjay.  Sounds like you have a strong 'n here!    All the best huni xxx


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Just a quick one girls, wanted to say thank you all so much for your kind words and support about our wee doggie. She is doing ok, still her cheeky wee self. The vet has assured us that she's not in any pain, which eases the situation a bit.

Ourjay, good luck for transfer tomorrow...can I ask about the pain relief for e/c?? was it ok?

Hope everyone else is coping ok with the sniffs and jabs, I'm back again for final scan on monday, if everything goes to plan e/c will be wed.

BB


----------



## wee emma

halp! (can you tell i'm a lolcat addict?)  

right, dunno if its stupidity or what but i can't work this pen thing. the iui injections were dead easy, suck it out of a bottle, stick it in your tummy. well, i set it for 37.5, got rid of the bubbles (i think) then couldn't remember what to do...dh noticed that the end pulled out so he did that and set it to my dose, 225, is that right? he injected it anyway but it doesn't look like half of it has gone in? 

oh i just don't want to mess this up at this point!

jelly, i think it closes over easter, its definitely shut on bank holidays. it'll be the monday and tuesday though probably  

thats great ourjay, a grade A    

dh is getting a tattoo for his birthday, and here's me freaking out about a wee tiny needle


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello ladies 

hows everybody keeping ...what a crAp night   
Little miss bumble bee~ so so sorry to read about your wee Fur baby hun    they are just like one of the family 

ourjay ~ sorry im only getting on now to congrat you with your wee fighter ....all the best for ET tomorrow what time have you to be up at the RFC tomorrow 

wee-emma   well done on your first injections    

jellybaba~ im not to sure but mine was 12.15 and a lady embryology give me the time to be up at ...so i think it is up to them .  dont know about it closing but im sure there will be a skeleton staff on just for emergencies 

hello to everybody else 

LX xx


----------



## Babypowder

ourjay said:


> I'm in good form, we rang today again and told my wee fighter is grade A and looking good!!!!!


Great news ourjay   its a wee fighter, grade A is fab


----------



## Sparty

Great news on your wee embie Ourjay and good luck for tomorrow


----------



## mariabelfast

wee emma you'll get there. i teach a wee girl 8 yrs old just diagnosed with diabetes she injected in school today at lunch and chatted to me the whole thru it. felt like such a woos by comparison. Think the pen things pretty foolproof as long as you've dialleed the dose & pulled out the top bit to load it. They should've given you a guide with it mind you. 
I start tomorrow gonna get up 7 to do it or my dd will be asking LOADS of questions. her whole class would know within the day 
Good luck for ET tomorrow Ourjay


----------



## Ladyhex

marie ~ i did my after DD went to school    the whole school would have knew   

                      for your wee fighter    look after your self for the next to weeks mrs xx

Love LX xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning ladies 

Ourjay good luck for today , have u been given a time to be up at yet


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Yeh the rain and snow has gone away...for now at least  

Morning LX how are you and the wee bean getting along  

Wee-emma they should have given you a step by step guide with the pen but it sounds like you got it right  

Ourjay all the best for ET today you`ll be in-out and home with your feet up before you know it   

BJP2008 like you i`m waiting for my   so i can get my schedule in my hands too (i`m not due til 15th thou)

Jelly i think they slot you in anytime during the day that suits them  

Hi Babydreams i take it your DR is uneventful it hasn`t brought out the   in you   

Marie your an old hand so the stabbing will be a breeze for you tomorrow  

Bumble so glad to hear your wee fur baby is in good form  & not in pain  

Bunny hi hows things with you  

Hello to everyone lurking out there...any newbies fancy joining us?? I know your out there


----------



## yellazippy

Sparty how rude of me   

You`ll have to excuse me i had one glass of wine too many last night and i`m a lil


----------



## Ladyhex

Haha yella ..... Poor u Hun.... ;-) 
I bet it was just nice sitting having a drink , lucky u ;-) 

I'm grand thanks ...... Still in abit of shock , very happy but


----------



## jellybaba

Hi all
Wee emma well done on doing your first injection!! You've got me worried about that pen thing now, I thought that after you put it to 37.5 and got rid of the bubbles you turn the dial round to your dose and then pull the end out to load it and insert the needle to you rbelly and then press the end of the pen in to give yourself the dose? Oh I dont know, and I was only reading the flipping leaflet the other day too 

BJP2008 I ws working out your dates for tx and you will be due to have EC done the week of Easter if af arrives this weekend - my friend is working to similar dates, thats why I was wondering if the RFC is open over Easter or will they push her tx back to later in the week??

Yella I think BJP needs one of your famous af dances   - you luck thing having a glass or 2 of vino last night, I am gagging for one, this will be my 5th   weekend of having no alcohol, dont know how I have managed it


----------



## yellazippy

Jelly LX if you felt like me you would not say i`m lucky    and you`re dead on about the pen

I sat on the bed the first time with the instructions all spread out and read them about 10 times before i did my first one  

BJP AF dance for you............


----------



## ourjay

Morning girls

been busy busy DP wee granny not well......

Ladyhex have to be up at hospital at 3pm,, feeling nervous about everything poor DP keeping me smiling!! 

L x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Ourjay... Wishing you lots of luck for today huni!   You'll be fine, just think later today you'll be PUPO!! 

Yella... Have a nice bacon butty... that'll sort you out!    Yeah..I'm fine chick thanks for asking!   just waiting for my letter...I feel sorry for my postman I keep startling him when he delivers the post my opening the door and pouncing on the post!    he must think i'm a psycho!   Love your AF dance..I could do with one myself!  

WeeEmma...Yey you've done your first injection!!!   The pen sounds really complicated! I'm sure you'll get used to it, its supposed to make the injecting easier!  

Ladyhex... Has it sunk in yet 


Big hellos to everyone else...Good luck to those starting, mid cycle, waiting for testing!!     

Nothing much to report from me really. Got a pre-op on Monday for my Hysterocopy & Lap on Friday. It's my third one the last year so not too concerned! (getting to be a regular thing...might as well have my own bed!!   ) Just waiting for that really and of course stalking my postman!!!  

Much love to everyone! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats Ladyhex  

Sorry I havent posted in a while girls been in a bit of shock.  Was yet again waiting on January AF to show so i would start to DR and it didn't. Took a test and i am pregnant.  I am extremely nervous and paranoid, symptom spotting like crazy.  I keep thinking I am going to m/c again.  Please pray for me and little bean and hopefully this will be 3rd time lucky.

Wanted to wish you all the best in your feb/mar/apr. cycles.  

xoxo


----------



## ourjay

Well Girls

Just home OMG they just do ET and say bye!!!!
I think they should & could let you rest up for at least half hour....
My wee fighter is grade A (6cell) it's going to be along 2ww, I have all the time off work,im never off so they can say wot the want!!
Trish that's just great news, take it easy and look after yourself. 

L x


----------



## Babypowder

ourjay great news        

trishb       all goes well, im sure you so worried, just keep up the PMA, could you get the hospital to give you a couple of extra scans maybe? help to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Babypowder

Went to Dr's today, so she has done a full blood count, thyroid separate, Esr and antibodies-so they should all be back Mon/Tues and hopfully all normal but if not she'll contact me.

I said to her about Lupus cause i'd had high imflammatories at one point-she said theres a couple of tests that would indicate Lupus, so she'll use the antibodies one and take it from there, I said to her im sure i fine but for the sake of a blood test-i don't want to leave anything to chance-cause without any snow-babies this will be my final go  
She agreed if it gave me at least peace of mind it would be worth it. Im very lucky she's so nice  

Cooooeeeeeee to everyone  

Babypowder


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone going for final scan on sun morning then EC on tues all being well.


----------



## ourjay

Hi ya

Ah Pipper all the best for Sunday, you'll be the same as me next Friday evening, feet up and DP running after me ha ha

I'm still sore from EC but hopefully it will get less over the next few days.
It's been along week but we're near the finish line!!! 

L x


----------



## 2Angels

Yea ourjay roll on next week.
What was EC like just so i know what im in for
HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU. x


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls

Piper, I up for first scan on sun at 10.55 what time r u up at?
Hope all goes well for u.

Ourjay, great u have such a good 1 in now, good luck and take it easy.


----------



## 2Angels

This is my second scan 9.30 it don't take that long so prob be away when you get there your in and out before you know it.


----------



## Ladyhex

Ourjay~ A BIG CONGRATS ON BEING  

Pipper ~ good luck with your final scan  
Edith~ good luck for you scan too

BP~ hope you get some answer with your tests mrs  
bunny-kins ~ good luck for monday mrs xx

Trishb~ congrats on yourBFP
BJP ~ a second dance for you hun     

Yella hows the head now hun    and a wee dance for you to hun  
    

Marie and wee-emma hope the injections are going good

sorry if i have missed anybody out

love LX xx


----------



## GemmaC

Oujay, well done on your FAB wee embie, awe its great!!    

TrishB, that is amazing news, a big congrats! Your more that welcome to pop over to the bumps and babies board whenever you feel ready.  

All you other ladies who are injecting and sniffing and waiting on AF to turn up, I am thinking about you all, your all doing great!


----------



## mariabelfast

hi everyone,
have done 3 injections so far and no probs. First scan on tues   for good news. what should you expect to see at this one if alls going as it should?
On work front doc couldn't have been nicer and signed me off for 3 weeks. Time to reacquaint myself with jeremy Kyle  b ut seriously fell so much more content for it
Ourjay and Trish a big CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## GemmaC

Well done MariaB, so pleased all worked out work wise.


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Maria
I was at my first scan on tues there he didn't say much at all came in had a look said thats fine see you at your next scan then walked out so i worried all day that there was some thing wrong but going for my second scan tomorrow morning so should see more and hear more at this i hope.


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone
Final scan was this morning all looks well but my cyst has grown back so she said they will have to drain it at EC everything else looks fine 6 or so follicol's on each side and she moved EC from tues evening to tues morning last injection tonight then im drug free.
Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## ourjay

Hi ya

Pipper that all sounds good,, hopefully it'll all go well tues morning!! How do you feel about the whole thing?? Who did you see this morning?

I'm just chillin,counting the days x


----------



## emak

Hi everyone hope you are all trying to keep sane (very hard i know) well i have my first scan tomorrow morning and to say im [email protected] it is an understatment considering my response in my 2 prev tx ,im   hard that i will have 3/4 follies ....i know that most ladies would be gutted with that but as im a poor responder and the most eggs i have ever produced is 2 ,4 would be FANTASTIC and considering im on the highest dose of menopur allowed 450 per day im really hoping that my response is better then before ,keeping everything crossed.
              heres some PMA FOR YOU ALL. 
Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

pipper glad your final scan went well       for your EC


----------



## Ladyhex

Ourjay how are you feeling    

Emak        for your scan tomorrow


----------



## glitter girl

Emak       for your scan tomorrow     .

Pipper and Ourjay, wishing you both all the best also    .


----------



## 2Angels

Ourjay I'm OK about the hole thing abit nervous about EC not that good with pain but im being     glad ur doing ok ill keep u posted on how i get on.


----------



## shaz2

ourjay an pipper the best of luck girls for ec,       

Emak good luck in morning mrs, remember gerald's the man   lol ill be thinking away about u all morning so ring as soon as u no anything. xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - all the best for your scan.

Pipper - the drugs do work for egg collection lol!  It shouldn't be anymore than uncomfortable.

All the best to anyone else in the middle of tx.


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone  

wow trish, lots of good luck to you        

how's your injections going jelly? i beeped up the first one, didn't pull the thing out far enough and didn't get the last teeny bit injected so now worrying that i've wrecked it.

Our jay & Pipper - good luck     Emak hope things went well    

my first scan is tuesday too, fingers crossed its all okay in there...


----------



## jellybaba

Hi Wee Emma I done my first one this morning , I thought it was ok except for my hands being a bit slippy and I didn't expect the plunger to be so hard to push in!! I pinched my roll of fat that hard that it hurt more than the injection did in the end lol I didn't even check to see if there was anything left when I pushed the plunger in, must have a look later 

Have started to have some negative thoughts creeping in to my head - I won't dwell on it though as the last thing I want to do is pass them on - just can't help feeling that I am getting a wee bit carried away with all of the plans that I will need to be making once I get my bfp (maternity leave, pram, cot etc) but then I give myself a reality check and realise that theres actually more chance of this NOT working than there is of getting a positive - sorry I will stop now its not fair on the rest of you..

Good luck to Pipper and Ourjay


----------



## wee emma

understand that totally jelly   we'll just try and be really positive then      

dh does mine for me as i'm a chicken


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,im gonna apoligise in advance for the me me post  
Well as yous know i had first scan this morning after 6 days of 450 menpour jabs i have only managed to produce one small follicle and my womb lining is very thin ,i am totally gutted and have cried my eyes out all day ,cant believe that this is happening AGAIN .I honestly though with being on the absolute max dose allowed for the meds i could have manged a few more follies ,i am so angry that this crock of a body has done this again .The lister have advised that i continue with the jabs and spray and go for another scan on friday ,then we can make a decision on wether or not we abandon this cycle or go for e/c .We have already decided if its just the one follie we will abandon and maybe try another type of meds.....my head is pickled with it all.Then just after lunch we had even worse news DH mum has just found out that she has breast cancer ,we are both in shock and so so annoyed ,she has to get lump removed and go for radiotherapy     . I feel so selfish getting upset with my news ,then when you hear stuff like this it puts everything into perspective .Right thats enough of my horrible horrible day ...i hope that yous have better news than me.Take care
Emma x


----------



## yellazippy

Emma what a terrible day you`re having   i`m so sorry your scan didn`t go as you hoped maybe another week will help    

Its such a shock when a family member is diagnosed with something as scary as cancer but breast cancer is so treatable now

i`ll be     the radiotherapy does what it should    

Don`t feel selfish as you are going through your own trauma at the moment and your feelings are no less important   

Take care of yourself we`re all thinking of you and your DH`s family


----------



## yellazippy

Girls sorry theres no personals today i`m soooooooo busy in work typical monday for me  

I`ll try and get on later i hope you all are well


----------



## glitter girl

Emma           to you hun   ,

So unfair on you hun, im so sorry


----------



## ourjay

Ah Emma sometime i just dont know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! one blow after another,chin up pet

Hiya girls 

Can these days go any quicker?? im feeling good, up and about DP took car to work so i'd have to stay in house and rest, on phone every half hour, wot ya doing, put your feet up etc god bless him 
Hows everyone else getting on?
Thanks girls for all the support your the best!! 

take care L x


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak hunnie massive hugs     you shouldnt feel guilty at all you are going though alot at the moment you have every right to be angery and upset , if you need a good moan hun you know were i am
have you to go back to london for scan ? i know it will be a long week , try and hang in there


----------



## Babypowder

Emak    I second what sweetchilli said-don't apologise if you need to vent on here-don't worry  


Im sure you are gutted, I can only imagine-   another week will make a difference,  try and keep your chin up(easier said than done  ) and    to your MIL I hope the treatment works for her and shes nursing a new grandchild courtesy of you and DH very very soon  

I'll start the PMA for the emak family                                                                and of course  

Love BP.


----------



## IGWIN79

More for you emak


----------



## lmk

emak          sorry for you both but miracles can happen honey and i will   for you and your family xxxxxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Emma im so sorry to hear your news.   lets just hope you wont have to make any decisions and that when you go back you will find out that you ahve just been a slow starter and that you have  a crop of lovely follies to chose fropm. until you  are reaedy to collect it we will hang on to  your PMas FOR YOU         

I NEED ANOTHER AF DANCE FROM YOU PLEASE YELLA  ! pretty please     cd 31  for me and not here yet. but thats not unuslaul for me as i normally have 34 day cycle. i guess i just hoped she would be kind one last time and arrive when needed on time.     i suppose as long as she behaves and arrives on time next month its more important...

i got news today from a friend of mine who just got word that she had WON a free treatment cycle for IVF at the Lister ! how on earth do you do that!?!?!?!?!


----------



## IGWIN79

BJP the lister are doing a programm for anyone with out children to get a free cycle , you have to apply for it , you can look it up on there web site
AF dance for ya


----------



## emak

Girls thanks soooooo much for all your kind word of support ,i really would be lost without FF at a time like this ,feeling rubish but just have to hope and   that a miracle happens between now and Friday .
BJP about the free cycles at the Lister the draw was done through IN UK you had to be a member of the charity and put your details in a sealed envelop which were then passed onto the clinic for the draw....im guessing that i wasnt successful   hope your a/f hurrys up and puts in an appearance


----------



## Sparty

Emma - what a terrible day for you. As Yella said they can be very successful at treating breast cancer now days     I hope that by your nx scan you have lots of lovely follicles.       and you should not feel selfish for being upset at your news, this is a hard enough journey and it gets even more difficult when you get to each stage and things are not progressing as we hope. Take care of yourself and your DH   
Sounds like the jabbing is going ok Wee Emma and Jella, not long until your 1st scans?
Ourjay hope the 2ww is going in ok for you
Pipper good luck with ec  
Ladyhex - how are you doing?
Sweetchilli - I'm going on to Listers site then and applying for the freebie   you never know
Hi to BJP2008, Yella, Imk, Babypowder, Glittergirl, Loopybud, Loppyone and Shaz - Hope your all well
Sparty xx


----------



## norma30

aww emma what a day you've had!!! the success rates for breast cancer are very good, sending you lots of     will say a wee    for you and mil

hello to everyone else, hope everyone is well and all the jabs and sniffing is going well !!!
just found out dh has got a new job and starts at end of feb now crapping myself that they wont give him time of for ec plus i have very bad PMT feel like a beast, although on a plus side had dd parent/teacher thingy today she is top of her class in nearly every subject, she is a star drama club pupil and a joy to teach and loves school she sooooo do not take after her parents at least we r doing something right

jellybaba i know how u feel, i was baby shopping with my pregnant sister and went into m&p shop omg, i had my pram, cot and everything picked by the time we had left i had to give myself a smack on the head

sending everyone lots of      
        


norma30


----------



## MISSY97

Just wanted to pop on to support emak you are having a trying time...    

Missy xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Emak... Just wanted to give you a massive big


----------



## ourjay

Pipper just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow pray you have lots of little eggs.......thinking of you huni, you'll be fine!!! 

L x


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all.
firstly let me just say Emak to keep your chin up, I   you will have more follies by the end of the week and I'm so sorry to hear about the breast cancer diagnosis, I have had 2 friends recently who have been diagnosed and treated successfully so hopefully you MIL will be one of the successful statistics too 

Sparty first scan is this Friday, does anyone know what should be there? ie how many follies etc? I will only have taken 4 injections by then which doesn't seem like a lot?? I was reading my schedulee last night and notice that it says to wait until after the scan before taking the injection which I was slightly surprised at - I did know that you are supposed to wait to take your injection until after the scan on the 2nd week but didn't realise it was the first week too  sorry I am blonde btw.. 

Done the 2nd injection this morning and all went well although there was a tiny wee bit of liquid on the end of the needle when I took it out and a little bit came out of the injection site instead of blood  too which I was a bit surprised at as I waited the 10 seconds that they advise you to before removing the needle - hope its ok 

Wee emma when is you first scan?
Bumble how are you getting on mrs, haven't heard from you in ages??

Hi to everyone else this morning, yella, ourjay, missy, norma, bunnykins etc etc


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls

just to let you all know I should be joining you soon.  Had our appointment with Professor McClure last night and he is reactivating us on the list this time for ICSI ( self funded). Was a nervous wreck waiting to go in but I have to say he was very nice.  We cant phone rfc for about a fortnight to see where we are on the list but we signed in April 2008 so I reckon we must be right at the top.  Looking forward to joining you all soon just have to wait on the golden ticket hopefully it will be for my March af!

Lx


----------



## NCKB

Hi Emma, just wanted to pop in and give u a big     if you remember I was in the exact same position as you last yr, we only one or two small follies and was given two days extra of injections - I had the tx written off and I cried and cried and I was soo angry - then after a lot of   went back in for final scan and we had follies and were able to proceed to E/C - ended up gettin 14 eggs     so I dont know where they were hiding     but just try keep the chin up and stay positive hun


----------



## wee emma

so sorry emma about your scan, this is such a rollercoaster ride, isn't it    

i was going to ask the same thing, how many wee follicles should we expect to see at the first scan?

i know this has been asked a thousand times before but i have to be quick so cant go back throught tha posts...when do i do the pineapple juice,brazil nut,hot water bottle thing? is it now?


----------



## glitter girl

niceday1971 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> just to let you all know I should be joining you soon. Had our appointment with Professor McClure last night and he is reactivating us on the list this time for ICSI ( self funded). Was a nervous wreck waiting to go in but I have to say he was very nice. We cant phone rfc for about a fortnight to see where we are on the list but we signed in April 2008 so I reckon we must be right at the top. Looking forward to joining you all soon just have to wait on the golden ticket hopefully it will be for my March af!
> 
> Lx


Niceday, thats brill news, so excited for you       , now get them knitting needles out, your'e gonna need plenty of blankets, etc when you have these twins    .


----------



## wee emma

can i ask too (as well as the rest of my waffling questions...) i have been getting this achey feeling on my left hand side for ages, it comes and goes. 

when i got my scan today, it hurt! a scan has never hurt me before. She couldn't see anything wrong but said that my left ovary seemed very tender. anyone any idea why?


----------



## niceday1971

Thanks Glitter cant wait to get started again!  

Lx


----------



## emak

Hello ladies ,firstly just want to say a massive THANK YOU for all the support the past couple of days ,it sure means a lot espically as most of you gals wont remember me as i went awol for a few months ,just to give u a wee update i was sent home from work this morning and told to tke the rest of the week off to get myself sorted ,so will be resting up with the hot water bottle on my tummy  
Wee Emma have you started stims yet?? I honestly dont know how many follies should be seen at first scan ,im def not the person to be answering that  ,i started the pineapple juice and brazil nut a couple of days before stims ,then once you start the jabs get the ole hot water bottle on the belly 
Niceday super news that you are getting tings moving hun ...not be long til you are on the crazy train again.
Nicola thanks huni ,its good to hear stories like yous espically with a perfect ending (bfp)
Pipper  e/c went well and you got lots of lovely eggs.
jellybaba u at rfc on friday morning for scan Might see u there my app is at 7.50 wow so early means leaving the house at 6am 
Hope all you other ladies are well whatever stage yous are at   
Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak it prob just what you need hun some time to yourself to relax


----------



## jellybaba

Hey emak good to hear you sounding a little more up beat    I will be there on Friday morning (well more like the middle of the night in my world  ) for my scan, just hope it goes ok as I will have only had 4 injections by that stage.. I think Dr Mr Dreamy (the one who looks like Barrack Obama) will be doing the scans so at least that is something nice to look forward to  

Bumble if your there come back and tell us how your getting on - I have wored out you would be due EC this week, maybe today?? Good luck if it is  Dying to know how you got on mrs - come on you know you want to pleeease tell us how you got on 

Yella are you starting with feb af?


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone just back from EC everything went really well got 16 eggs so pleased so      for lots to be fertilised tomorrow morning.


----------



## wee emma

16!!!!!!! wow!!!


----------



## wee emma

yes emma, i have, it'll be my sixth injection tonight. glad you seem more content    

my injections seem quite low, i started on two nights of 225, then there's a few nights of about 187, then it goes down to 112. my scan showed today 3/4 on one side (the tender side, wonder if thats why?) and 1 one the other. does that sound okay?


----------



## jellybaba

Hey Pipper well done on getting through EC 16 eggs is fantastic I'm suer you are really pleased. Was it painful?

Have you seen or heard anything form Bumble? I think she was due EC around the same time as you??


----------



## 2Angels

Yea so pleased bits of it was sore but it was bearable they give you lots of pain releaf and i could of had more but i could stick it so was not to bad, i had to get a cyst drained first so that toke a while that was the easy part lol but it's over before you know it, it just toke a bit longer for me as i had so many and the cyst.
Im off work now for the next 3 weeks so taking it easy Dr said i have to be extra careful and he said i should have a few weeks off as i have more chance of my ovaries over stimm.
Not be long till your getting yours time will fly in mine has.

Yea bumble i think is up tomorrow for her's have not heard much from her hope everything is ok.


----------



## jellybaba

PipperYou are so lucky - 3 weeks off work how the hell did you manage that?? I am struggling trying to get the week of tx off! Even though my boss who is a woman (oh yeah and is 5 motnhs pg) knows all about my tx she seems to think I might be abel to come in to work in between EC and ET and maybe even the day after ET?!!! I am taking a week off SICK and thats it - even had a bit of a wobble at one point and half offered to use up a few days holidays but why the hell should I

Pipper what dose of gonal f where you on this cycle? I am dying off that they haven't put me on a high enough dose (even though it says in my schedule that its the high dose) mine starts at 262  then down to 225 and then down to 187 and then 150 and 112, it all adds up to a total of 2250 which I dont think is a lot compared to some..

Hope you are going to lie up and take it easy -like they do in the cadburys caramel advertisement (yumm my favourite) when do you ring to find out how many of  DH's swimmers got jiggy tonight then?


----------



## ourjay

Wow Pipper how good is that huni   

You'll be sore for few days so just you rest up and take it easy   
It was a hard last week but this week going by the hour not the day   

jellybaba know wot your sayin about   he is easy on the eye alrite   
Wee emma just keep doing wot you have been,,few more injections yet!!!

Emak take it easy huni x

Lx


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Sorry, I'm here......been mad busy all last week and I think a custody battle is looming for *MY* laptop in this house  

All well with me, up tomorrow for e/c. Dr Traub thinks we should get between 6-8, only got 3 last time but to be honest if I got 1 that fertilised and I got a wee bundle of joy I would be over the moon with that.

Hope everyone is well, Pipper, tell the truth, whats the pain relief like? Well done you on getting all those eggies, hope they're getting jiggy as we speak.

Will post tomorrow and let you know how we got on.

Baby dust to all

BB
xo


----------



## jellybaba

Great to hear from you Bumble I knew you where lurking lol  

hope all goes well for ya tomorow mrs - let us know how you get on, I will be thinking about you and    you get some lovely juicy eggies    so stay    

j x


----------



## NCKB

Yep Emma we  last yr together seems sooo long ago now  but im always checkin in on my ole buddies   
I know its soooo hard but just try stay positive, I was actually given the choice that day to cancel the cycle but I said no id give it another couple of days, so i litrally didnt take the hot water bottle off my tummy or back and rested up and didnt go to work, i ate brazil nuts and drank the fresh pinapple juice and my dad's friend done "healing" on my tummy then when we went back on the sunday we were given a day for e/c it was like some miracle.... and after all the upset we got the bfp  
I really hope you get ur good news when you back for the next scan hun, i know you had it hard last yr aswell ill be    for ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Niceday - great to hear your gettin started again - all the best mrs   

Good luck to all the other ladies whatever stage your at xxx


----------



## wee emma

i've just got off the phone and got 3 weeks sick leave too!! yeehoo!! the doctor didn't know what to put it down as though so said "stress at home".


----------



## 2Angels

Bumble really it is not as bad as i thought it would be you do get pain but the drugs are good and it was only when she pushed the needle in that was the sore bit and when she moved about but really not that bad.

Yea i have to ring 10.15 tomorrow morning so   everything is fine i will keep you all posted good luk tomorrow bumble. xx


----------



## 2Angels

Yea my doctor asked me how long i wanted i said about 3 weeks so he said if i need any more come back was nice about it.

Jelly i was just on standard dose started of at 225 then 187.5 then 150 then 112.5 add up to 1800


----------



## jellybaba

Good stuff wee emma, I am so jealous! Will your work be ok with that? I would be asked far too many questions if I was to take 3 weeks off and it would end up being more stressful than being at work lol

I have a question:: Have you all been asked in your schedule not to do your injection before you attend for your first scan? I was reading my schedule last night and noticed that it says to wait until after the scan before you take your injection, I thought it was only your 2nd scan that you had to wait to take injection after?


----------



## 2Angels

Yea i had to wait till after my scan for both.
I told my work i was going in for an opp and didn't care what they said cause if the doc gives it thats all you should worry about i didn't have much questions asked i would just rather be on the safe side as work is very stressful


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex      DR - 4 Sept        Stimms - 24 Sept        EC - 05 Oct        FET - 19 Jan     OTD - 02 Feb     

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 05 Feb      OTD - 19 Feb

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 11 Feb      OTD - 25 Feb

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan        EC - 10 Feb        ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Edith02       DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - 18 Feb      OTD - 04 Mar

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 18 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 06 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??             OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Afternoon All 

I hope everyone is well sorry i haven`t been on alot these past few days...my family seem to be lurching from mini crisis-crisis at the mo

And as usual big sis is expected to "sort" it all out    oh the joys of being the eldest  

Ourjay how are you doing on your  lots of           

Pipper wow congrats on 16 eggs  heres   for lots of serious jiggy   tonight  

Wee Emma great that you got the time off  i found my 2nd/3rd scans very uncomfortable too they told me that some people are more tender as there is a huge blood supply now going to the ovaries and also they can be slightly adhered to other organs but is nothing to be concerned about as it is normal  

Jelly they tell you to hang off with your injection the morning of your scan just in case they want to alter the dose afterwards

Emma glad to hear your resting up and being as   as you can... i had a major melt down last night...cried for ages with the worry of it all and i`m a very strong person normally   

Bumble good luck with EC tomorrow...honestly girls its fine the pain relief is very very good,i think the more you worry(talk) about it the worse it will be in your own mind stay    

Norma30 i`d love a good rummage around Mamas&Papas but wouldn`t trust myself not to fall on the floor in a blubbering mess  

BJP2008 your ole  is stubborn eh?? Lets dance her in again...

Hi to everyone else out there


----------



## jellybaba

Hey yella good to have you  back on for a bit of craic!! I see you haven't lost your sense of humour while in the middle of melt down lol   I hope you get the family probs sorted soon - families eh ??

Pipper I was just think about your fabulous crop of 16 eggs (oops nearly typed 126 there) and was wondering if they mentioend anythingh to you about OHSS or freezing all? I noticed Ladyhex got 17 eggs and had to freeze all of hers? Sorry hope I haven't stirred up uneccesarry (or how evey you spell that word) worry for you.


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Jelly how are you getting on with your  all ok??


----------



## emak

Pipper what an amazing count 16 wee eggies ,fingers crossed they have a party in the love lab tonight 
Yella    we all need a good cry sometimes ,hope everything is ok at home
Jelly ,r u stressing about your dose ,am i right in thinking the rfc go by your fsh levels to decide what dose to put you on ? Funny thing with me is my fsh is within "normal" range but amh is rock bottom 
Wee Emma enjoy your time off you did the right thing.
must go DH has just come in the door will chat later
Emma


----------



## ourjay

Hiya Yellazippy

Huni ET 5th OTD 19th........ Finding it hard,, no pains at all, off work so taking it easy! X 

Good to see ya back, miss you the pass few days! 

L x


----------



## Sparty

Pipper 16 eggs - how fab  
Yella - hope ur ok hun  
Niceday, were you on the private list for ivf or icsi? 
Well ladies I get some good news today - passed my recent exams, just my placement & 2 essays to go and then I will qualify   
   to all
Sparty xx


----------



## ourjay

Hiya Sparty

How's you?? Well done with your results, long way from the buses now eh! I took these 3 weeks off on sick leave!! 
Girls long after ET will the implanting happen? Do most people bleed? X 
L x


----------



## 2Angels

Jelly they said as long as i dont over stimm everythings fine but i would be at higher risk cause i got 16 if i get any pain i have to ring them and then they would prob freeze them but so far everything is fine i think it's more my age why i got so many but if everything is fine to friday they will just go ahead.


----------



## 2Angels

Ourjay how long does the discomfort last will i feel more at myself for fri when i get ET


----------



## ourjay

Hiya huni

I'll be honest with you, it was yesterday before I felt any better! But we just get on with it don't we? Eh


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry for the lack of personnals tonight but, i started bleeding yesterday ( its very light but i have to test in the morning and let the RFC know the result) 
     it will be ok 

love LX xx

pipper well done on all them eggies


----------



## ourjay

Ladyhex

Rest up huni!!! X you'll be fine 

Be thinking about you x


----------



## Moonbeam08

YELLA - it worked !   she danced in with ya baby !               sooooo to celebrate i rushed my forms off to the rfc and hand delivered a cheque ... tis well i dont celebrate af's arrival every month or DH and i would be broke !

so for me my cd 21 will be on the 1st march ! at last i have a date to add to the list. now just have to be patient and wait for my schedule to arrive - how long does that take normally and what happens next ?

pipper - thatws brill news re your eggies - here you go my dear... have some       to keep them warm overnight as they get jiggy with it!

i intend to take the week of tx off and the two weeks after. my GP is lovely and i know that he wont have a problem writing me a sick line. i have to get 'advanced stages of IVF/ fert treatment ' written as a reason as my personnel informed me that i would be protected from any disiplinary action then. we are only allowed 9 days sick a year without getting into loads of trouble but women going through tx are now protected thanks to a EC court ruling in 2008 !

bumble - good luck tomorrow. let us know how you get3 on sweetie

ourj - how are you holding out?

lady hex - please dont worry too much hun - a little light bleeding can be very 'norma' at this stage . have some   to keep you safe until the am xoxo


----------



## 2Angels

Thank ourjay ill just have to lie up to fri then and hope that everything goes well even more reason to get DP to run after me     things we put our selfs through


----------



## lyndy lou

Jellybabba 
if you are stressing about the dosage you are on then challenge them. I was on 300 iu at Origin, but the Royal put me on a decreasing dosage starting at 252, going down to 112 iu by the end of the 12 days. I had an appointment with Prof McClure,showed him my old origin treatment schedule and he immediately upped my dosage.

if you are really worried then it is worth challenging them!

I am 9 days into sniffing - finding it a bit strange as had injections at Origin!  Worried I am not doing it right, but the nurse at the royal said it only takes 3% of each sniff for the drug to work!!

2 more weeks til i start stims!!


----------



## emak

Ladyhex       that everything will be ok.
BJP my work has told me something similar to yours regarding time off for tx apparently it cant be held against you in a disclipinary hearing 
Jelly as lyndy lou has said if you feel that the dose is wrong then def speak up ...i only wish i had of when i was at the rfc
Hows everyone else this evening?


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex praying everything is ok              massive hugs hun


----------



## yellazippy

LX like the other ladies have said you`ll be fine    rest up huni


----------



## MJ2

Hi ladies,
Not been on for a while, so busy, DD got her transfer results on Sat and its been all go.
Had 1st scan on sun and all ok.

Emma, so sorry to hear ur news, hope all works out for u and mil.   

Pipper, wow 16, that is brilliant, 

Ladyhex, put the feet up, I bled twice with my first and in hospital twice and I had a healthy baby boy.
Rest-rest-rest

I have 2nd scan on sun again


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi ladies,
been awol for a few days trying to clear everything at work before i go off.
Emak really hope that week brings you some joy & lady hex put your feet up!!
First scan today 5 reasonable sized follies for this stage which is brill for me cos im a poor responder. Next scan thur so hoping they grow,grow, grow and reach the ideal 16mm.
Off to bed now with my hot water bottle!


----------



## norma30

morning ladies, off work today waiting for   to turn up been up all night with cramps and pains in tummy and back I feel like poo, endo is really playing up this month it sucks.

ladyhex - have a good rest,my sis has had this for the past few weeks and is now 11wks sending you lots of   , will say a wee   for you and dh xx

emak - thats great 16 eggies my goodness, hop you have good news today    

Cant believe dd is 8 today where does the time grow she was up xtra early today and had her cd blasting at 7:15 this morning im sure my neighbours werent amused
also found out hubby starts a new job next saturday now am worrying they wont let him have time off for ec and et he says it will be ok but im not so sure

BJP- if my dates are right we should be   within 1day of each other !!!!
did anyone watch shameless last night it was awesome i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hi to anyone I missed out sending everyone         


norma30


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone   

sitting in work with a curaheat stuck to me   trying to get those wee eggies in there to do as they're told.

so, do you think i should get my sick line changed from stress at home to 'advanced stages of IVF/ fert treatment' like bjp says? i've never taken sick off before and i don't want to stay in this job all my life (if this cycle fails i'll be job hunting straight away).

hope you're okay ladyhex


----------



## GemmaC

LX, praying all is well this morning.


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all 
Girls I don't think I will challenge the RFC on my dose of meds, just me being my usual OTT self - I'll leave it up to the experts.. 
Emak I didn't have the AMH test done so I have no idea how I am going to respond to drugs, I had FSH test done and it ranged from 6.2 - 9 so from good to bad really...
Yella the injections are ok, doing them is fine but yesterday and today I had a wee drop of he liquid still coming out of the end of the needle when I removed it from my skin, even though I left it in for the 10 seconds that they reccommend - just hope I'm geting enough of ye old gonal f into my system!! although I have felt twinges downstairs yesterday and today ao somethings definately happening lol   
Also been dying with a head cold since Monday so a bit fed up as not sleeping due to bunged up nose 
Pipper glad you are feeling good and I hope  OHSS stays at bay are you looking forward to ET? When do you ring to see how your eggies got on?
Ladyhex hope you are chilling out and relaxing


----------



## wee emma

you got your sticky tummy thing on mrs jelly?


----------



## jellybaba

Nope I got my microwaveable beannie on my jelly belly!!
I must get myself some of those patches, are they good?


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls

Ladyhex hope you are resting up!

Sparty I am on the provate list for ivf but Prof McClure has advised ICSI as we didnt have any fertilsation last time.  We also signed our forms for tx in April 2008 so we are at the top of the list I hope.

Lx


----------



## wee emma

so far so good jelly, its a nice cosy warm heat. don't know how long they last though but its better than nothing. i don't think i could sit here with a beanie on my knee without someone asking me why


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

A cold but sunny morning...that`ll do me  

LX thinking of you this morning i`m sure all is fine thou   

Pipper    you got lots of great fertilization last night for lots of   as well as the little one to come   

Ourjay i`ve no words of wisdom for the 2ww its a head pickle alright   I don`t need to tell you that you can have no symptoms but as you asked about an implantation bleed... it would be light spotting that you would see as pink (because of the crinone gel) you can have it anywhere from 7 days after ET but can be so slight it is unnoticeable.

Emma hows you are you feeling and when are you due another scan?   

Sparty a big congrats on passing your exams...no mean feat as you were in the middle of tx too    

BJP2008 at last!! i laughed out loud at thoughts of you charging to the royal waving cheque in hand    
I will be about a week behind you  gosh its all happening again i cant quite believe it   

Bumble good luck today mrs i look forward to hearing your good news     

Lyndylou good to hear from you i`m glad DR is going well are you finding any mood swings with the spray??

Edith best of luck for your next scan on sunday   

Maria thats great news on five good sized follies you must be so pleased    

Norma30 So sorry you`re feeling rotten i hope your   arrives soon to ease your symptoms   

 Wee Emma Jelly Plusone Babydreams Babypowder Niceday Wee-san DC8


----------



## 2Angels

Rang RFC this morning 12 out of the 16 fertilized so in for ET fri 11.00 so pleased hope i get some good grades out of that lot. They keep saying to me about single egg transfer but i always said i wanted the 2 put back to give me the best chance do they decide what to do or can i have a say in it, i know they will just want 1 cause it's my first go and my age.


----------



## jellybaba

Thats fantastic Pipper I'm sure you are over the moon!!
Good luck for ET for Friday


----------



## niceday1971

Congratulations Pipper on a great number fertilising!  

The are guidelines that the rfc have to follow and because of your age nad it being your first go you will only get one, but remember it only takes one plus you will probably get loadsa frosties.  Well done

Lx


----------



## 2Angels

Ladyhex
Did they say anything to you about just using 1 egg seeing you got lots your age and your first go.


----------



## yellazippy

Pipper congrats on 12 fertilizing thats a great result    

As Niceday says because of your age etc they will only put one embie back   

But its terrific you got this far and    for loads of good grades for lots of little snow babies for you


----------



## glitter girl

Well done pipper        That is an excellent result,     .


----------



## jellybaba

Wee Emma did you get many twinges downstairs when taking the injections?  I'm having plenty today..

Oh and what do you call your heat patches? Cura heat?


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Just a quckie post from me......we got 4 eggs, I was really hoping for more but it's an improvment on last time. Have to phone in the morning to see what they've been up to overnight   . Dr McDreamy did e/c, he is yummy  

To put anybodies mind at rest, the drugs are great, I just kept asking for more   and they kept giving me more!

Pipper, fantastic results, well done, you should have plenty for the freezer.

I'm away for a wee snooze now, be back later.

BB


----------



## 2Angels

Bumble well done hope everything goes well tonight and you get a few good 1's best off luck let us know the out come.


----------



## wee emma

aye jelly, curaheat. i got them in boots. i've had it on since 8 this morning and its still warm  

well done bumble   onto the next stage now eh?

twinges like cramps you mean? it has felt strange down there today but not sore, if thats what you mean?

congratulations pipper, thats great


----------



## jellybaba

No its more like the pain I got when I was taking clomid, I hope it doesn't get as bad as that as sometimes it felt like I had a permanent stitch in my side.

Did you ever take clomid?


----------



## anniebabe

Hi everyone, i am new to this site but not new to tx, hope you dont mind me joining you all! This site and this thread in particular comes very highly recommended by my good friend Jellybaba!

I had a private ICSI cycle at the RFC in November 2007 and we were so, so, so lucky to get a BFP and our darling little girl was born in August 2008 and is now 18 months and growing bigger and cheekier every day.  So for all you first timers out there, have faith it can work first time!!

We are now joining the rollercoaster that is ivf and trying to have another little one, we have 2 ice babies in the RFC but have decided to have a fresh cycle of ICSI first and then a FET if the fresh cycle doesnt work.  Age is not on my side, i dont feel particularly old but if you listen to the "experts" i am positively over the fertility hill  

I received my golden ticket and am starting with my Feb AF, which started last Friday, so i sent in my forms to the RFC and am now waiting for my schedule and the fun to begin  

It seems from what Jellybaba has told me the tx has changed slightly from i did it in 2007, the meds etc are a bit different, so here's   they work for me this time.


----------



## jellybaba

Hi anniebabe!!! Good to see you took the plunge and decided to sign yourself up to the mad house! 

I'm sure everyone will make you feel welcome and answer any questions you have.

P.s don't worry too much about feeling as if you are over the fertility hill as I am slightly down hill in front of you


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Anniebabe welcome to the mad house     you`ll love the   on here it has kept me sane...well sane-ish   

We`ll be cycling together as i am having IVF this month too though my AF not due for another week  

There are a few other girls waiting for there schedules too it`ll be all go soon for us   

Bumble brilliant news on your 4 eggs    there`ll be sweet music tonight     

Jelly the pains or twinges are just your ovaries and your follies starting to grow...all good   

Gona go pretend to do some work now catch you lot later


----------



## anniebabe

Hi yellazippy, thank you for the welcome, it is all very nerve wracking starting again.

I should feel better, having already had one cycle but it is so long ago now and being a bit blonde hasnt helped my memory for the finer details of tx. I am excited if thats the right word about starting again and i am sure this site will be a godsend for advice during tx, i didn't know it even existed when i was having my last tx so i was all on my own  

It will be good to have other girls to chat to who will be going through it at the same time, at least we will all understand what we ladies go through in our quest to have our little ones.

I will have to post my dates when i get my schedule and if i know the RFC that wont be any time too soon,


----------



## jellybaba

oops 
sorry I meant to say well done to Bumble in my last post - god I'm dizzy sometimes!


----------



## jellybaba

Here Yella meant to ask you do you know are you supposed to drink loadsa water when stimming to help follies grow too? I think I read it somewhere but not sure if it was during stims of if you have OHSS??


----------



## norma30

well girlies   has just arrived does this count as day 1 because its after 5pm 
will send forms away tomorrow when im in work omg its really happening

bumble- thats a brilliant number hope they get jiiggy tonight!!!

anniebabe- welcome to the madhouse the girls on here are fantastic and really give u lots of support!!!

pipper- thats great news  sending you sticky vibes, I saw Dr McDreamy when i went for bloods 2wks ago he is HOT HOT HOT!!!!!

ladyhex- thinking about u hun hope ur ok!!!
wee emma- those patches are great you can get Nurofen ones too I use them for when i have af it helps me get thru the day in work.


just a quick post parents have just arrived with a birthday cake and pressies for dd
   to everyone 

norma30 xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girlies!  

Sorry i've not been on for awhile   I've been reading tho!   

Got a letter today for an IVF presentation evening at OFU on 3rd March so the ball has started to roll! *gulp* so hopefully will be joining you ith the ole cycling soon,  Can't believe the amount of forms you have to fill in!  

Sorry for me post..will do personals later  

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

Bunny - thats great, not be long til March!!
Pipper - what a great result, lots of  for you
Norma, glad the  has turned up. I would count today as day one. Hope your dd is having a lovely  
Welcome anniebabe, always lovely to have more people joining in 
Thanks Yella and Ourjay - thought I would be resitting in the summer.. so relieved  OurJay any signs? Yella, guess you dying to get your letter in to RFC - its frustrating waiting 
Congrats on the 4 eggs Bumble -   you get 4 lovely embies from them
Niceday - I'm the same was on private list for ivf but Prof McClure recommended ICSI nx time. Also at the top of list, we might be   together nx time.
Wee emma - that curaheat lasts a long time!
 Jella, glittergirl, Wee-san, DC8, emak, babypowder and everyone else

Sparty xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

evening ladies. 

i cant reply t oanything at work so i always have way tooo much to catch up on when i get on in the evening. 

NOrma, yella and annie looks like we will be        together ! my af started yesterday so only 19 more days until dr ! yeh ! onto the tx rollercoaster once again. 

pipper i would like to know about the set situation as well as im only 31 and this is my 1st ivf but had 4 failed siui's and i would like to have 2 if im luck enough to even get 2 embie in the first instance ! if i had 2 put back and it failed then i would be devastated but i would come away from the process feeling like i had given it my best and fullest shot. i think if i failed with set i would always wonder what if....   does that make any sense. i know that they have targets but this is my chance of a family they are playing with here. so how much say do we hve in this process?

also     i had an amh test at glasgow and got a result of 15.3. my fhs etc is all good and i produced 4 follies on 75 units gonal f when doing iui so im guessing i will probably be on the lower end of teh drugs dose level .. but what should i expect that to be? i know iui doses go out the window for ivf as for ivf they want more while iui want few ! !?!?!?!?

why do royal decrease the dose over the course of the 12 days when i have always heard clinics maintaining a level dose over the time.....

any word from lady hex??


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls you can talk  

thanks for thinking about me    im still bleeding but the test was positive so fingers crossed   

Anniebabe welcome to the mad house, the girls are great on here   
pipper great count mrs good luck for friday ..they never said to me about SET cause from the first scan i had loads of little follicles and Dr McDreamy said it was going to be FET for me...i think it could be to wit your age hun !!

bumble well done on your wee eggs mrs xx 
norma, glad your AF has finally come and happy birthdya to your DD

bunny-kins woohoo thats you are getting started in march 
wee-emma hows the injections going ??

yella ...is work still as busy ?

sorry if i have missed anybody out !!  

love LX xx


----------



## Ladyhex

emak ..so sorry im only getting on mrs ...life is so fu.cking cruel    hopefully your scan on friday is a better one with more little follicles      
also im really sorry about your MIL ...   everything will be ok 

love LX xx


----------



## GemmaC

LX, that is great news, I have been watch out all day for you and am really pleased to here its a BPF this morning with you. Hopefully the bledding will settle for you soon.


----------



## Ladyhex

thanks gemma    

im a  lady of leisure   loving it


----------



## Sparty

So glad u got a bfp today - Lx, keep the feet up mrs  
Take Care x


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladyhex - so glad you got a good result this morning. relax and enjoy the attention from DH ! wont be long now until your scan  

emac - lots of    to help you on your journey xoxo


----------



## Ladyhex

Cheers girls


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladyhex - if you are still worried - even just a wee bit then ask them to monitor the hcg level in your bloods and they can see its increasing just as it should do


----------



## norma30

Sparty- forgot to say congrats on your exams  

ladyhex- make sure u get plenty of rest  


when do they tell u if u get one or two embies put back they never mentioned how many we r going to get put back!!

in sooo much pain I HATE  

CONGRATS TO LOOPYS AND DH ON THERE WEE BABAS!!!!

Hello to everyone else

norma30


----------



## Ladyhex

I was just thinking that BJP2008 ....(just saying it to my mum ) might even in the morning


----------



## mariabelfast

Wee emma 
think the twinges are good thing. felt nothing last time and ovaries did nothing now i'm quite sore & i know theres 5 in there. Suppose it must hurt if theres activity.
LX glad to hear you're doing well
Pipper well done!!
And hello to everybody else 
DH in dub with work tomorrow & cant make the scan with me . Always panic in case theres something bad and im on my own. Could bust him!


----------



## Moonbeam08

you know what they say about great minds lady hex !


----------



## 2Angels

Yea BJP2008
Thats ex how i feel i think i would be more upset if it didn't work and i only got 1 back as i just think i would have a better chance with 2 also as i have never been pregnant before which is less chance i dont know but im going to try my luck on fri and see what they say but i think it should be our choose.


----------



## Moonbeam08

fight your corner pipper  - you only have one shot at this on fri and i will be keeping my fingers crossed that they listen. 

will be interested to know what the 'outcome' is lol   as i will be right behind you on this xo


----------



## 2Angels

Yea ill let u know fingers crossed.

Is that ur wee dog i have one just like it my wee baby.


----------



## Moonbeam08

it surely is my furbaby ! my one and only wee darlin who i worship and adore ! im sure you are the same  with yours  he had an operation recently and i think i suffered more than he did !

i have a much better pic of him but i cant get it to change to it ! lol 

he is 6 now ! hard to believe but he still acts like a pup and loves cuddles by the fire with his mammy ! lol


----------



## 2Angels

They must be all the same mine near 5 and he is still like a puppy never sits down ill try to get a picture up so u can see he is so like ur's.


----------



## Moonbeam08

yeh ! pipper ! cant wait to see him xoxoxoxoxoxo 
we are big 'mushes' over our furbabies arent we .. someone once said to me how luck he was to have me and i said NOOOOOO im the one that is lucky


----------



## Moonbeam08

gotta go now as DH wants the computer..   see all you ladies tomorrow xo


----------



## mariabelfast

Pipper
consultant said 1 to me but embryologist 2 so i've just repeated the 2 thing to the consultant and as he hasn't argued back i take it that's ok. Def have a go at them only reason for them putting 1 back is to try & lower stats for multilpe births. Why should you just be a stat?


----------



## jellybaba

Hi girls had a bit of a disaster this morning 0 I was wondering if any of you have ever had a mishap when doing injections? I accidentally set my pen to 75iu this morning instead of 37.5 when priming it so I had to disguard it as I had already squirted some out, this now leaves me 37.5iu short of my full dosage - what a stupid b*tch eh?

Rang the RFC this morning before I disgaurded the dose but couldn't get to speak to anyone (even no answer on their emergencey number - what the f*ck??) I was tempted to take was was left of it and re-load it with the priming dose and take it too but thought better to just take what I was supposed to instead. 

Talk about a nightmare

Where is eveyone today? Are you all lurking


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Jelly you`re not the first to muck up believe me   

Did you inject the 37.5 for today?? And the remaining dose in the (red/blue)pen (-37.5) is for when??

If its tomorrows dose keep trying the RFC if you have another new pen of the same colour they`ll probably tell you to use it

When are you due up for a scan?? Loads of questions


----------



## Babypowder

Jelly it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo quiet on here  

Re: the injections, there has been some girls did the same-give the RFC a ring, you might find you have enough, sometimes they reduce your final dose, depending on how things are going in there  -therefore you would end up making up for what was discarded, give them a buzz-your not the 1st.

Let us know what they say


----------



## yellazippy

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 05 Feb      OTD - 19 Feb

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan         EC - 10 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Edith02       DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - 18 Feb      OTD - 04 Mar

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 18 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 06 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??             OTD - ??


----------



## jellybaba

Yella my dose for today was made up of 2 injections, 150 + 75 it was the 75 I mucked up, the cheeky nurse at the RFC said I should concentrate more when doing them - yeah like I don't already know that.

Due up for scan in the morning so I will have to mention it to them then but the nurse said the same as you BP that I should just keep the 75 to the end as I am due to take a final dose of 150 on the last day and that they might not even get me take all of that depending on how I respond so it might work out ok - would hate to think I'd miss out on it though if I need it...


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Oh Jelly    , I'd be surprised if anyone didn't make a mistake doing jabs, especially if your on a dose that changes every few days. Don't panic, if you have enough just carry on as per schedule and then try to get them on the phone or let them know that your short, i'm sure they can give you some more.

Well, good news in the Bumble house, 3 of our 4 wee eggies have fertilised, told my hubbie that officially makes us parents to triplets, he said I shouldn't joke about that!! So up tomorrow afternoon for e/t, just pray that they make it, I want my embies back where they belong.

How is everyone else?? Very quiet on here today.

BB


----------



## yellazippy

Hi BP its quiet like a graveyard today 

Ourjay how are you getting along are you keeping busy  

Pipper is your ET later on or are you home with your feet up    

Bumble   you got great fertilization   

LX hows things mrs i hope you`re well and resting up  

Hi to all  hope you are all well


----------



## jellybaba

Oh bumble I am sooo pleased for you, that is fantastic news I'm sure you are delighted!! Aer you going to aske to have 2 put back?

I'd get 3 put back if the let me but not sure DH would be so keen lol


----------



## yellazippy

Jelly glad you got it sorted those RFC nurses can be a tad cheeky me thinks   

Bumble great news on 3 embies    all systems go for tomorrow then


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Yep, hopefully I'll get 2 back in, nobody has said any different so i'm just assuming they'll put 2 back and yes I would ideally want the 3 back, think there is as much change of winning the euro lottery this weekend tho!! Realistically they are unlikely to freeze just 1 so it might as well go back to it's mummy  Such a relief to get even 1 fertilised. Can't believe the nurse was cheeky to you, as if you did it on purpose!

BB


----------



## jellybaba

I know Bumble how very dare she!!

She thought that when I was explaning to her what I had done that I had disguarded the whole pen so I said to her in a veeeery slooooow voice "NO I DISGUARDED THE DOSE" think she got the message. I'm usually quite quick off the mark too so if I hadnlt have been soo upset I would have been just as cheeky back to her so shes lucky I wasn't firing on all 4 cylinders  

I have to admit if I was in your situation I would love them to transfer the 3 back as you say theres no point just freezing 1 - did they tell what grades they are or do you find out tomorrow?


----------



## ourjay

Hiya girls

I hated the injections never looked at any of them, DP just got up every morning and did them while I was still in bed!! 
I didn't  think the nurses in RFC were very helpful, made me feel so stupid!!

Yellazippy  I'm at the top of your list, had a tearie day yesterday, it's got to be the hardest part of the TX, any other time your watching the clock spray time, injection time, scan days etc but now it's just down till you and that best will in the world to become a mum!!!!!!
Sorri girls but oh my god nearly one week down another to go!!

On a brighter note have my DD 18th this weekend, family party have had all week to tidy LOL x 

Take care everyone L x


----------



## wee emma

hallo everyone  

pooter in work was busted so i've had to do some work...(!)

will message more tomorrow


----------



## jellybaba

Good luck for ET tomorrow Bumble  
Good luck for scan tomorrow Emak  
Hang in there Ourjay, one week down, one to go  

Wee Emma lol at you having to actually do some work for a change eh? Wondered where you were today in my hour of need you little rascal of a  cycle buddy you  

Will be on tomarra to update you's on my scan


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Jelly, you made me laugh, you'd need to be pretty stupid to disgard the whole pen ( apologies to anyone who has actually done that!) No grades as yet, she said they won't know that until tomorrow but did say they looked totally normal and healthy and at the stage they should be. I feel like i'm doing the hurdles in school again, although this time the track seems to be about 150 miles long instead on 100m! On the final stretch tho, the rest is down to mother nature and him upstairs, although lets face it, neither of them have been much help recently 

I've kinda lost track what stage everyone is at so heres some babydust for everyone  

Good luck and keep your chins up girls

BB


----------



## yellazippy

Its a busy day 2moro for alot of you girls keep us posted how you all get on  

Ourjay i`ve cried more tears in the time _*between*_ these 2 cycles than i did on the last one  

Though i was so convinced the first time that it had worked,i think i was in shock for weeks  

This time i`m alot more realistic but i want to try and keep as much positivity as i can too 

...its hard on my wee brain feels like its being put through a mangle sometimes 

You`re doing really well though   like you i found half way through 2ww the doubts begin to surface and the odd tear escapes 

But just take a deep breath get DH to give you a big hug and you`ll get there i promise  

I hope your DD has a lovely party at the weekend you make sure and kick back and relax


----------



## 2Angels

Yella not up for ET till tomorrow morning and test date will be the 26th so need to change me on the list thanks.

Bumble that means we test the same day.


----------



## Moonbeam08

emac - good luck with your follie scan tomorrow   hoping you come away with a big grin on your face   

BUmble and pipper  with et tomorrow ladies- are you nervous about the next stage... i think i would be.. the beginning of the end of a long long journey and at the same time its like the start of what could be the start of a new dawn!  

an 18 year old ourjay ! you have the worst behind you and you wan to go through it all again !    enjoy your babies big day !

jelly - we have all made mistakes with pens before - luckily most of the nurses have been kind and reassuring on the other end of the phone when it has happened. sounds like you got a real  


how long does it normally take for the schedule to arrive?


----------



## ourjay

Pipper hope all goes well tomorrow, be thinking of ya x x 

L x 

Sorri bumble bee good luck 2morro at ET, head all over the place at min!!!! X


----------



## Ladyhex

Pipper and Bumble bee wishes you both all the best for ET      

Emak ~ good luck for your final scan tomorrow mrs xx          

hello to everybody else


----------



## wee emma

jellybaba said:


> No its more like the pain I got when I was taking clomid, I hope it doesn't get as bad as that as sometimes it felt like I had a permanent stitch in my side.
> 
> Did you ever take clomid?


no, i've never been offered clomid. i'm thinking of asking for it if this cycle doesn't work. (such a pma...).

i've been fine, though when i lie down i feel a sort of a pinching feeling sometimes. i haven't really had too many symptoms at all.


----------



## ourjay

Hiya wee emma 

I've never been on clomid either, maybe cause I have blocked tubes no point really!!! 

You getting on ok? 

L x


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all - thank crunchie its fri an all that  

How did your scan go this morning emak? God that waiting room was busy, there was at least 2 or 3 couples having to stand when I was in. The doc who done my scan didn't even arrive in until 10 mins after me!! (Gillian Williamson I think shes called)

I've got 6 follies on the right and 2 on the left so she was happy enough that I am responding well. She also said not to worry about mucking up my pen y'day, couldn't have been nicer, said that they can always give me more next week if needs be.

Wee emma have you got puter working again?

Oh yeah nearly forgot, BJP2008 the schedule should arrive the day before (if your lucky)  your pre tx apt but I didn't have mine sent out at all I had to collect mine at pre tx apt - they are so disorganised in admin down there but you can ring and they will giove you apt times etc over the phone if your really dying to know


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Pipper and Bumble good luck for today soon you`ll be PUPO     

Emak thinking of you too    its good news   

Jelly thats great news on all those follies...Williamson is lovely she chats away and helps you relax  

Ourjay hows you feeling today mrs   

Wee Emma i think my boss ( dad) has put some kind of kiddy lock on mine    as it keeps disconnecting    

LX glad all is well with you and wee bean   

BJP2008 i hope that schedule doesn`t take too long to arrive    but knowing the admin @ RFC   

Edith you`re due back for your final scan some time this weekend sunday if i remember rightly?? Hope it goes well   

Hi to everyone else out there


----------



## DC8

Hi All

Hope everyone is well and all the txs are going good! How are you Ladyhex? I bet you are still so excited! Hope you're taking it easy  

Sparty - have you decided on next plan yet?

I got the dreaded AF a month ago now and am still waiting for review. Called RFC few days ago to be told 8-12 wks wait for review and they still can't tell me if it was a mistake about me not being added to private list. Nor can they add me til its sorted.

Am v disappointed in the lack of organistaion so I've decided to go Origins. Was planning Glasgow or London but the travelling to and fro etc is difficult with my work schedule.

Have a free consultation soon (though thinks its a mini thing - nothing serious) but it will help me decide.
Its v expensive though and with their current success rates being lower than others (incl RFC) I'm already being put off!!


Wee Emma - I was put on Clomid for 12 months and I felt real ovulation pains each month but nothing. I also had 1 totally blocked tube and 1 adhesive one so I think it was a waste really.

Jella - well done on the follies - thats fab!!! Dr Williamson is so lovely and she is a reason I started looking at Origins as she works there too. She really assisted me in RFC and wasn't even my consultant so I felt she went ot of her way when she didn't have to. Nice lady!!


----------



## yellazippy

Hi DC8 good to hear from you   

The admin @ RFC is such a pain and its a shame coz it really lets the rest of the docs and staff down  

I would hope that when you get your review whoever you see will be able to add you to the private list   

It will be no harm to have the consultation with Origin at least to hear what they say    but its only been a month 

since your last cycle so you`re body will need some more time to recover before you start again   

I looked at Glasgow as well but the travel would have been impossible for DP and i too 

We seen DR Williamson for our review and she was great talked every option through with us and couldn`t have been more helpful

I hope you get all the answers you need really soon...take care


----------



## wee emma

dr williamson is lovely, i would see her most times - appointments etc are always with her. 

is that your first scan jelly? how many days have you been doing the injections now?

i might just ask for clomid anyway, no harm in it i suppose. but whether or not they'd give it to me because we're unexplained?


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,well we are just home from our scan and we had a bit of a shock today ,we have *3* follies (most i have EVER had )1 bigin 19.1mm and 2 smaller ones think they were 12.6 and 13.2 .It was Dr Williamson who did my scan too she is soooooo lovely ,she actually did my ec last year anyhooo the lining is looking good so we are just waiting for my E2 bloods to come back then we will make a decision about weather to proceed to ec after speaking to the Lister.I asked the doctor what size do they like the follies to be for ec and she said 15mm+ i still have 2 more nights of jabs and considering them 2 follies werent even there on Monday ,maybe they might grow in the next few days  Hopefully i will hear from my clinic in the next couple of hours and we can decide once and for all ,if they think theres a good chance the 2 smaller ones will grow i think we will take a chance and proceed 
Jelly well done on the great follie count what time were u there this morning? It was a bit on the busy side we were there for about an hour waiting for scan then to have bloods done 
Wee Emma they might well give you clomid due to being unexplained ...my doc put me on it while i was waiting to be referred to Alnagelvin a few years back as i def wasnt ovulating ,oh i hated the side effects ,it didnt work for me obviously ,suppose the blocked tubes didnt help  but we didnt know about them at the time.
DC8 whats this about Origin offering free consultations? About frickin time ,me thinks that they have got a bit too greedy there ,they have no competion here in N.I and taking the pi$$ out of us 
Right im away will be back later with an update     
Emma xx


----------



## betty-77

oh emma        really hope its gonna happen for you


----------



## jellybaba

Wee emma thats my first scan, today was day 5 of injections for me, when is your next scan?
Emak I was sitting in the waiting room from 7.30 - 8.10 before I was seen,(I think they were running behind - as usual) what time were you up at? I'm sure you are delighted  to see a few more follies this time and they seem to be a good size too. Dr Wiliamson didn't mention size to me  damn new there was something else I should have asked   So thats your 2nd scan then? Sounds like you are going to have a few lovley ripe wans for the pickin next week at EC lol!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak thats fab news mrs ..well done    im sure your over the moon    

Jellybaba great egg count mrs   

Bumble bee and pipper      ET 

LX xx


----------



## NCKB

EMAK -        im absolutely delighted for you - i just knew them follies would grow for ya     -     u get good news for e/c 

Nicola xxx


----------



## wee emma

oh thats amazing emma, all fingers and toes crossed for you       hope you have hot water bottles tied around your middle  

my next scan is sunday  

hope you're well ladyhex?

there's a bit of an exciting build up on here at the mo isn't there?


----------



## Ladyhex

im ok thanks wee-emma still bleeding     

is sunday your final scan ?


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quicky.........eeeeeemmmmmmmmmaack           3 follies, god bless the Lister   Really hope they keep growing and you can get the show on the road some more                                 for you.


Oh and LX love the wee pic, 2-3wks Fab  


Hi eveyone else, great news for all who had e/c


----------



## Babypowder

Lx your scan isn't too long away and they can take a look and see what these two wee-ans of yours are up to in there    and   to you.


----------



## wee emma

ooh ladyhex       why can't these things be easy for us eh?  

yip, last scan sunday morning...gulp


----------



## jellybaba

Ladyhex your doing grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat mrs - love your pic - 2-3 weeks  

Wee emma any more twinges downstairs? Are you still using your heat patches? I have took a bit if a dull ache around my right ovary which is the one with the 6 follicles so I just went and got myslef my microwaveable beannie for comfort, keep forgetting to use it for stimmulation purposes!!

Yella whens feb af due?


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi girls, hope all this good news is catching. Had 2nd scan yday Dr Willliamson too. She's been busy!! Everything looking good so far. Next scan on mon morn. Will be the first day after valentines when i havent woken up with a stinkin hangover, suppose i'll just have to od on chocolates instead lol


----------



## wee emma

good luck with your scan maria    

yes actually jelly, today i've had them all day on my left side which is where most of mine were. i can feel it right down to the top of my leg.

have had heat patches on the last three days in work, go home, have bath and sit with a hot water bottle til i can't can't bear the heat any longer  

would really like a few more eggies, would ideally like to be able to freeze some.


----------



## mariabelfast

You never know your luck emma! Sounds like you're doing all the right things anyway. Im popping into town after work its a curaheat you call those patches?


----------



## jellybaba

oh I'm so excited and I just can't hide it - dum de dum dum dum thisnk that the way the song goes!!

Oh yes yet another very dry weekend ahead for me too - starting to get used to it - maybe just as well eh?? Lol PMA


----------



## yellazippy

Emak woo bl**dy hoo       great news 

Another couple of days and all 3 of those beautiful follies will be ripe for the picking   

Lister have certainly done their job well a big pat on the back for them (and you as well for growing them  )

Girls the chemists must be running short of heat pads by now...have you lot got shares in them  

Everyones scans seem to have gone well theres so much    on here its great 

LX you hang in there  gee gad but our bodies sure know how to stress us out   

Have a great valentines everyone easy on the  and heavy on the luuurrve


----------



## yellazippy

Jelly my AF is due the 15th...i have the cheque signed all ready to go


----------



## wee emma

yip maria, curaheat. your tummy goes the same blotchy pink that a hotwater bottle causes


----------



## 2Angels

Hi everyone im now PUPO got 2 put back 2 grade b's 7 & 8 cell, don't know if thats much good or not but will stay     hope my time will go quick and   i get the result i want  
What about u bumble any news.


----------



## GemmaC

Emak...YEAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! I am so delighted for you, just FAB news! Well done!! And that lead folicle is a Fab size! So pleased for ya.    ^   

Pipper, congrats on being PUPO!! Rest up well and take it easy.


----------



## Ladyhex

Pipper~thats fab news mrs xx 
Congrats on being


----------



## Sparty

Hey ladies it takes 10 minutes to catch up every day I come on here, there is that much chat   

Lx - how long until your scan, hope your doing ok - I know it must be stressful for you, with the bleeding but  it will all be ok for you.  
Congratulations on being PUPO Pipper, take it easy  
Emak what great news, sounds like your on the way to ec  
Yella, guessing if AF turns up on 15th RFC are getting paid same day, good on ya..no hanging about    
Hey Gemma -  how are you?
Wee emma good luck for sunday morning   
Marie all the best for your scan on Monday   
Jella - loving ur upbeat attitude  
DC8 - we had a private review with Prof. McClure in the Ulster Independent Clinic on the 1/2/10 cost £200 and he reactivated us on the private list for ICSI. He did a scan as I had cysts at EC and that was £60 of the £200. Rang the RFC today and was told we should get a letter of an offer April/May time. That should work out well with the period needed between tx. My first tx was at Origin and I got more embies there so apart from the cost I think it was ok DC8. If our nx tx is not successful then I would consider going back to Origin. In the mean time we are going back to the old fashion way of getting pg     
Ourjay, how are you mrs?
 to everyone else, hope u all have a lovely valentines wknd.
Sparty xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

EMAC - i just KNEW it would all work out for you. follies can grow  

pipper - you got two back ! THATS FAB NEWS. congrats on being PUPO ! have some    did you have to ask for 2 or fight your corner for 2 rather than set? what happened with on that score??  

what about you bumble ??

LX - sounds like you might be one of these preg ladies that are going to have light bleeding... grrrrr why do bodies have to play mean games with us instead of letting you enjoy your bfp grrrr  

marie - good luck for monday.

wee emma- good luck with your scan - sounds like you like your eggs 'well cooked' lol  

can i ask a question - is there anyone out there that has had IVF/ICSI that you know with UNEXPALINED INFERTILITY -that is the category we are falling into at the moment and it is worrying me that we might not even get a fertiliation when it comes to ec time. reason im worried is that i dont have any blocked tubes or anything. it kinda dawned on me that if i had  blocked tubes there is a reason the eggies and swimmers havent met or fertilised... but  being  unexplained there is no physical reaon we have never had a bfp - now im worred that en in a dish it might not work for us. so has anyone out there had BFP with unexpalined or can say anything to calm me down?


----------



## 2Angels

No didn't have to ask all that worry for nothing she just said there be 2 put back prob cause they were not grade A's hope the are still ok Dr said they were good so must be.


----------



## Sparty

BJP2008 - I can't comment on the BFP as have not managed one of those yet, but DH and I also have unexplained infertility and have managed to get embies in both our tries. One of ICSI and one IVF. So fertitlation is possible. Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Moonbeam08

yes sparty it has helped  thankyou... i hope your BPF comes soon. i have given up on it being nautraul for us even though the docs say its possible. 

i know everyones journey is different. but i guess with blocked tubes or PCOS you kinda know what your obstacles are....

anyone else out there know anything re fertilisation rates with unexplained or know if ivf etc does and can result in a bfp and baby from people with an unexplained background?


----------



## yellazippy

Great grade embies congrats


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Just a quicke.....1 grade a 4 cell and 1 grade a 5 cell now safely onboard.(none for the freezer )

Sorry no personals but doesn't mean I'm not thinking about you all.  

BB


----------



## Ladyhex

bumble Bee

BIG CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO

  for your 2ww mrs xx


----------



## Meadow

HI BJP2008

Just to say that we had unexpained infertility.  HAd IVF in 2007 & got BFP 1st time DS was born in 2008.  I was the same as you convinced that i couldnt get preg naturally then we got SHOCK NATURAL BFP in Jan 2009 & DD was born in Oct so it is def possible.  Hope that helps


----------



## MJ2

Hi ladies
Hope u r all well
Not been on for a few days and gosh this thread has been so busy
There has been great news on here and im delighted for ever 1.

I am so wrecked this evening. I have my 2nd scan on sun

We emma, what time is ur scan at ?

Lx- keep the feet up

Pipper and Bumble bee, congratulations 2 you both,

I am goin 2 get an early nt 2 nt with a hot water bottle


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,just popping in to give yous an update :Lister FINALLY decided to call me at 3.45 (after 3 messages and 1 email) they told me to keep taking drugs and go for another scan/bloods on Monday then maybe e/c on Wednesday as my E2 levels werent high enough.So i go off the phone to quickly ring rfc to try get scan app for mon morn as i knew they closed at 4pm on Friday well guess what NO answer to phone and NO reply to message  ,then i realise that all my menopur is finished on Sat night ...like where the heck do you get fertility drugs on a friday evening ,we went straight down to my local Llyods god love the wee pharmasist i burst into tears in the chemist shop im a total panick because if i couldnt get the drugs that would have been it over and done with ...no more ,well he called around all the llyods in n.i and no joy and there suppliers dont work saturdays ,contacted Lister who were trying to get me a courior service but bloody hell u would think we live in tim buck 2 ,no one would do next day delivery to n.i   anyhow to cut a long and very stressful story short my mums local chemist wholesaler works saturdays and they are to deliver it tomorrow at a crazy price (actually feel sick at what im having to pay) i need 12 vials but they come in boxes of 10 and they wont split a box so having to buy to full boxes ,thing that gets me is that i may only need to stim for one day longer (6 vials),dear god my head is sooooo done in and i have totally had it with this tx lark for sure and to top if off now have to pay for flights to london on monday for dh and me as the rfc couldnt be bothered to answer their phone.I am gonna ring Origin in the morning and beg them to scan me on Monday but i aint holding out much hope tbh but i have nought to lose.So sorry for the ranting but i am close to cracking today ,cant take much more of this $hite   it better all be fecking worth it   
Pipper and Bumble congrats on being pupo
LH hope all is well with you huni
Nite all  E xx


----------



## betty-77

Oh emma love,     you have been through so much you really dont need this extra stress.  but you can cope with this     you are such a strong person and would be the 1st to offer support to anyone in your situation.  i know its so hard but you have to stay positive. you did get the drugs and you will be able to get a scan somehow so this round of tx has every chance of making your dreams come true.

"it better all be fecking worth it"  I Promise you it most definitley is!!

go and do something nice tomorrow, even if its just a drive or a nice walk or something with a friend.  try and get yourself de-stressed.

Big hugs from me, i really am praying away that all will work out for you as you deserve it so much     

Betty xx


----------



## bunty16

Emma, u've had a stressful time, no doubt, but as Betty says try to have a relaxing day today and big huggles to u.


----------



## emak

Thanks Betty and Bunty for your lovely words ,im feeling a bit better today thankfully got a scan organised this morning ,so at least thats one worry off my mind just   that my menopur arrives as promised this avo.
Gonna try and have a stress free day ,sitting here on sofa with hot water bottle on my belly ,but gonna run myself a lovely hot bubble bath soon  ohhhhh what i wouldnt go for a glass of wine  
BTW Betty what time is that you were online at .....is the boys keeping you up in the middle of the night 
E xx


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

My word Emma, what a day you had. Glad you finally got your scan sorted.    grow follies grow! Just curious, if you are a patient at the lister, do you then have to pay for your scans and blood tests at the rfc or how does it work? Hope you have a nice relaxing day, good luck for your scan on monday.

BB


----------



## crazykate

Hi ladies,

I hope you are all keeping well.  I just wanted to jump in and see how EMAK was getting on....

EMAK - wooooohoooooooo on your 3 follies hun.  Good luck and lots of PMA - this will work out for you        


Of course I wish you all well.  Sending you all some PMA                             

Kate


----------



## emak

Whooo hooooo my drugs have arrived   thank god for that .
Crazykate how are you huni     i was thinking about you the other day ,hope you and DH are doing ok  
Bumble bee ,i have to pay to have scans/bloods done else where ,its actually included in the lister price (not the blood tests) and they dont deduct it if you are going elsewhere for the scans ,suppose its my choice TBH it still works out cheaper than paying for 2 return flights to London 
Right gonna go ,chat later ladies
E xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Am such a computer numpty i've been trying to post amessage but haven't been able to only realised I hadnt't logged in 
Emak let's hope thats the last drama for you! Bit mean that lister wont deduct your scans. really is 2nd class service living here.
Emma got thepatches thanx so im toasting away like the rest of you.
Good luck to all the girls scanning tomorrow & brill news on the 2 embies Pipper 
Hi everybody else!!


----------



## Sparty

Emma, hun this has been a real rollercoaster for you. Glad u got the drugs and scan sorted - I know this has been hard but better this than them cancelling due to no response. Keep    ur nearly there,      it all goes much smoother for you from now on.  
Sparty xx


----------



## bunty16

can i say that im finding this forum more helpfull and informative than advice from RVH,..am now 2wks tomorrow on suprecur spray,then got to start injections on 23rd..am such a goon about it all..have totally forgotten how to prime and set needle,so hope to go to own nurse in g.p's surgery for first day with DP and he can see how to do them..
ive read somewhere about eating nuts and drinking pineapple juice..when do i do that?? 
hope all are having a calm and happy saturday..its certainly nice enough weather wise..


----------



## mariabelfast

hi bunty, jabs aren't too bad once you're used to them. Its handful of brazil nuts & small glass of pineapple juice when stimming. Try the heat patches only got mine yesterday but they feel lovely. Am just chillin today long bath later & a slushy movie. Bliss!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

New home coming your way!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227993.0

Happy chit-chatting!! 

Bunny xxx


----------

